# Guy holding AK in Blue Area Islamabad



## Stealth

Event going on in front of my office. Some guy holding AK in front of my office from last 30 mins. He has two children with him along with lady. Live coverage on all Pakistani channels. Traffic closed from all side.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

Whats his reason??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

What the heck is going on !!?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

SSP operations is talking to that guy right now.

Don't know what the hell is going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ab sharab ka name mat lena


----------



## Stealth

Abu g live call of duty deekni hey... aoo beta Karachi tu ja nahe sakhtay idar he shuru hotay hain  toyota car in front of my office  acha tamasha laga rakha hey... 

PS: Elite Police also there but wohi.. agar maardiya tu Media shuru hojayega kay maardiya hey like what media and so called Human Rights organization did with Rangers when he killed some taxi driver last few months ago....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## livingdead

Was he going to a marriage ceremony?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Seems mad to me..
I mean he is cool.. Even drinking Red Bull.. 



hinduguy said:


> Was he going to a marriage ceremony?



he has two kids in car too..


----------



## fani_spy

shooting of some movie probably...


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Talking to SSP Operations.. And he is still there..


----------



## Imran Khan

WTF he smoke last night  i want it too

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Grindel

He is talking on mobile while his wife is writting something on paper.


----------



## Major Sam

whats the update


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

According to Police his name is Sikandar.

And in his conversation with SSP Operations he was expressing his distress towards the situation of the country..
Moreover, the police says it looks a Psycho case...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Grindel said:


> He is talking on mobile while his wife is writting something on paper.



kya likh raha hai yaar ? bewi bechari usy vegitables or frouts ki list bheg rahi ho gee



LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> According to Police his name is Sikandar.
> 
> And in his conversation with SSP Operations he was expressing his distress towards the situation of the country..
> Moreover, the police says it looks a Psycho case...



why what happen to country yesterday or today ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grindel

Major Sam said:


> whats the update


 He said he will talk to 5 Army colonels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Grindel said:


> He said he will talk to 5 Army colonels



5 aik sath ? then he should go to GHQ  5 colonials sitting free there .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan said:


> WTF he smoke last night  i want it too



man he is still smoking that shittt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

I think it is a Diversion .. or something like that ... Just a hinch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

the way his wife walks, gives me the creep.... loaded ?



F.O.X said:


> I think it is a Diversion .. or something like that ... Just a hinch



possible, look its been 90 minutes, and they are not taken out, despite he fired at our boys !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Leader said:


> man he is still smoking that shittt...



don't call any drug **** ever  hoe on earth you blasphemy a holy thing for humans all over the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Imran Khan said:


> why what happen to country yesterday or today ?



Bohat buray halaat hain.. Aaaj kal Niswaar milnaa itnaa mushkill hoo gyaa hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sedqal

F.O.X said:


> I think it is a Diversion .. or something like that ... Just a hinch



Unlikely considering he got his wife and kids in the car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Sniper deployed !!


----------



## Imran Khan

Leader said:


> the way his wife walks, gives me the creep.... loaded ?
> 
> 
> 
> possible, look its been 90 minutes, and they are not taken out, despite he fired at our boys !



no need to kill him man he still didn't kill or injured anyone . police can tackle the issue without blood .


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan said:


> don't call any drug **** ever  hoe on earth you blasphemy a holy thing for humans all over the world



oh sorry sir jee, maaf ker dain, ayenda nahi hogi asi galti, rizak hai rizak !! 



Imran Khan said:


> no need to kill him man he still didn't kill or injured anyone . police can tackle the issue without blood .



he has threaten to open fire on police, its dusk in Lahore already, soon the sun will go down in Islamabad too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Sedqal said:


> Unlikely considering he got his wife and kids in the car.



Exactly .. Since Kids are int eh car .. no Extreme action will be taken .. and he will buy more time .. the same thing his Presumed wife is doing ... and currently 70% of ISB police is looking into this guy .. only 30% protecting the city ...


but then again i can be wrong ...


----------



## chauvunist

F.O.X said:


> I think it is a Diversion .. or something like that ... Just a hinch



Looks like this guy is a fan Hollywood Movie"Man on a Ledge"...

Man on a Ledge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Leader said:


> Sniper deployed !!



i wish they never killed him in front of his children we faced already so much bloodshed sir . peace peace just arrest him

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

The armed person is demanding security for his family...


----------



## Grindel

SSP is going again for talk.


----------



## Side-Winder

LOL he is nuts


----------



## Huda

Imran Khan said:


> i wish they never killed him in front of his children we faced already so much bloodshed sir .* peace peace* just arrest him



Marriage can change anyone .... !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Leader said:


> oh sorry sir jee, maaf ker dain, ayenda nahi hogi asi galti, rizak hai rizak !!
> 
> 
> 
> he has threaten to open fire on police, its dusk in Lahore already, soon the sun will go down in Islamabad too.



but still give him time or shot on him something like national geographic shot on lion 

look at poor kids on backseat . i wish they arrest him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Seems he's been in an accident or something, car bonnet is all buckled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Hope this ends well and no one dies-

i hope no one is injured aswell- 

this guy looks desperate- i feel he is being victimized by some powerful party- and he needs protection-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Windjammer said:


> Seems he's been in an accident or something, car bonnet is all buckled.



may be he was member of pakwheels and love his car so much . after incident he lose his brain @Stealth

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pulsar

Stealth said:


> Event going on in front of my office. Some person holding AK in front of my office from last 30 mins and not a single Police security try to kill him. He is with two children. Live coverage on all Pakistani channels. Traffic closed from all side. He already fired few bullets...


What's 'blue area'?


----------



## SBD-3

Whats more disturbing to see is that people have gathered around the scene as if there is a circus going on. If this person fires around, death toll can be seriously high. Petty fun is more precious for people than their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sedqal

JonAsad said:


> Hope this ends well and no one dies-
> 
> i hope no one is injured aswell-
> 
> this guy looks desperate- i feel he is being victimized by some powerful party- and he needs protection-



I also think he wants to complain about a some powerful person/ group.



Pulsar said:


> What's 'blue area'?



Such sensitive information can not be shared

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sedqal

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
Live Updates
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
6:44pm
Anti terror squad personnel have also surrounded the car.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
6:42pm
The woman is seen trying her phone and is writing on the copy given to her.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
6:50pm
The man was seen angrily pointing at the commandos and demanded that they be moved.
6:56pm
The man was heard saying,&#8221;We have already reached rock bottom and we will take you with us.&#8221;
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
6:55pm
The man demands that Shariah law be imposed in Pakistan as soon as possible.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; ..
6:54pm
The man was identified as Sikandar and is a resident of Karachi, said the Express News correspondent.
The correspondent said he had only been in Islamabad for two days.


----------



## Imran Khan

Pulsar said:


> What's 'blue area'?














now you got ? look end of road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

JonAsad said:


> Hope this ends well and no one dies-
> 
> i hope no one is injured aswell-
> 
> this guy looks desperate- i feel he is being victimized by some powerful party- and he needs protection-



The public isnt making it easy... They shouldnt even be there..


----------



## Sedqal

7:01pm
The woman was seen taking one of the children behind the bushes. The other child was also seen coming out of the car and was seen with a wound above his left eye.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

live:
Express News TV Live - Watch Live Express TV News Streaming


----------



## Leader

maybe he lost alot of money in betting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Windjammer said:


>



in his right hand ,looks like a can ,is that Redbull ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

ladies and gents, one psycho vs 180 million people !! 

sala aik psycho nay puri awam ko 120 min say nachaya howaa hai !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grindel

Sedqal said:


> 7:01pm
> The woman was seen taking one of the children behind the bushes. The other child was also seen coming out of the car and was seen with a wound above his left eye.



usko susu aya hoa tha.


----------



## Leader

eowyn said:


> in his right hand ,looks like a can ,is that Redbull ..?



yup, apart from automatic guns, he is also loaded with redbull, mineral water and fags !


----------



## iPhone

It's a diversion tactic. Ttp is planning something big while police is focused on this guy. The wife could easily be wearing a suicide jacket.


----------



## Leader

what if he start doing gangnam style?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Leader said:


> ladies and gents, one psycho vs 180 million people !!
> 
> sala aik psycho nay puri awam ko 120 min say nachaya howaa hai !!



yaar jazbaat sy kaam nae letay..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

iPhone said:


> It's a diversion tactic. Ttp is planning something big while police is focused on this guy. The wife could easily be wearing a suicide jacket.



this is quite probable and I am afraid you maybe right.


----------



## Pulsar

Imran Khan said:


>



Wow! That's the 'blue' area? Pretty sexy looking place! I guess they're all commercial buildings?


----------



## iPhone

Something big is about to happen. The so called wife has the AK now. Get ready.


----------



## Leader

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> yaar jazbaat sy kaam nae letay..



as members here are saying, I agree with them that its a diversion tactic probably.. even if its not, the dusk is almost over and its going to be night soon... so better neutralize the threat as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

*Shabaash!!* He went for a toilet behind the bushes. And after finishing is Back!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grindel

10 mins ago his name was Kamran, now he is Ramza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

SSP must wear bullet proof jacket man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

This has only exposed capability of our Police and their elite commandos and how much they can take decision pathetic really pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

his two demands:


dismiss current govt 

implement Islam





take him out guys, chalo bohat ho gai !!


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Grindel said:


> 10 mins ago his name was Kamran, now he is Ramza



Naa Kamran hai naa Ramzaa. His name is Sikandar!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baron von richtofen

Got a 74u , that guy


----------



## Huda

What's going on .. ??

Please brief me ...


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Imran Khan said:


> SSP must wear bullet proof jacket man



I agree. Liken waisy he was a famous officer and a brave one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

I have a bad feeling about this ... something is wrong here .. Ranger Snipers should disarm him ... this has gone way too long .. Who knows if those kids are hostages ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

eowyn said:


> in his right hand ,looks like a can ,is that Redbull ..?



Good publicity for the stimulation drink, knowing the mindset, people will start to believe, Red Bull makes you brave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Yup, reports are coming in he's an extremist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

*Latest Update:* He has started to move his car.. May be going to make a run!!


----------



## Grindel

he may be waiting for wings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Mirzay said:


> What's going on .. ??
> 
> Please brief me ...



General sahiba ko koe brief karo !!


----------



## Amaa'n

@RescueRanger sir your views please.....kindly pm if something cant be said on open forum.... i would love to hear from you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baron von richtofen

:3 Honestly looks like a skinny version of sheikh rasheed.


----------



## Dubious

Sounds like he was forced into something....Like ask these demands or we kill your family type of scenario? Just assuming...


----------



## OrionHunter

Mirzay said:


> What's going on .. ??
> 
> *Please brief me* ...


What are you. A General? Ask your ADC to brief you!


----------



## Zarvan

Windjammer said:


> Good publicity for the stimulation drink, knowing the mindset, people will start to believe, Red Bull makes you brave.



Sir one dumbo is making entire scene in front of Parliament this is your bloody security and you talk about taking on Taliban this man in Punjabi style comes and exposes you what ever is the case but he has exposed you


----------



## Huda

Wese nice trick to get publicity Wo bhi MUFT MUFT MUFT ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Its night now, so it would be a bit more difficult to take him out.


bas karo yar... lets move on, koe or movie lagao !


----------



## Imran Khan

Pulsar said:


> Wow! That's the 'blue' area? Pretty sexy looking place! I guess they're all commercial buildings?



man you missed something again look at it again end of this road







its god damn president house end of this road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

4 snipers deployed !


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Mirzay said:


> Wese nice trick to get publicity Wo bhi MUFT MUFT MUFT ...



kaisii publicity.. Iss sy achi publicity tow Veena Malik le leti hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

If i am correct the guy cannot be shot as force used by the police will have to be justified in the court....even in US and UK would have to come up with sure shot plan to execute without using excessive force......the guy has not posed an immenent threat to the public as he might have fully licensed weapon he is firing in the air.......and have not shot any member of the public.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Leader said:


> Its night now, so it would be a bit more difficult to take him out.
> 
> 
> bas karo yar... lets move on, koe or movie lagao !



You cannot just shoot him like that otherwise Police own *** will be on the line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Koi bhi ho per news channels ki assumptions ki waja say bechare k bachne ka koi chance nhi ..


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

balixd said:


> If i am correct the guy cannot be shot as force used by the police will have to be justified in the court....even in US and UK would have to come up with sure shot plan to execute without using excessive force......the guy has not posed an immenent threat to the public as he might have fully licensed weapon he is firing in the air.......and have not shot any member of the public.....



Plus, killing the man would turn his family ani-state agents. Obviously security forces will take action if he leaves no choice..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i wish they arrest him he look common man of paksitan . he has some issue .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

SSP got fourth love letter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


> i wish they arrest him he look common man of paksitan . he has some issue .



What ever issue he has he has exposed your police and what level our police has unfortunately it has shown their true colors to every one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> Plus, killing the man would turn his family ani-state agents. Obviously security forces will take action if he leaves no choice..



Not sure about anti state but can sue state's *** for sure.....as @Talon said he might have been a histage himself or threatened by extremists.....so.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Mirzay said:


> SSP got fourth love letter



Tauba tauba.....mirzay and his love letters.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> What ever issue he has he has exposed your police and what level our police has unfortunately it has shown their true colors to every one



what are true colors ? i don't see here something wrong police is doing right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

wasting time... this is diversion, nothing else... dramabay baziyan bc !


----------



## Huda

Grand Theft Auto "Islamabad"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Imran Khan said:


> i wish they arrest him he look common man of paksitan . he has some issue .



According to news sources. He used to work in Dubai. His wife is from Lahore probably. Don't know what went wrong.
Might be a case of brain washing...


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> Not sure about anti state but can sue state's *** for sure.....as @Talon said he might have been a histage himself or threatened by extremists.....so.....



Yea situation looks like that...*I mean a man has to be damn desperate to bring his wife and kids along!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Imran Khan said:


> i wish they arrest him he look common man of paksitan . he has some issue .




yeah some mental issues, you r right.

WTF


----------



## Dubious

Or he could be running from some thugs...asked to do something but cant leave wife and kids home coz otherwise they may be shot/ executed? I dont know...a little something out of crime series?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

@RescueRanger, if am correct ATS has one of those non lethal water cannons shot from gun.....right? Cant we use those and shoot at his hands?

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Alpha1

LOL What a drama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


> what are true colors ? i don't see here something wrong police is doing right



For 2 hours you can't take out one man and you talk of fighting the Taliban


----------



## Alpha1

O com'on pop his head with a sniper rifle!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mr Javed said:


> yeah some mental issues, you r right.
> 
> WTF



these guys want to kill him and just shot him damn . if i was police officer i will never kill him or shot on him till he killed or injured someone . while the guy i talking so lets talk till he come in trap or surrender . human life value is priceless . let him live till he is dodn't kill someone . i have mercy on him rather then hate . our state become full of pysos now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Alpha1 said:


> LOL What a drama



Not fun bro.....one of the most effed up cases to deal with, as i said even brits have americans have to think gazillion times before taking any action, it might look easy to deal with but thats not the case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

O bhai... what non lethal methods? Shoot the guy in the head and get it over with.... let it be a lesson to other "mentally unstable".... enough is enough..... every other day a new topi-drama.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> For 2 hours you can't take out one man and you talk of fighting the Taliban



yes he is not taliban nor its war . please look videos other countries take hours also for arrest such people .its nothing funny for me


----------



## Amaa'n

Imran Khan said:


> these guys want to kill him and just shot him damn . if i was police officer i will never kill him or shot on him till he killed or injured someone . while the guy i talking so lets talk till he come in trap or surrender . human life value is priceless . let him live till he is dodn't kill someone . i have mercy on him rather then hate . our state become full of pysos now



This is a case for psycologist - expert crimnologist to deal with -not the job of ssp operations......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Zarvan said:


> For 2 hours you can't take out one man and you talk of fighting the Taliban



may be because authorities think he does not pose danger?


----------



## Hyperion

Actually if our courts weren't occupied by terrorist CJ's..... then it wouldn't have been a problem at all...... spot... aim....fire.....bag.......



balixd said:


> Not fun bro.....one of the most effed up cases to deal with, as i said even brits have americans have to think gazillion times before taking any action, it might look easy to deal with but thats not the case


----------



## Alpha1

Hyperion said:


> O bhai... what non lethal methods? Shoot the guy in the head and get it over with.... let it be a lesson to other "mentally unstable".... enough is enough..... every other day a new topi-drama.....


thats exactly what i suggested!


Alpha1 said:


> O com'on pop his head with a sniper rifle!


----------



## Imran Khan

so many trigger happy here  do paksitanis forget abut human life value ? i can understand daily 20-30 die that is why . if its take 10 hours its cheaper then a human life ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Side-Winder

iPhone said:


> It's a diversion tactic. Ttp is planning something big while police is focused on this guy. The wife could easily be wearing a suicide jacket.



seems legit...


----------



## A.Rafay

He is an addict too.


----------



## Alpha1

Media says his name is sikandar and his wife's name is kanwal!


----------



## Imran Khan

balixd said:


> This is a case for psycologist - expert crimnologist to deal with -not the job of ssp operations......



but he is trying why these PDF guys want to kill him ? only gun is solution ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> O bhai... what non lethal methods? Shoot the guy in the head and get it over with.... let it be a lesson to other "mentally unstable".... enough is enough..... every other day a new topi-drama.....



Are you part of that group? Do you think unstable people act on their own will...ONLY STABLE people do...Like you asking people to shoot a life because YOU THINK it is a topi drama? ....Now that is really unstable!

Life is not all fun and games...and LIFE def has a price...all he did was shoot in the air...You got a prob with that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

balixd said:


> @RescueRanger, if am correct ATS has one of those non lethal water cannons shot from gun.....right? Cant we use those and shoot at his hands?



The securtiy forces had many chances for that. Especially when he was talking to SSP Operations. But I think they want him to come quietly, but looks like he wants to go back in a coffin...


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> Actually if our courts weren't occupied by terrorist CJ's..... then it wouldn't have been a problem at all...... spot... aim....fire.....bag.......



Lol that would only work if you have the judiciry on your side and biased courts but that wouldnt be Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Alpha1 said:


> Media says his name is sikandar and his wife's name is kanwal!



nice couple  i wish guy went jail and they hospital after that become ok and live in peace .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

balixd said:


> Tauba tauba.....mirzay and his love letters.....




Shukar ye news channel ye nhi bata rahe ye letter Urdu/English may hai YE khabar subse phle Geo ne ap tak punchai 


or Ghalib's letters or mine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Well.. under normal circumstances I'd agree with your views on "value of human life", however, now are not the times of prolonging any such event, there is an element of "psychological fatigue" that the nation has been subjected to for better part of last decade.... hence, a simple cost benefit analysis for the greater good of the nation justifies a quick end to it......



Imran Khan said:


> so many trigger happy here  do paksitanis forget abut human life value ? i can understand daily 20-30 die that is why . if its take 10 hours its cheaper then a human life ?


----------



## Alpha1

A.Rafay said:


> He is an addict too.


He is a drunk asking for Islamic government!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grindel

Imran Khan said:


> so many trigger happy here  do paksitanis forget abut human life value ? i can understand daily 20-30 die that is why . if its take 10 hours its cheaper then a human life ?



Alaa bat kr di ap ne sir jee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

Imran Khan said:


> these guys want to kill him and just shot him damn . if i was police officer i will never kill him or shot on him t*ill he killed or injured someone* . while the guy i talking so lets talk till he come in trap or surrender . human life value is priceless . let him live till he is* dodn't kill someone* . i have mercy on him rather then hate . our state become full of pysos now



you wont make a Good Police officer .. Instead of waiting an accident to happen .. why not avoid it at all . . Say if he does Kill someone .. and then you Kill him .. will that bring back the person he has Killed ? 

How will you explain that to the person's Family who got killed .. just because Police was hesitant in take out a nut job ?

He is not Eating Burger in the middle of the road .. he has Got Guns & he is Firing .. in the Restricted area .. . Humanity is Good .. but sometime it Kill's more people instead of saving them .


----------



## A.Rafay

His car is a Rental!!


----------



## Amaa'n

Imran Khan said:


> but he is trying why these PDF guys want to kill him ? only gun is solution ?



As i was talking to my father, i believe this case is the first of its kind so even police might have trouble dealing with it....on the other hand its not just PDF members but idiots on Samma news are praying for the same..... i guess we never saw any criminal getting shot in the public like this so we see this as an easy target perhaps


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> Well.. under normal circumstances I'd agree with your views on "value of human life", however, now are not the times of prolonging any such event, there is an element of *"psychological fatigue"* that the nation has been subjected to for better part of last decade.... hence, a simple cost benefit analysis for the greater good of the nation justifies a quick end to it......



Dude do you know how many fall in THAT category in the WEST? Must I remind you of how many snipers have been labelled psycho rather than terrorist in USA itself? And Norway recently showed a display too?


----------



## Amaa'n

Mirzay said:


> Shukar ye news channel ye nhi bata rahe ye letter Urdu/English may hai YE khabar subse phle Geo ne ap tak punchai
> 
> 
> or Ghalib's letters or mine



Mirza ghalib aur uska mehboob

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

An RPG-7 on the corrola! Bang ! Problem solved. No person whether phyco or not should be allowed to vandalise the capital!


----------



## Imran Khan

Hyperion said:


> Well.. under normal circumstances I'd agree with your views on "value of human life", however, now are not the times of prolonging any such event, there is an element of "psychological fatigue" that the nation has been subjected to for better part of last decade.... hence, a simple cost benefit analysis for the greater good of the nation justifies a quick end to it......



sir look like he is in drugs or something . they should keep 20 police guys and send others on duty . even if they shoot him i wish on leg not in upper body or head . i hate blood and death . why should we killed him even if he is mad or whatever he don't deserve shot in head in front of kids and wife . we are humans not animals sir .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

LOL... says who hasn't experienced Pakistan yet, in it's vibrant colors of insurgency.... you are a thinker, a number cruncher, in short a person with a soul..... pakistan doesn't need any of those.... Pakistan's immediate salvation lies in the hands of people who'd take some action..for example shooting this idiot so no one else will even think about doing something similar.. 


Monkey see, monkey do.... millions upon millions of monkeys amongst our population....... 



Talon said:


> Are you part of that group? Do you think unstable people act on their own will...ONLY STABLE people do...Like you asking people to shoot a life because YOU THINK it is a topi drama? ....Now that is really unstable!
> 
> Life is not all fun and games...and LIFE def has a price...all he did was shoot in the air...You got a prob with that?


----------



## Imran Khan

Alpha1 said:


> An RPG-7 on the corrola! Bang ! Problem solved. No person whether phyco or not should be allowed to vandalise the capital!



are you mad ? kids are in car

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Imran Khan said:


> nice couple  i wish guy went jail and they hospital after that become ok and live in peace .


phyco couple... RIP in advance!


----------



## HRK

he is the resident of Hafizabad and has Divorced his first wife according to Express news.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Imagine... people calling me from Pakistan to tell me about it!!! 



Imran Khan said:


> sir look like he is in drugs or something . they should keep 20 police guys and send others on duty . even if they shoot him i wish on leg not in upper body or head . i hate blood and death . why should we killed him even if he is mad or whatever he don't deserve shot in head in front of kids and wife . we are humans not animals sir .


----------



## A.Rafay

Imran Khan said:


> sir look like he is in drugs or something . they should keep 20 police guys and send others on duty . even if they shoot him i wish on leg not in upper body or head . i hate blood and death . why should we killed him even if he is mad or whatever he don't deserve shot in head in front of kids and wife . we are humans not animals sir .



Yea true that! no violent move should be taken infront of his children

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Zarvan said:


> Sir one dumbo is making entire scene in front of Parliament this is your bloody security and you talk about taking on Taliban this man in Punjabi style comes and exposes you what ever is the case but he has exposed you



Yup, any chance or opportunity to take a swipe at the set up, here's a video for you to understand that such events or worse have happened to the most secure establishments in the world. 

White House Shooting - YouTube


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

*Best Channel At the Moment:* PTV News___

Qoamii Salaamtii Policy kya honi chahiye???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

F.O.X said:


> you wont make a Good Police officer .. Instead of waiting an accident to happen .. why not avoid it at all . . Say if he does Kill someone .. and then you Kill him .. will that bring back the person he has Killed ?
> 
> How will you explain that to the person's Family who got killed .. just because Police was hesitant in take out a nut job ?
> 
> He is not Eating Burger in the middle of the road .. he has Got Guns & he is Firing .. in the Restricted area .. . Humanity is Good .. but sometime it Kill's more people instead of saving them .



The problem i see is Cordoned has not been placed.....second thing, those people should not be standing there.....they should have respect for their life and go home, if they get shot -its collateral damage.....and as i said walking around with a gun and firing in the air is not a good enough reason for killing him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Alpha1 said:


> phyco couple... RIP in advance!



you were crying hell on your ban from PDF but you don't have a little mercy on kids ? what a stupid man . really stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

balixd said:


> The problem i see is Cordoned has not been placed.....second thing, those people should not be standing there.....they should have respect for their life and go home, if they get shot -its collateral damage.....and as i said walking around with a gun and firing in the air is not a good enough reason for killing him.



Thats pure us Pakistanis:

Tsunami warning in Karachi, half of Karachi goes to beach to look at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Marshmallow

Lollywood drama on air in the heart of Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> *Best Channel At the Moment:* PTV News___
> 
> Qoamii Salaamtii Policy kya honi chahiye???



this guy is a disgrace to any salamity policy!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> LOL... says who hasn't experienced Pakistan yet, in it's vibrant colors of insurgency.... you are a thinker, a number cruncher, in short a person with a soul..... pakistan doesn't need any of those.... Pakistan's immediate salvation lies in the hands of people who'd take some action..for example shooting this idiot so no one else will even think about doing something similar..
> 
> 
> Monkey see, monkey do.... millions upon millions of monkeys amongst our population.......



I had no idea you were so trigger happy bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F.O.X

Imran Khan said:


> so many trigger happy here  do paksitanis forget abut human life value ? i can understand daily 20-30 die that is why . if its take 10 hours its cheaper then a human life ?



Sir we are in a state of War .. the more you hesitate the More Damage you will get .. 

If you dont make this case an example .. then tomorrow there will 10 more like him .. in every city .. making their own demands .. 

Human Life is very valuable .. it should not be wasted ... but sometimes you have to take the Arm out .. just to save the body .. no likes Blood or Killing .. sometimes however there is no other choice ...

I am not saying that Just shoot the guy in the head .. a Trained Sniper can just Disarm him with one shot .. the police or rangers can take care of the rest .. and arrest him while he recovers . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## illusion8

Imran Khan said:


> SSP must wear bullet proof jacket man



Imran Bhai- yeh beech wali ungli kise dikha rahi hai?


----------



## sur

Imran Khan said:


> these guys want to kill him and just shot him damn . if i was police officer *i will never kill him or shot on him till he killed or injured someone* . while the guy i talking so lets talk till he come in trap or surrender . human life value is priceless . let him live *till he is dodn't kill someone *. i have mercy on him rather then hate . our state become full of pysos now



Pakistani police is following YOUR approach, hence so many innocent are dying. What a stupid approach. *KILL THAT GUY IMMEDIATELY*.... What is police waiting for. He must have been showered with bullets as soon as he took out his gun. & After he had fired the KK, there is NO excuse to give him any more time. *He must be sent to hell immediately*.



balixd said:


> ....and as i said *walking around with a gun and firing in the air is not a good enough reason for killing him*.



I wish it's one of ur loved ones he kills before police decides to silence him. Hope you would love that modus operandi... No wonder terrorists are killing Pakistani innocent all the time & get away so easily. Because police have ur brain fitted in their upper case.


*Kill that jack a$$ before he hurts anyone.*



.
.
.

Culprit's(Sikandar's) father-in-law is on Dunya News...

.
.
.


----------



## UnmindingMind

Hope Majority of you Guys are beings Sarcastic,
If you really Wish One of your Country Man to be Killed in front of his Children then that's really a very Shameful Mentality you Guys are showing in an International Forum.

All I can say is, Your Forces who are Dealing with him is doing a very Great Job and I Pray that it Ends without a Single Bullet Fired form Either Side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Oscar said:


> Thats pure us Pakistanis:
> 
> Tsunami warning in Karachi, half of Karachi goes to beach to look at it.



in this aspect .. we are same same..


----------



## Marshmallow

balixd said:


> I had no idea you were so trigger happy bro.



balixed watcha doin here....go n save us from that psycho


----------



## Imran Khan

thank god PDF trigger happy guys are not constables in police (i know you guys will never be an officer ever )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Thats pure us Pakistanis:
> 
> *Tsunami warning in Karachi, half of Karachi goes to beach to look at it.*



Now that is pure stupidity!


----------



## A.Rafay

Police ki capability ka pol khul gaya!!


----------



## Sedqal

7.46pm
&#8220;We are prepared to arrest him,&#8221; say Islamabad police.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
7:42pm
Kanwal who has completed her MPhil in Economics, has demanded that cell phone credit be provided to her.
Police says she is in touch with an unidentified person.
The man has also lived in Dubai.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
7:40pm
The woman has been identified as Kanwal.
A contingent of police has reached Sikandar Hayat&#8217;s house in Hafizabad.
The children have been identified as Farwa and Abdul Malik.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
7:38pm
The number plate of Sikandar&#8217;s car isn&#8217;t real, says Islamabad police.
The man has handed one of the guns to the woman.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
7:33pm
&#8220;We can arrest him anytime,&#8221; says Islamabad police.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
7:30pm
The man is intoxicated and unable to communicate properly, says police official.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
7:28pm
The man has demanded that food be provided to him.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
7:26pm
The man fired again while sitting in his car and was seen changing the direction of his car towards the road that leads up to the Parliament House.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
7:23pm
&#8220;The police is staying clear of the man for he would fire when tried to approach him earlier,&#8221; reported Express News correspondent.
Preparations are being made to provide water bottles.
The man is seen sitting inside the car with the doors of his car open.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
7:12pm
A contingent of Rangers has reached the site.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
7:16pm
The woman is seen walking to and fro between the policemen and Sikandar.


----------



## F.O.X

balixd said:


> The problem i see is Cordoned has not been placed.....second thing, those people should not be standing there.....they should have respect for their life and go home, if they get shot -its collateral damage.....and as i said walking around with a gun and firing in the air is not a good enough reason for killing him.



When you have seen people firing in the air like this & then Blowing themselves later .. you get used to it .


----------



## Amaa'n

Audacity of media channels is they are calling the most pathetic piece of local made. 30 ak look alike and m4 like pistol as Jadeed tareen asla.....efff you media channels....eff you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

UnmindingMind said:


> Hope Majority of you Guys are beings Sarcastic,
> If you really Wish One of your Country Man to be Killed in front of his Children then that's really a very Shameful Mentality you Guys are showing in an International Forum.
> 
> All I can say is, Your Forces who are Dealing with him is doing a very Great Job and I Pray that it Ends without a Single Bullet Fired form Either Side.



don't you read my posts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

my minions are laughing on him and the police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

illusion8 said:


> Imran Bhai- yeh beech wali ungli kise dikha rahi hai?



Dosri taraf koe Tharkii ASI kharaa hogaa..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Marshmallow said:


> balixed watcha doin here....go n save us from that psycho



If i could i would have done so, but police wouldnt allow me to get near him.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

On the contrary.... I'd fire only when any such event antagonizes the peaceful population of a city...... never would I fire on an innocent or someone not armed......

In this particular scenario, if you don't go with extreme prejudice, you'll have similar events all over Pakistan in the next few months.... YOU WANT TO BET?????



balixd said:


> I had no idea you were so trigger happy bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

HRK said:


> he is the resident of Hafizabad and has Divorced his first wife according to Express news.....



Our media  


Later on they tell us likes and dislikes of this person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

They should wait till his Ammo run out!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

F.O.X said:


> When you have seen people firing in the air like this & then Blowing themselves later .. you get used to it .



thats the problem with you people...you paint EVERYONE and EVERYTHING with the same brush in the same colours!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

@Imran Khan that bastard is using kids as a human shield. If he doesnt care about our children why should we?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

@balixd he must be the RAW agent...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

sur said:


> Pakistani police is following YOUR approach, hence so many innocent are dying. What a stupid approach. *KILL THAT GUY IMMEDIATELY*.... What is police waiting for. He must have been showered with bullets as soon as he took out his gun. & After he had fired the KK, there is NO excuse to give him any more time. He must be sent to hell immediately.



why kill him whats his crime ? show me the law that if you fire in air you should be fired in head . they are going right path your approach is unprofessional and barbaric . you ignored the kids and wife . if you have any of them then may you have idea .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

sari world my humari so insult ho rae hogi ....what do u ppl say?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Imran Khan said:


> thank god PDF trigger happy guys are not constables in police (i know you guys will never be an officer ever )



Well atleast streets will be cleaned off from street thugs if pdf members are constable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Imran Khan said:


> don't you read my posts ?



bhai.. can you write in 2 lines what happened till now... cant go through the whole thread...


----------



## Hyperion

All good stuff..... 



Marshmallow said:


> sari world my humari so insult ho rae hogi ....what do u ppl say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

A.Rafay said:


> Police ki capability ka pol khul gaya!!



Buddy this is how it all happens. Police tow on the spot shot kr skti hai. But this is how situation like these goo. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

Guess he watched too much Zaid Hamid


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> On the contrary.... I'd fire only when any such event antagonizes the peaceful population of a city...... never would I fire on an innocent or someone not armed......
> 
> In this particular scenario, if you don't go with extreme prejudice, you'll have similar events all over Pakistan in the next few months.... YOU WANT TO BET?????


Ya what impression will it have on his kids? My own countrymen shot my daddy...any molvi wala advertising a position for a suicidal bombing will go to them and hire them in a blink of an eye!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

F.O.X said:


> When you have seen people firing in the air like this & then Blowing themselves later .. you get used to it .



Thats why you should have snipers in place with clear shot and fire at will.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Marshmallow said:


> sari world my humari so insult ho rae hogi ....what do u ppl say?



you want to kill an innocent person so that you will have your macho image?


----------



## yesboss

ON CNBC this man is talking to the anchor person and saying things which no other channel is telling. The way he was talking, definitely a mad case, he is saying that he wants the rule of shariah and all and that there are many more like him all over the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Talon said:


> thats the problem with you people...you paint EVERYONE and EVERYTHING with the same brush in the same colours!



Yeh .. he is Distributing Roses in the middle of the Road ... how stupid of me .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UnmindingMind

Imran Khan said:


> don't you read my posts ?


Imran Bhai That's Not for You, 
You are Few of the Sane Person Here, I am really Sorry if my Words Hurt, But it had to be said.


----------



## A.Rafay

Alpha1 said:


> @Imran Khan that bastard is using kids as a human shield. If he doesnt care about our children why should we?



If he is behaving like animals shall we too behave like him??? this matter should be handled with civility and care.


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> Thats why you should have snipers in place *with clear shot and fire at will*.....



Dreamland!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grindel

Nabeel Gabool is there now to talk to him. . .


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Alpha1 said:


> @Imran Khan that bastard is using kids as a human shield. If he doesnt care about our children why should we?



The comfort those kids are showing with him, indicates that they are his kids.. It isnt a hostage situation..


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> All good stuff.....



we cant even handle things in the capital c this drama will continue whole nite nw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

hinduguy said:


> bhai.. can you write in 2 lines what happened till now... cant go through the whole thread...



guy opened fire in air policed reached to him for arrest but cant as he has wife and child in car so sniper can't shot him . SSP operations talk to him 4 times and closed to him . thay are talking to unarm him and arrest him but PDF guys want to shot him in head in front of his wife and 2 kids sitting in car . look like drugs or pysco case dear .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Grindel said:


> Nabeel Gabool is there now to talk to him. . .



He came to talk with them but the women has refused to talk with him..


----------



## A.Rafay

The mother of his wife is on media LOL she is behaving cool! the childs name is malik!


----------



## Huda

Marshmallow said:


> sari world my humari so insult ho rae hogi ....what do u ppl say?



Marsha tum tou apni friends k saath nhi chali gayi wahan for having fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> On the contrary.... I'd fire only when any such event antagonizes the peaceful population of a city...... never would I fire on an innocent or someone not armed......
> 
> In this particular scenario, if you don't go with extreme prejudice, you'll have similar events all over Pakistan in the next few months.... YOU WANT TO BET?????



Bro given your exposure to international society have you not witnessed suhc cases there? It happens all over the world.....it is something we have to deal with......otherwise someone will be suing State.


----------



## Dubious

F.O.X said:


> Yeh .. he is Distributing Roses in the middle of the Road ... how stupid of me .



Bro! If you say soo....He is firing in the air...was he aiming at anyone or threatening his own child or wife (if he is psycho as many of you claim) then we say shoot his arm or through his brain....

For the time being only 10 police or less with vest can just watch him and secure the area...simple...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

@Alpha1 bacche to bacche hain yaar,unki kya galti??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Madam, thank you for your tactical advice... I bet you commanded couple SWAT units...... oh you didn't? Then why not join the staff members at asylum for criminally insane? You'd be THE best help they can get.... and in your spare time you could also chit chat about peace policy in the Middle East with your colleagues... 



Talon said:


> thats the problem with you people...you paint EVERYONE and EVERYTHING with the same brush in the same colours!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

Good tactics by police to prolonging this situation ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

A.Rafay said:


> If he is behaving like animals shall we too behave like him??? this matter should be handled with civility and care.


The phyco says impose Islamic law or he will not lay down arms.
I agree with @Hyperion Make an example out of him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

hinduguy said:


> you want to kill an innocent person so that you will have your macho image?



innocent? hes doing dat in da capital...in red zone area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

wait for his bullets to finish and grab him or something....How would you feel were you threatened and your children watch you get shot esp when you had no choice bt to do what he is doing?


----------



## Amaa'n

F.O.X said:


> Yeh .. he is Distributing Roses in the middle of the Road ... how stupid of me .



Has he shot someone? Is he posing immenent threat to anyone? He did not shoot SSP, even though he had too pistols in his hand, that should tell you something


----------



## F.O.X

From What i got .. The guy is not The one Running the Show ... Its His wife ... may be I am wrong .. but thats how i see it . .. he is just like a Robot following some orders .


----------



## Imran Khan

UnmindingMind said:


> Imran Bhai That's Not for You,
> You are Few of the Sane Person Here, I am really Sorry if my Words Hurt, But it had to be said.



its ok dear at least you know we have mixed people


----------



## Marshmallow

Mirzay said:


> Marsha tum tou apni friends k saath nhi chali gayi wahan for having fun



haha wud have been fun doin dat n takin pics n post it here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

He apparently is distressed and needs some form of energy to do what he has been asked to do...otherwise why drink red bull and make such a tamasha? You think people like to be notorious?


----------



## Alpha1

Talon said:


> Bro! If you say soo....He is firing in the air...was he aiming at anyone or threatening his own child or wife (if he is psycho as many of you claim) then we say shoot his arm or through his brain....
> 
> For the time being only 10 police or less with vest can just watch him and secure the area...simple...


yes he fired direct at people too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

F.O.X said:


> Sir we are in a state of War .. the more you hesitate the More Damage you will get ..
> 
> If you dont make this case an example .. then tomorrow there will 10 more like him .. in every city .. making their own demands ..
> 
> Human Life is very valuable .. it should not be wasted ... but sometimes you have to take the Arm out .. just to save the body .. no likes Blood or Killing .. sometimes however there is no other choice ...
> 
> I am not saying that Just shoot the guy in the head .. a Trained Sniper can just Disarm him with one shot .. the police or rangers can take care of the rest .. and arrest him while he recovers . .



But no,they are planning to give more time to this drama baazi,because the lady is continuously refraining police to do so,she is doing this for almost 2 hours.


----------



## Amaa'n

Talon said:


> Dreamland!



Sniper have been deployed and have shot but police is holding back the tactical solution

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

*police will never shot him they will arrest him ::::::::: i won *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

His habitation area is Hafizabad ... According to his neighbor ..........


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

*DUNYA NEWS UPDATE:* The father-in-Law of the armed person is speaking to Dunya News:

The person is from Hafiz-a-Abaad. His daughter is married to the man for 8 years and the children at the back of the car her Grand children.
She says that Sikandar (the armed person) is somewhat mentally unstable and of religious views...


----------



## A.Rafay

Alpha1 said:


> The phyco says impose Islamic law or he will not lay down arms.
> I agree with @Hyperion Make an example out of him



You look more pshyco than him!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

F.O.X said:


> From What i got .. The guy is not The one Running the Show ... Its His wife ... may be I am wrong .. but thats how i see it . .. he is just like a Robot following some orders .



Thats where i agree with you, there is more to what is being shown....,the wife is very ok with everything, and so is the kid, either he is taking orders from someone or woman is involved too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> Madam, thank you for your tactical advice... I bet you commanded couple SWAT units...... oh you didn't? Then why not join the staff members at asylum for criminally insane? You'd be THE best help they can get.... and in your spare time you could also chit chat about peace policy in the Middle East with your colleagues...



Oh shut up Uncle g! If I had to I would shoot you 1st...Seriously the world can do with 1 less flirt!


----------



## Marshmallow

Alpha1 said:


> yes he fired direct at people too



not at ppl but in da air just to scare n put pressure


----------



## Alpha1

Ayush said:


> @Alpha1 bacche to bacche hain yaar,unki kya galti??


*Hamaray bachon ki kya ghalti hay? Kabhi koi phyco aa kay poray Islamabad ko hostage bna lay?*


----------



## Imran Khan

Ayush said:


> @Alpha1 bacche to bacche hain yaar,unki kya galti??



jab tak in ke apny bachy nhi hoty tab tak wo bachy nhi hoty . we fukin behead a chicken after lock our kids in room but for others we can kill their father in front of them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

A.Rafay said:


> You look more pshyco than him!!



2nd that! 1 who can cry about cyber world is giving advice about real life situation?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

If we had any such protocol, then it would've suggested "the man is armed and dangerous", step two of assumption would've been the vehicle is stuffed with explosives..... step three would suggest to vacate a block....... step 4 would suggest to take him out...


Now our way of doing it: Make a big circle around the culprit... talk to him..... invite more people in the vicinity to have maximum collateral damage.... 

Way to go... 



balixd said:


> Has he shot someone? Is he posing immenent threat to anyone? He did not shoot SSP, even though he had too pistols in his hand, that should tell you something

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F.O.X

balixd said:


> Has he shot someone? Is he posing immenent threat to anyone? He did not shoot SSP, even though he had too pistols in his hand, that should tell you something



I am Sorry but i am not that kind to people who take law in their hand .. and put People in the Line of fire ( even if they are idiots for standing there ) .

However .. someone is controlling that guy .. that is probably the reason he is not shot yet .. police are trying to find that unknown person .. the person his wife talk too .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Alpha1 said:


> *Hamaray bachon ki kya ghalti hay? Kabhi koi phyco aa kay poray Islamabad ko hostage bna lay?*



so what ? islamabad kya khuda ka gher hai ? situation can be happen anywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

Nabeel Gabol is participating in negotiations & offered him to come in parliament to talk .............


----------



## Hyperion

LOL... baat kahan say kahan challi gayee.... stay focussed on point at hand.... don't get angry..... no matter how much you try, you can't get as pissed as I can....... so let's keep it very civil..... 



Talon said:


> Oh shut up Uncle g! If I had to I would shoot you 1st...Seriously the world can do with 1 less flirt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

YAAR apni laraain tow khatam karoo!! Khud hi lar paray hooo.. *@PDF MEMBERS!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Talon said:


> 2nd that! 1 who can cry about cyber world is giving advice about real life situation?!



 

Make an example out of him???? he says! infront of his children!! thats pathetic! 

Whatever his demands are!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

A.Rafay said:


> You look more pshyco than him!!


Only a phyco with a danda can fix pakistan!


----------



## Last Hope

Just drama, this guy is insane and probably having some personal issues. Media should not create a hype and leak his personal life's story to the world.

Second, this standoff has been a long one. He doesn't have a suicide jacket on, he probably doesn't have explosives in his car. 4 snipers, seriously? This is creating a hype. Once sniper should be enough, pointing at his head all time. 

Get two men to crawl up from beside the car, maintaining angle to deter appearing in the back and side-mirrors, one of them goes up and disarms him while other takes control of lady and kids. 

This is a fifteen minutes issue which have been exaggerated to over two hours. He isn't a terrorist, doesn't seen to be afflicted to one, so firing at him unless being fired upon is immoral.


----------



## Marshmallow

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> YAAR apni laraain tow khatam karoo!! Khud hi lar paray hooo.. *@PDF MEMBERS!!*



hahaha yeh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> LOL... baat kahan say kahan challi gayee.... stay focussed on point at hand.... don't get angry..... no matter how much you try, you can't get as pissed as I can....... so let's keep it very civil.....


 @Hyperion if they shoot idiot...it would be world news* BARBARIC PAKISTANI POLICE shoots harmless man on a street in front of HIS family* ....Seriously I rather this drama then media drama!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> If we had any such protocol, then it would've suggested "the man is armed and dangerous", step two of assumption would've been the vehicle is stuffed with explosives..... step three would suggest to vacate a block....... step 4 would suggest to take him out...
> 
> 
> Now our way of doing it: Make a big circle around the culprit... talk to him..... invite more people in the vicinity to have maximum collateral damage....
> 
> Way to go...



I agree with all the steps But your step 4 is something i would not agree with,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Alpha1 said:


> @Imran Khan that bastard is using kids as a human shield. If he doesnt care about our children why should we?



Because he is not fulfilling the responsibility of being Father.....so state should just ignore its responsibility.....????

if this guy is psycho......should we as an state give his children a psychological trauma by killing their father in front of their eyes....???

How long could he sustain this hoha....let him exhaust and capture him alive.....till now police is doing just fine....but any aggressive action which end in bloodshed should be avoided.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Talon sista BB @Hyperion @Alpha1 lets lose anger n be easy on each other

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

What do you suggest..??? Let it get out of hand by prolonging it???? If it's not resolved fast, mark my words it will be a new norm ALL over Pakistan, starting tomorrow.... you'll have hostage situations day in and day out!!!! Then what?????



Talon said:


> @Hyperion if they shoot idiot...it would be world news* BARBARIC PAKISTANI POLICE shoots harmless man on a street in front of HIS family* ....Seriously I rather this drama then media drama!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

Guy said he will go to parliament with his arms for talks ............


----------



## Imran Khan

i wish no lives lose tonight on blue area  wo parlement main baat kary ga ager jail se nikal aya to


----------



## Huda

balixd said:


> Sniper have been deployed and have shot but police is holding back the tactical solution



They are just passing a letters and wasting time just shot him...and game will over ( One bullet show)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Talon said:


> 2nd that! 1 who can cry about cyber world is giving advice about real life situation?!


what do you know about pakistan living in EU?
Or @A.Rafay in saudi


----------



## A.Rafay

Alpha1 said:


> Only a phyco with a danda can fix pakistan!



A psycho with danda??? isnt this man a psycho and have danda guns and power?? this kind of guy you want for Pakistan??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

yeh drama kab tak chalay ga?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

This is 51 years old man ... Express News ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> What do you suggest..??? Let it get out of hand by prolonging it???? If it's not resolved fast, mark my words it will be a new norm ALL over Pakistan, starting tomorrow.... you'll have hostage situations day in and day out!!!! Then what?????



I am not the 1 who deployed 75% of our police....I suggested keeping him locked under 5-10 police watch ...block any routes to crowed area and for goodness sake move the stupid crowd from around the area...

I say why not prologue the wait instead of killing 1 guy? I mean I am sure a life worth more than that! 

As for hostage situations they happen daily AT ELITE level and they get away with it where news doesnt report it! Now normal awaam is getting there...Well if they can get a helicopter and get a sniper to shoot at his hand and at his wife's hand so they drop their guns and then jump on them and bag em...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

Imran Khan said:


> why kill him whats his crime ? show me the law that if you fire in air you should be fired in head . they are going right path your approach is unprofessional and barbaric . you ignored the kids and wife . if you have any of them then may you have idea .




His crime is that he's threatening life of his own children. *He's on a suicide mission. & wants to implement islam in Pakistan like that....*. Go watch TV & try taking a break from drinking & drugs so u get some sense.

*Go listen to him on Dunya TV. He want's his family to die....*


That's why kill him before he hurts his children & wife... or any by stander or any police man.


Jahil sharabi. Thoori piya karr. Teray dimagh koo bohat charr gai haay.




Talon said:


> Ok so he wants his family to die...and you wanna make his wish come true? Very brainy of you!!


Tum loogoon kaa dimagh ghass charnay gaya hoa haay... Who said we want his family to die. We want HIM to die so his family & ppl around could be safe. Also if he escapes he could kill someone later too. Pagal kaum...






Imran Khan said:


> so what ? he is not in his sense as you abusing me .



SO what???? U don't want an obvious danger to be silenced but u r OK with his children being risked & other innocent too. Thoori Peetaa Karr, damaagh tera melt hondaa piyaa aay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Talon sista....if we wudnt make an xample today by teachin him or any such psycho a lesson it wud happen every other day by anyone in any city!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

The guy is asking for Food .. Just put Sedative in that.. problem solved .. i dont know which idiot is running the show ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

@A.Rafay tussi jawaab mat day...looking at your minions makes me laugh...cant even read your serious post


----------



## Amaa'n

The guy spoke to dunya news......on his phone....he said mera beta fauji hai fauji....ye koi anchor nahin banay ga....the idiot anchor got his answer.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

OMG.... LOL..... you really do live in a Bollywood blockbuster... 



Talon said:


> I am not the 1 who deployed 75% of our police....I suggested keeping him locked under 5-10 police watch ...block any routes to crowed area and for goodness sake move the stupid crowd from around the area...
> 
> I say why not prologue the wait instead of killing 1 guy? I mean I am sure a life worth more than that!
> 
> As for hostage situations they happen daily AT ELITE level and they get away with it where news doesnt report it! Now normal awaam is getting there...*Well if they can get a helicopter and get a sniper to shoot at his hand* and at his wife's hand so they drop their guns and then jump on them and bag em...


----------



## Leader

the gunman agrees to negotiate with Farooq Satar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

F.O.X said:


> The guy is asking for Food .. _*Just put Sedative in that*_ .. i dont know which idiot is running the show ..


THAT is reasonable! 



Hyperion said:


> OMG.... LOL..... you really do live in a Bollywood blockbuster...



hehehe...I am VERY imaginative and mind you I make it happen!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Kia toppi drama lagaya hua hy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Stealth said:


> Event going on in front of my office. Some person holding AK in front of my office from last 30 mins and not a single Police security try to kill him. He is with two children. Live coverage on all Pakistani channels. Traffic closed from all side. He already fired few bullets...



Update for @Last Hope


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> OMG.... LOL..... you really do live in a Bollywood blockbuster...



Hazoor americans have mastered this.....shooting from heli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

balixd said:


> The guy spoke to dunya news......on his phone....he said mera beta fauji hai fauji....ye koi anchor nahin banay ga....the idiot anchor got his answer.....



He said police meray standard ki nahee hai!!! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

*He is talking live to Dunya News!!*


----------



## Patriots

Jazzbot said:


> Kia toppi drama lagaya hua hy..



He doesn't like Noora govt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

sur said:


> His crime is that he's threatening life of his own children. *He's on a suicide mission. & wants to implement islam in Pakistan like that....*. Go watch TV & tray taking a break from drinking & drugs so u get some sense.
> 
> *Go listen to him on Dunya TV. He want's his family to die....*
> 
> 
> That's why kill him before he hurts his children & wife... or any by stander or any police man.
> 
> 
> Jahil sharabi. Thoori piya karr. Teray dimagh koo bohat charr gai haay.



Ok so he wants his family to die...and you wanna make his wish come true? Very brainy of you!!


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> the gunman agrees to negotiate with Farooq Satar



farooq sattar who?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Any prescription on "super fast acting" sedatives? 

Secondly, local or imported? 

D. Watson or Shaheen? 



F.O.X said:


> The guy is asking for Food .. *Just put Sedative in that*.. problem solved .. i dont know which idiot is running the show ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> Hazoor americans have mastered this.....shooting from heli



dekha mayra imagination sirf west mein live run hota hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

He often has been drinking  And he wants to impose Islamic Shariat ............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> farooq sattar who?



I was wondering the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

O bhai, you comparing American SWAT to lentil eating sipahi of capital police? 



balixd said:


> Hazoor americans have mastered this.....shooting from heli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

I just received a call .. he is going to Get Killed .. if he dosent surrender .. and very soon at that .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Talon said:


> Ok so he wants his family to die...and you wanna make his wish come true? Very brainy of you!!



as he is phsco so he can say anything but we are not like him lets police arrest him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Written authorization has been requested from MoI to shoot down the bad guy.....last round of negotiations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

Nabeel Gabol came again to talk ...........


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> Any prescription on "super fast acting" sedatives?
> 
> Secondly, local or imported?
> 
> D. Watson or Shaheen?



Itna soocho gay kuch nai ban nay wala! 



balixd said:


> Written authorization has been requested from MoI to shoot down the bad guy.....last round of negotiations



awww man...impatient Desi police!


----------



## Hyperion

I stand corrected.... Hollywood instead of Bollywood...... want to cast me???? 



Talon said:


> dekha mayra imagination sirf west mein live run hota hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Decision has been taken to snipe him if negotiations in last round fail!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> O bhai, you comparing American SWAT to lentil eating sipahi of capital police?



Nah i would never do that...am just saying if they have done it than so could we......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

yaar what kind of drama is this.... shot him down with a sniper. quick and easy.

they have decided to shot him if he doesnt stop. GOOD.

live feed to finish for 15 minutes. looks like they are going to take him out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

*JUST HEARD HE SAYS HE DOESNT CARE ABOUT HIS CHILDREN* Shoot the dog. 
Next time A person will think million times before taking our capital hostage!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

A.Rafay said:


> Decision has been taken to snipe him if negotiations in last round fail!



And probability of this is high!! They have asked PEMRA to stop coverage. They are going to take him down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> @Talon sista....if we wudnt make an xample today by teachin him or any such psycho a lesson it wud happen every other day by anyone in any city!!



Well, they can keep shooting as last resort....as for it happening in every town those are stupid people playing copy cat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

after this is done .. take his wife into custody .. she is definitely involved .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

the guy is coming out. cmon guys put an end to it.... i dont like the head line one gunmen held islamabad hostage.


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> I stand corrected.... Hollywood instead of Bollywood...... want to cast me????



No we dont cast bald motay


----------



## Hyperion

They've also been to the moon and back.... so could we? 

Resources... resources my man..... and the audacity to think out of the box......... just right now on this forum, have you seen the conflicting views.... people saying "mazloom" "bechara" etc etc...... how can anyone help a nation that doesn't want to even begin to help itself.... 



balixd said:


> Nah i would never do that...am just saying if they have done it than so could we......


----------



## Imran Khan

sur said:


> His crime is that he's threatening life of his own children. *He's on a suicide mission. & wants to implement islam in Pakistan like that....*. Go watch TV & tray taking a break from drinking & drugs so u get some sense.
> 
> *Go listen to him on Dunya TV. He want's his family to die....*
> 
> 
> That's why kill him before he hurts his children & wife... or any by stander or any police man.
> 
> 
> Jahil sharabi. Thoori piya karr. Teray dimagh koo bohat charr gai haay.



so what ? he is not in his sense as you abusing me .


----------



## Dubious

saiyan0321 said:


> the guy is coming out. cmon guys put an end to it.... i dont like the head line one gunmen held islamabad hostage.



hmmmmmm....


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> Any prescription on "super fast acting" sedatives?
> 
> Secondly, local or imported?
> 
> *D. Watson or Shaheen?*




both are easily be contactd in Isl  they have their shops in every corner of twin cities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grindel

There is news that centaurs has been evacuated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

noora load shedding khatam karo takay yeh events khatam hon..... THIS MAN WILL BE SHOT. DECIDED.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

My cat eating doggy at least? He could be the mascot in your future blockbuster!



Talon said:


> No we dont cast bald motay


----------



## Alpha1

balixd said:


> Written authorization has been requested from MoI to shoot down the bad guy.....last round of negotiations


Good ridance!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Patriots said:


> He often has been drinking  And he wants to impose Islamic Shariat ............



he has gone nuts doesnt knows wtf is he's talking about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Imran Khan said:


> as he is phsco so he can say anything but we are not like him lets police arrest him



I hope so...I wouldnt like being called the citizen of a ruthless nation


----------



## HRK

As per dunya news it is decided to shot this guy it will be a "ONE SHOT" operation.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

yaar wasiay ... wish wish he would ahve taken out zardari. . would have made him a hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> And probability of this is high!! They have asked PEMRA to stop coverage. They are going to take him down.



Decision final ho gaya!! no more negotiations! he is a dheet man! They will probably snipe him!


----------



## Imran Khan

Alpha1 said:


> *JUST HEARD HE SAYS HE DOESNT CARE ABOUT HIS CHILDREN* Shoot the dog.
> Next time A person will think million times before taking our capital hostage!



he is mad . he can say whatever . but don"t take father from kids i wish he arrested so kids can go jail seen their father . why so much hate ? are not we love out fathers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

saiyan0321 said:


> *noora load shedding khatam karo* takay yeh events khatam hon..... THIS MAN WILL BE SHOT. DECIDED.



Aur kiya ghar mein itni garmi hoti hai log guns lay ker family naal niklay way hain 



Hyperion said:


> *My cat* eating doggy at least? He could be the mascot in your future blockbuster!


You have a cat?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

@Last Hope here is another update for you..

Okay now here is Muhammed Malik's report,reference duniya news

According to him that authorities has decided to assassinate this man with sniper,as he does not seems ready to co-operate with officials,they are waiting for written instruction via ministry of interior.
Second,authorities fear of consequences if TTP apply same strategy or any other group,ie take innocent civilians as hostage and thus creating such scene.
Authorities have launched a request to PEMRA that news channels either close their transmission or stop it,or delay it for fifteen minutes so that they his scene of assassination may not be aired live on TV.

The anchor sees co-ordination gap among army officials and civil officials,he complains that he hasn't seen any paper work b/w them.
Best regards
Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> They've also been to the moon and back.... so could we?
> 
> Resources... resources my man..... and the audacity to think out of the box......... just right now on this forum, have you seen the conflicting views.... people saying "mazloom" "bechara" etc etc...... how can anyone help a nation that doesn't want to even begin to help itself....



Mazloom bechara is justifiable, if hes a psyco than nothing can be said about other psycos following the same......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

another question.... what happened to sedatives they use on animals.... not like he is hidden or anything. he is standing up front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

LMAO.... Pakistan mein koi bhee cheez "one shot" hui hai? 



HRK said:


> As per dunya news it is decided to shot this guy it will be a "ONE SHOT" operation.......


----------



## Haseebullah

I think they can take him down without killing him.
He has not harmed anyone yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

saiyan0321 said:


> yaar wasiay ... wish wish he would ahve taken out zardari. . would have made him a hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

As per dunya news it is decided to shot this guy it will be a "ONE SHOT" operation....... 

Authorities are waiting for PM approval.....may he disapprove....


----------



## Patriots

Now he demands for safe exit ............


----------



## Hyperion

No, neighbors cat fell over the wall..... the doggys didn't take so kindly to it..... 



Talon said:


> Aur kiya ghar mein itni garmi hoti hai log guns lay ker family naal niklay way hain
> 
> 
> You have a cat?!


----------



## Marshmallow

Bb @Hyperion @balixd @Leader @A.Rafay @Jazzbot

do u ppl kno what is da most excitin n amazin thing da criminal said in this whole event?  dat he wanted to go to PM House to harm Nawaz Sharid

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

saiyan0321 said:


> another question.... what happened to sedatives they use on animals.... not like he is hidden or anything. he is standing up front.



they would need to shoot that stuff in him AS WELL AS the wife coz she has a gun too...

Plus those stuff are strong...It drops rhinos that guy is not that fat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

HRK said:


> As per dunya news it is decided to shot this guy it will be a "ONE SHOT" operation.......



cant they shot him something that can make him unconscious rather than sending him to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

*They will shoot him from Centaurus Tower, the tower has been evacuated!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> Okay now here is Muhammed Malik's report,reference duniya news
> 
> According to him that authorities has decided to assassinate this man with sniper,as he does not seems ready to co-operate with officials.
> Second,authorities fear of consequences if TTP apply same strategy or any other group,ie take innocent civilians as hostage and thus creating such scene.
> Authorities have launched a request to PEMRA that news channels either close their transmission or stop it,or delay it for fifteen minutes so that they his scene of assassination may not be aired live on TV.
> 
> Best regards
> Slav Defence



They should move the cameras and media person away.....assasinations should not be allowed to film, as there will be Police tqctics in action and can juperdize them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Oh oh, don't shoot the guy.... I LIKE HIM.... HE IS OK...... 



Marshmallow said:


> Bb @Hyperion @balixd @Leader @A.Rafay @Jazzbot
> 
> do u ppl kno what is da most excitin n amazin thing da criminal said in this whole event?  *dat he wanted to go to PM House to harm Nawaz Sharid*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

Give me a break .. the guy is holding his gun like a kid .. just shoot his damn Hand off .. disarm him . .. and arrest the guy .

Which Idiot is running that show there . 

Come on

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

Talon said:


> Aur kiya ghar mein itni garmi hoti hai log guns lay ker family naal niklay way hain



nahi logo ka dimagh kharab ho jata hai.... apparently he came back to Pakistan after 25 years so looks like he found a very different version but that is no excuse to go nuts with guns....

hmm media is saying itself the over broadcasted the situation. i kinda agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Take his wife on gun point!! And threaten him to surrender!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

F.O.X said:


> Give me a break .. the guy is holding his gun like a kid .. just shoot his damn Hand off .. disarm him . .. and arrest the guy .
> 
> Which Idiot is running that show there .
> 
> Come on



Yea...I suggested shooting the hand too...no one listens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

balixd said:


> They should move the cameras and media person away.....assasinations should not be allowed to film, as there will be Police tqctics in action and can juperdize them



according to latest news PEMRA has ordered channels to stop live coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

F.O.X said:


> Give me a break .. the guy is holding his gun like a kid .. just shoot his damn Hand off .. disarm him . .. and arrest the guy .
> 
> Which Idiot is running that show there .
> 
> Come on



Bro those are just pisto, with only effective range of 75m.....non lethal ammo, water cannon is also the option, idk why they are not look at that.....shoot him with non lethal ammo, and you have team in place to grqb him,,,there is a tree line which can be used

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Talon said:


> they would need to shoot that stuff in him AS WELL AS the wife coz she has a gun too...
> 
> Plus those stuff are strong...It drops rhinos that guy is not that fat!



yeah.... how the police handled this is shockingly surprising. he is walking in front of you and you cant bring in sedatives and tranquilizers within three hours to take him down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> Bb @Hyperion @balixd @Leader @A.Rafay @Jazzbot
> 
> do u ppl kno what is da most excitin n amazin thing da criminal said in this whole event?  dat he wanted to go to PM House to harm Nawaz Sharid



They should let him go to PM house and take him out with sniper there!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Damn he is still alive!


----------



## Patriots

I wonder why police is not blocking his mobile connection ..........


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

A.Rafay said:


> *Take his wife on gun point!! And threaten him to surrender!!*



he is nut he will say shoot her or he will do it himself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

saiyan0321 said:


> nahi logo ka dimagh kharab ho jata hai.... apparently he came back to Pakistan after 25 years so looks like he found a very different version but that is no excuse to go nuts with guns....
> 
> hmm media is saying itself the over broadcasted the situation. i kinda agree



But drinking while asking for shariah did sound crazy....I didnt think cultural shock would make one go psycho? poor guy...but still wife shouldnt have allowed him to drive out with kids 

My guess is stay away from the vehicle for all we know their backup plan could be blow up the vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

A.Rafay said:


> *They will shoot him from Centaurus Tower, the tower has been evacuated!!*



And snipers have been called from ISLAMABAD Airport! They are trained professionals..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

@F.O.X, mate..... that doesn't even look like a real gun....... has he fired any shots???? 

WHAT THE HELL IS HE HOLDING?????



Side-Winder said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

F.O.X said:


> Give me a break .. the guy is holding his gun like a kid .. just shoot his damn Hand off .. disarm him . .. and arrest the guy .
> 
> Which Idiot is running that show there .
> 
> Come on



Massive mistakes.... ok dont do complicated stuff like shooting hands then atleast sedate him. our police cant handle a mad man with gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Give him poison to drink!! or the sedative which dexter uses!


----------



## Marshmallow

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> according to latest news PEMRA has ordered channels to stop live coverage.



pichy Saudi pak tower,which is just few distance away, has all da major channels HQ n popular clinics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Slav Defence said:


> @Last Hope here is another update for you..
> 
> Okay now here is Muhammed Malik's report,reference duniya news
> 
> According to him that authorities has decided to assassinate this man with sniper,as he does not seems ready to co-operate with officials,they are waiting for written instruction via ministry of interior.
> Second,authorities fear of consequences if TTP apply same strategy or any other group,ie take innocent civilians as hostage and thus creating such scene.
> Authorities have launched a request to PEMRA that news channels either close their transmission or stop it,or delay it for fifteen minutes so that they his scene of assassination may not be aired live on TV.
> 
> The anchor sees co-ordination gap among army officials and civil officials,he complains that he hasn't seen any paper work b/w them.
> Best regards
> Slav Defence



There should always be a minimum 5-minute delay in live transmissions. Enough is enough, I've been told there are four snipers on spot, ask them to shoot his arm off. If I were them, I'd be more interested in the lady not him, she is running the business at his gunpoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> They should move the cameras and media person away.....assasinations should not be allowed to film, as there will be Police tqctics in action and can juperdize them



yes,authorities are requesting to PEMRA,they don't want an official recording,imagine of fuss which will be created after his assassination,that this man whose name is Muhammed Sikander is assassinated in the path of light..such incidents maybe twisted and used as example by TTP masterminds to increase more chaos and anarchy,and this is not my fear,but authorities are themselves afraid so,they are right now are debating on aftermath of such situation.


----------



## F.O.X

balixd said:


> Bro those are just pisto, with only effective range of 75m.....non lethal ammo, water cannon is also the option, idk why they are not look at that.....shoot him with non lethal ammo, and you have team in place to grqb him,,,there is a tree line which can be used



just Roll a Flash Bang near him .. 

I can give you 10 more no lethal ways to apprehend this guy ..

however the only reason i want him alive .. is due to the fact that something is not right .. He has information .. and so does his wife .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

We agree for the first time..... 



A.Rafay said:


> They should let him go to PM house and take him out with sniper there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> @F.O.X, mate..... that doesn't even look like a real gun....... has he fired any shots????
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS HE HOLDING?????



yes he has many times!!! shown on tv!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

A.Rafay said:


> *They will shoot him from Centaurus Tower, the tower has been evacuated!!*



we made this tower for kill people ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> @F.O.X, mate..... that doesn't even look like a real gun....... has he fired any shots????
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS HE HOLDING?????



and I thought that was just me...what is that toy gun? Baytay ki gun tou nai?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> And snipers have been called from ISLAMABAD Airport! They are trained professionals..



ASF is more trained and professional and so is ATS, but i guess asf uad better training


----------



## Patriots

He said he has not regret if to be killed ............


----------



## saiyan0321

so this shows that islamabad is soo unprepared that it would take just couple of well trained taliban to take the city hostage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

F.O.X said:


> just Roll a Flash Bang near him ..
> 
> I can give you 10 more no lethal ways to apprehend this guy ..
> 
> however the only reason i want him alive .. is due to the fact that something is not right .. He has information .. and so does his wife .



And what we saying for past hr about not shooting him?!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Hyperion said:


> We agree for the first time.....



i thought u liked him


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> @F.O.X, mate..... that doesn't even look like a real gun....... has he fired any shots????
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS HE HOLDING?????



Yara thats what i said 5 pages ago, that jadeed asla is ak look alike 30 bore made locally, easily available at any shop in pakistan......as insaif eff these media person.....both of the guns are. 30 bore, one is ak like ans other is m4......they can be bought for 10k each,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda

Marshmallow said:


> do u ppl kno what is da most excitin n amazin thing da criminal said in this whole event?  dat he wanted to go to PM House to harm Nawaz Sharid



So IK sent him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

you know who should be watching this feed the taliban. if we cant handle this one guy who is standing just twenty feet away from the police for three hours then how will we handle *taliban*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Patriots said:


> He said he has not regret if to be killed ............



every phsco said it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

saiyan0321 said:


> so this shows that islamabad is soo unprepared that it would take just couple of well trained taliban to take the city hostage.




oh bro 
he had kids with him if he was taliban he would have been already on his way to hell


----------



## Patriots

Sikandar should surrender ... Appealed by his father in law .............


----------



## Dubious

saiyan0321 said:


> so this shows that islamabad is soo unprepared that it would take just couple of well trained taliban to take the city hostage.



so its a test drill for taliban?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Last Hope said:


> There should always be a minimum 5-minute delay in live transmissions. Enough is enough, I've been told there are four snipers on spot, ask them to shoot his arm off. If I were them, I'd be more interested in the lady not him, she is running the business at his gunpoint.



As I said earlier,a lapse of coordination between civil sectors and security one are visible,the anchor claims that paper work is not done,as I have said already,they are waiting for written instructions from ministry of interior,now let us see that how he deals with Muhammed Jamal,the actual player and creator of entire scene whose stupidity has given much brighter ideas to spread anarchy and chaos to TERROR provoking groups.

Best Regards
Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

If This Lady is not arrested after this .. then i am going to Spank isb police myself .. there is definitely something wrong with her ... she is way to calm .. and is practically running the show .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Imran Khan said:


> we made this tower for kill people ?



There are four snipers around in different buildings. building give a clear visual view!


----------



## Marshmallow

Mirzay said:


> So IK sent him



lolzz no hes a peace luvin person

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Hyperion said:


> We agree for the first time.....



We agree on a lot of things!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

A.Rafay said:


> There are four snipers around in different buildings. building give a clear visual view!



i don't like it


----------



## razgriz19

saiyan0321 said:


> so this shows that islamabad is soo unprepared that it would take just couple of well trained taliban to take the city hostage.



well trained talibans with KIDS.
Rangers would've gunned him down by now, but they don't want to as the kids are right there

They would like to solve the situation peacefully.
Apparently the guy is highly qualified, they don't wanna just waste his life. It may not be precious to us, but it is to his family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

On this particular thread.... 





A.Rafay said:


> We agree on a lot of things!


----------



## A.Rafay

F.O.X said:


> If This Lady is not arrested after this .. then i am going to Spank isb police myself .. there is definitely something wrong with her ... she is way to calm .. and is practically running the show .



They can take his wife on gun point and tell him to surrender!! END of SHOW!


----------



## Imran Khan

Mirzay said:


> So IK sent him



no i can arrest him only if you guys want to shot him i am out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Patriots said:


> Sikandar should surrender ... Appealed by his father in law .............



like he will surrender the guy is ab psycho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

He said he will be killed in the Sunnat of Imam Hussain


----------



## Marshmallow

but i feel for da poor kids who r being used by this jungli man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Hyperion said:


> On this particular thread....



You can guess!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

F.O.X said:


> If This Lady is not arrested after this .. then i am going to Spank isb police myself .. there is definitely something wrong with her ... *she is way to calm* .. and is practically running the show .



THAT I agree she is too calm ---


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

29 members this thread is on fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

and our Idiot Media is taking his call .. are you kidding me .. why arn't Jammers in place ... TTP is going to make him a hero .. and are going to avenge his death .. and then use the same method themselves ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Imran Khan said:


> no i can arrest him only if you guys want to shot him i am out


hahahahah...not you @Imran Khan but the political IK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Imran Khan said:


> i don't like it



So what do you suggest?? how we end this??


----------



## Dubious

Imran Khan said:


>



Man she looks like that MUMMY in the Mummy!  BEFORE he got his skin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Yaar yeh kia pagal pan hai? Aik pagal aadmi nai tamasha lagaya hua hai aur poori qaum us kai peechai lagi hoyi hai. Every channel is talking about this rubbish.

Why the hell ISB police is negotiating with that idiot. Why not take some action and end this drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

wasm95 said:


> oh bro
> he had kids with him if he was taliban he would have been already on his way to hell



dude there are bunch of ways to stop him even if he had kids with him. he was walking in front of them standing just twenty feet away and our police for three hours couldnt put an end to it. i am not so sure now. 



Talon said:


> so its a test drill for taliban?!



well if anything they must be very very interested in this event. how it was handled in-itself shows weaknesses that needs to be tackled with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Are you guys trying to starve him to death ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

wasm95 said:


> 29 members this thread is on fire



they were 113 with guests a while ago!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Crap.... he's not even wearing any protective gear...... WTFF......... how difficult could it be shoot both of them???? 




Imran Khan said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

I am getting bored now!! arrest him already...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Talon said:


> Man she looks like that MUMMY in the Mummy!  BEFORE he got his skin



more like his girlfriend the one he was trying to revive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> As I said earlier,a lapse of coordination between civil sectors and security once are visible,the anchor claims that paper work is not done,as I have said already,they are waiting for written instructions from ministry of interior,now let us see that how he deals with Muhammed Jamal,the actual player and creator of entire scene whose stupidity has given much brighter ideas to spread anarchy and chaos to TERROR provoking groups.
> 
> Best Regards
> Slav Defence



Oh bhai, the case is sensitive that is why written authorization is required otherwise ssp or dig orders would be sufficient to shoot him down.......this is not about disconnect between civilian and security........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Hyperion said:


> Crap.... he's not even wearing any protective gear...... WTFF......... how difficult could it be shoot both of them????



wtf why women ? she is unarmed and do nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

A new viable scenario for the TTP....... next time around before a suicide bomber goes boom, they are going to follow the same protocol...... WHAT IS WRONG WITH US AS A NATION? 



F.O.X said:


> and our Idiot Media is taking his call .. are you kidding me .. why arn't Jammers in place ... TTP is going to make him a hero .. and are going to avenge his death .. and then use the same method themselves ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

Areesh said:


> Yaar yeh kia pagal pan hai? Aik pagal aadmi nai tamasha lagaya hua hai aur poori qaum us kai peechai lagi hoyi hai. Every channel is talking about this rubbish.
> 
> Why the hell ISB police is negotiating with that idiot. Why not take some action and end this drama.



Even SSP Rizwan has talked to him some feet distanced but he did nothing


----------



## Imran Khan

if you guys wanna kill go kill this bastard


----------



## UnmindingMind

I just saw the Face of that Beautiful Kid, so might have the Guys who are Wishing for his Blood,

Does still Anyone wants that Mentally Sick Man to be Killed in front of that Innocent Child.


----------



## Hyperion

No we will deny him WC access...... charge him when he wants to poo...... 



Star Wars said:


> Are you guys trying to starve him to death ?


----------



## Side-Winder

And they talk about KPK's security problems  @Leader @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots




----------



## Marshmallow

Imran Khan said:


> wtf why women ? she is unarmed and do nothing



*GUYS GET READY TO SEE SOME VERY FUNNY PICS N MEMEZ ON DIS EVENT SOON ON SOCIAL MEDIA BY OUR PAKISTANIES



N U KNOW HOW GUD WE ARE IN MAKING FUNNY THINGS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Star Wars said:


> Are you guys trying to starve him to death ?



You Know That Is Quite An Idea


----------



## Dubious

Now even I agree it is starting to looks stupid...man why is our police sitting ducks? They cant handle 1 scene...shoot his arm and her arm...both will drop their guns...grab the kids and run away....I still suspect the car will blow up if they dont run their parts but the woman is too calm what did SHE smoke?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Imran Khan said:


>



He is a nashayi!! they can easily snipe his both arms and a leg!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> A new viable scenario for the TTP....... next time around before a suicide bomber goes boom, they are going to follow the same protocol...... WHAT IS WRONG WITH US AS A NATION?



Yar, what do you think, dr. Rizwan ssp operations went in just like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

Imran Khan said:


> wtf why women ? she is unarmed and do nothing



The women is the one running the Show ... The guy is just robot .. just hear his call to Dunya News .. he is asking permission from his wife , he doesn't even knwo why he is there .. every time he speaks he takes break as asks his wife ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

koi bhi 20-25 saal bahir reh ker pakistan na jaay warna yehi injaam ho ga  pagal ho jao gay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

i only saw this happen once and it was in gta vice city where we were doing motor bike missions and shot everything that moved.


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Oh bhai, the case is sensitive that is why written authorization is required otherwise ssp or dig orders would be sufficient to shoot him down.......this is not about disconnect between civilian and security........



oh bhai,when did I say that?this is that anchor person's analysis
meray bhai,latest news now,Sikander has meeting with Police for the third or maybe *last time*.

Best Regards
Slav defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

F.O.X said:


> The women is the one running the Show ... The guy is just robot .. just hear his call to Dunya News .. he is asking permission from his wife .



investigation done ? how can we say it


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Side-Winder said:


> And they talk about KPK's security problems  @Leader @Jazzbot



dont use this thread for your political bashing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, I just saw the guy on Geo...... forget sniping his hand...... I could most probably write my name on his chest with bullets.. 



A.Rafay said:


> He is a nashayi!! they can easily snipe his both arms and a leg!


----------



## saiyan0321

yaar do something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Imran Khan said:


> investigation done ? how can we say it



there is something called "observation" .. it help's a lot in these situations .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


> we made this tower for kill people ?



wow that is so cool looking design ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Samlee said:


> You Know That Is Quite An Idea



so you want this drama to go on for days


----------



## saiyan0321

i feel that guy is continuously writing the cheat code #leavemealone# .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hyperion

Imran you are banned from returning to Pakistan.... else you could do considerable damage! 



Imran Khan said:


> koi bhi 20-25 saal bahir reh ker pakistan na jaay warna yehi injaam ho ga  pagal ho jao gay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Hyperion said:


> Dude, I just saw the guy on Geo...... forget sniping his hand...... I could most probably write my name on his chest with bullets..



they are just wasting time!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

balixd said:


> Yara thats what i said 5 pages ago, that jadeed asla is ak look alike 30 bore made locally, easily available at any shop in pakistan......as insaif eff these media person.....both of the guns are. 30 bore, one is ak like ans other is m4......they can be bought for 10k each,,,,,



It's a locally produced Triple-two. Seen it in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

the best part was he is getting so overconfident that he was making jokes to the police. he is that cool in this situation..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

where can I watch this online... any link ?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

saiyan0321 said:


> yaar do something.



how the hell we can do something about it unless u can invite him to pdf then we can troll him to death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

@balixd what is the gun he is holding?


----------



## Imran Khan

Hyperion said:


> Imran you are banned from returning to Pakistan.... else you could do considerable damage!



i am not banned but i am scared to shift there now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Talon said:


> Now even I agree it is starting to looks stupid...man why is our police sitting ducks? They cant handle 1 scene...shoot his arm and her arm...both will drop their guns...grab the kids and run away....I still suspect the car will blow up if they dont run their parts but the woman is too calm what did SHE smoke?



There Are Public By Standers,Women and Children.There Is No Telling How This Lunatic Might React.If This Was Russia,He Would Have Been Made Into Mince Meat By Now.(Russian Do Not Care About Collateral Damage They Just Reinforce Writ Of State).But The Problem Is That Police Has To Show A Lot Of Restraint By Law and By Morals.(Not To Mention A Pain In The Neck Chief Justice)

Fact Of The Matter Is That The Media Is Using Highly Provocative Language.They Did The Same Kind Of Mischief During Lal Masjid and Look What Happened

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

this country is a joke, no capable person all have left only junk behind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Well, he seems to have done a good job in grooming his whiskers before appearing on reality show.


----------



## Hyperion

I don't think so dude.... the mag is too small for a triple two..... looks more like a small bore look-alike...... this isn't even darra-type.....




Last Hope said:


> It's a locally produced Triple-two. Seen it in action.


----------



## saiyan0321

the opposition will use this to tear apart non. thats for sure. has this ever happened in the history of our country?


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## Patriots

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=341173666017546

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

saiyan0321 said:


> the best part was he is getting so overconfident that he was making jokes to the police. he is that cool in this situation..


I am guessing he is on some drug...or under pressure or just normal mental screw dheela from disappointment...and now the police just gave him a booster with their uselessness of handling a situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Geo News Live | Geo Tv Live | Watch Geo News | Live Geo Streaming 

Enjoy! 



hinduguy said:


> where can I watch this online... any link ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Alpha1 said:


> @balixd what is the gun he is holding?



local AK-47 mini copy mini draco


----------



## Hyperion

Daffa karro Pakistan ko.... retirement kay baad meri tarraf phera maar lena..... 



Imran Khan said:


> i am not banned but i am scared to shift there now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

wasm95 said:


> how the hell we can do something about it unless u can invite him to pdf then we can troll him to death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

hinduguy said:


> where can I watch this online... any link ?



Go To Samaa Dunya TV or Geo website For Live Streaming


----------



## A.Rafay

What is his wife holding?? a revolver?? !! Looks like a gun!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

well, i hope they don't kill him.
he hasn't hurt anyone as of yet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Alpha1 said:


> @balixd what is the gun he is holding?



that is an automatic gun that can fire 20 rounds in one second and has the gun capacity of 100 bullets.... if you listen to our media you will be expecting something like this.... jadeed aslay kay sath hai woh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

saiyan0321 said:


> i feel that guy is continuously writing the cheat code #leavemealone# .



The only cheat that pakistani police understands is money.... although he should try *preciousprotection* at this moment as he has less time left...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Samlee said:


> There Are Public By Standers,Women and Children.There Is No Telling How This Lunatic Might React.If This Was Russia,He Would Have Been Made Into Mince Meat By Now.(Russian Do Not Care About Collateral Damage They Just Reinforce Writ Of State).But The Problem Is That Police Has To Show A Lot Of Restraint By Law and By Morals.(Not To Mention A Pain In The Neck Chief Justice)
> 
> Fact Of The Matter Is That The Media Is Using Highly Provocative Language.They Did The Same Kind Of Mischief During *Lal Masjid* and Look What Happened



kiya yaad dila diyea...Police should use danda and move the crowd back unless they are suicidal too and dont mind a bullet in their brains!


----------



## livingdead

Hyperion said:


> Geo News Live | Geo Tv Live | Watch Geo News | Live Geo Streaming
> 
> Enjoy!



its buffering for ages...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Hyperion said:


> Daffa karro Pakistan ko.... retirement kay baad meri tarraf phera maar lena.....



kiyoon retared hona zarari hai ? i can come to you now even in hours and sure next year i will (with my wife)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

so where has da show gone till nw? no wondr we need no lollywood or action in plays,everything comes live on tv in our country without buyin a ticket or spending any money on it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

razgriz19 said:


> well, i hope they don't kill him.
> he hasn't hurt anyone as of yet



plus we still need to know what ticked him into bringing his whole family into such a stupid position?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

hinduguy said:


> its buffering for ages...



take this dude

Geo Tez Live


----------



## Star Wars

One guy, One girl , two Ak's ? and one revolver ? and an entire police force, Isn't there some police psychologist ? Even he is confused on what to do .... He prolly never expected this to blow out of proportion ...


----------



## Stealth

oo yaar ageeb he bakwaas hey..

Banda Hafizabad ka.. na oraat saath apni hey lol na bachay... kudh Dubai may rahta hey aur hafizabad aya hey kuch arsa pehlay... nashaye hey sutay laga kar kahta hey "Islam ka nefaaz chahye" jab hoosh aya hey kay har taraf sa Police nay gheer rakha hey lol.... pehlay signal toora fir firing ke... aur agay akar pata laga baag nahe sakhta tu kehna shuru kardiya kay may Islam ka nefaaz chahta hoon whata *******! people in our society ... Islam ko istemaal asay kartay hain jesa pata nahe............................. seriously is mulk may jo horaha hey BILKUL THEEK HORAHA HEY.. Jesi koom wesa Hukmaraan (opar wala kahta hey)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

razgriz19 said:


> well, i hope they don't kill him.
> he hasn't hurt anyone as of yet



why we all live out of pakistan think same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Marshmallow said:


> so where has da show gone till nw? no wondr we need no lollywood or action in plays,everything comes live on tv in our country without buyin a ticket or spending any money on it



and they say we dont make good movies look at the live action drama its quite entertaining

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

This Guy is the real *'joker' *


----------



## Hyperion

You have crappy internet...... 100mbps dedicated.... it's flowing like smooth **** on ***** 



hinduguy said:


> its buffering for ages...


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> Daffa karro Pakistan ko.... retirement kay baad meri tarraf phera maar lena.....



and you gonna support him and his family? NICE  can I send mine too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

wasm95 said:


> and they say we dont make good movie look at the live action drama its quite entertaining

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

hinduguy said:


> its buffering for ages...




Try Samaa or Dunya It's Better


----------



## Areesh

This is a joke. Rubbish.


----------



## Imran Khan

Side-Winder said:


> This Guy is the real *'joker' *



so why T F we kill a joker ?


----------



## livingdead

A.Rafay said:


> take this dude
> 
> Geo Tez Live



yeah.. this one is perfect..  thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Talon said:


> plus we still need to know what ticked him into bringing his whole family into such a stupid position?!



i dont think he will want to be their for our police questioning. we dont go hollywood white room with mirror on the wall playing good cop bad cop. we immediately go to third degree and in his case the police might go for a fourth degree due to the humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Imran Khan said:


> why we all live out of pakistan think same



coz we are not blood thirsty nor used to daily violence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Samlee said:


> Try Samaa or Dunya It's Better



he is in india there is no sama or dunya there


----------



## Patriots

Armed man has to be arrested alive ... Ch. Nisar ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Bitches!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Me off now.... can't take more of this crap... 

Tag me if the guy has been bagged cold...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Imran Khan said:


> why we all live out of pakistan think same



may because you get contaminated!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Arrest his wife!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Imran Khan said:


> so why T F we kill a joker ?



you have to become batman -- well,don't kill but i think he deserves a shot in leg or arm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Side-Winder said:


> Bitches!!!



pakistani don.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

wasm95 said:


> he is in india there is no sama or dunya there



I Meant Online Live Streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Side-Winder said:


> Bitches!!!



Shota Donn!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

Sikandar is psycho according to father in law ...........


----------



## Dubious

yaar news are just repeating kuch nay nai mila


----------



## Imran Khan

Talon said:


> coz we are not blood thirsty nor used to daily violence



that what is the damn issue we didn't see dead bodies and blood



Side-Winder said:


> you have to become batman -- well,don't kill but i think he deserves a shot in leg or arm



ok shot him then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Patriots said:


> Sikandar is psycho according to father in law ...........



will someone ask him why didnt they sent him to a psychiatric hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Last Hope said:


> It's a locally produced Triple-two. Seen it in action.



Look at the size sir, you are confusing krinkov, obl's trademark with this one, it is 30bore for sure.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Why the hell does the anchor sound LIKE INDIAN media?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

This guy look mentally disturbed........listen his interview with Dunya news.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

wasm95 said:


> will someone ask him why didnt they sent him to a psychiatric hospital



Ignorance and denial!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

ISB police is a douchebag

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Hyperion said:


> Me off now.... can't take more of this crap...
> 
> Tag me if the guy has been bagged cold...


Aye aye captain


----------



## Slav Defence

@Last Hope @balixd 

Update for you..they have decided to arrest him alive using Taser gun,they are gonna shoot him,and thus he will be unconsious,saanp bhi merjaye ga aur laathi bhi na tootay gi..

Best Regards,
Slav defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

hinduguy said:


> bhai.. can you write in 2 lines what happened till now... cant go through the whole thread...



A Very Toned Down Version Of Air Force 1 or Better The Taking of Pelham 123

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Areesh said:


> ISB police is a douchebag


It is considered better than in other parts of the country!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Slav Defence said:


> @Last Hope @balixd
> 
> Update for you..they have decided to arrest him alive using Taser gun,they are gonna shoot him,and thus he will be unconsious,saanp bhi merjaye ga aur laathi bhi na tootay gi..
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav defence



what about the wife she too have a gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Samlee said:


> I Meant Online Live Streaming



Geo News (s3) | 1tvlive.in


----------



## Star Wars

This thread has brightened my day


----------



## Dubious

I am listening to this 1:

Live Streaming Dunya News TV , Dunya TV Pakistan


----------



## Side-Winder

Slav Defence said:


> @Last Hope @balixd
> 
> Update for you..they have decided to arrest him alive using Taser gun,they are gonna shoot him,and thus he will be unconsious,saanp bhi merjaye ga aur laathi bhi na tootay gi..
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav defence



that's good decision if true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Major Sam said:


> Geo News (s3) | 1tvlive.in



Geo gave me a headache  too much drama in the voice of the anchor...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Slav Defence said:


> @Last Hope @balixd
> 
> Update for you..they have decided to arrest him alive using Taser gun,they are gonna shoot him,and thus he will be unconsious,saanp bhi merjaye ga aur laathi bhi na tootay gi..
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav defence


Tasser plus shoot?


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> @Last Hope @balixd
> 
> Update for you..they have decided to arrest him alive using Taser gun,they are gonna shoot him,and thus he will be unconsious,saanp bhi merjaye ga aur laathi bhi na tootay gi..
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav defence



Do you know what hsppens when someone gets tazered? If the finger is on trigger, the gun can go off as his finger will squeeze.......
Use of stun grenade, but am not sure if it will be effective in open, as its effective in closed rooms....use of rubber bullets is the option

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Star Wars said:


> This thread has brightened my day



Sure!!!!! Anything Which Makes A Laughing Stock Of Pakistan Would Brighten Your Day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Star Wars said:


> This thread has* brightened my day*



can we ban this thing for that very comment!  He feeds on other's problems!


----------



## Imran Khan

police usy thaka rahi hai


----------



## Marshmallow

Talon said:


> Geo gave me a headache  too much drama in the voice of the anchor...



i hate Geo

3rd class channel!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot


----------



## Star Wars

Talon said:


> can we ban this thing for that very comment!  He feeds on other's problems!



Arre yaar , thum log aise mazak kar rahe ho it was a j/k no offense meant


----------



## Huda

Imran Khan said:


> no i can arrest him only if you guys want to shot him i am out



   we are talking about the Imran Khan (PTI)


----------



## Samlee

Marshmallow said:


> i hate Geo
> 
> 3rd class channel!



Me Too It's Become One Big Liability.Experts At Making A Decent Man Patient of Depression

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Samlee said:


> Sure!!!!! Anything Which Makes A Laughing Stock Of Pakistan Would Brighten Your Day



I think police has been acted with restraint.. and not like a di*k.. I would say it shows police in good light...


----------



## PäkPõwér

Why don't snipe this jackass? Taser is quite dangerous in such a scenario as it induces convulsions which can be counter-productive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> i hate Geo
> 
> 3rd class channel!



the voice of the anchor gave me a headache he sounded like he found some bollywood mirch masala and sounded just like INDIAN BREAKING NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Do you know what hsppens when someone gets tazered? If the finger is on trigger, the gun can go off as his finger will squeeze.......
> Use of stun grenade, but am not sure if it will be effective in open, as its effective in closed rooms....use of rubber bullets is the option



I think that shooters are well aware of such cases,if they have decided to shoot him with that gun,they must have enough expertise to do so,one shot and the end of this drama baazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Samlee

Star Wars said:


> Arre yaar , thum log aise mazak kar rahe ho it was a j/k no offense meant



OK None Taken All Is Well


----------



## Last Hope

balixd said:


> Look at the size sir, you are confusing krinkov, obl's trademark with this one, it is 30bore for sure.....



First weapon is Triple-two, I'm 90% sure about that.





Second is a MP-5 variant, I've used just the same but with folding butt.


----------



## Alpha1

Star Wars said:


> This thread has brightened my day


this phyco has many sympathisers on this thread. They are a bigger entertainment!


----------



## Slav Defence

wasm95 said:


> what about the wife she too have a gun



They must have analysed all possible assumptions already,let them give a shot.


----------



## Major Sam

Talon said:


> Geo gave me a headache  too much drama in the voice of the anchor...



Problem is every stream is blocked in my university by using proxies i can only able to use this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Star Wars said:


> Arre yaar , thum log aise mazak kar rahe ho it was a j/k no offense meant



Well next time some Indians die on LOC I will say it makes my day THOUGH I DONT VISIT SUCH THREADs but I will mention you and say that!


----------



## Samlee

hinduguy said:


> I think police has been acted with restraint.. and not like a di*k.. I would say it shows police in good light...



In Spite Of The Fact That The Media Is Using A Highly Provocative Tone


----------



## Patriots




----------



## Marshmallow

Patriots said:


>



patriot forget dis pic,tell us where is our interior minister?





 @balixd @Leader @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Major Sam said:


> Problem is every stream is blocked in my university by using proxies i can only able to use this one.



Well South East Asian Media is always filtered


----------



## Imran Khan

Mirzay said:


> we are talking about the Imran Khan (PTI)



i am his voice here don't you see i made imran khan ID long before ?


----------



## rohailmalhi

There is something fishy about all this situation . I dont know but this was all done to divert the attention from something else which is way bigger than this topi drama. 

They could have easy killed him especially when ISB Police is on high alert.


----------



## PäkPõwér

Imran Khan said:


>



He looks like a psycho alright. :-D Probably had too much to drink the other night.


----------



## Huda

Imran Khan said:


>



Ye terrorist nhi lekin mazloom husband lag rahe hain what do you think @Hyperion @Zakii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Talon said:


> Well next time some Indians die on LOC I will say it makes my day THOUGH I DONT VISIT SUCH THREADs but I will mention you and say that!



NO need to tell, there are plenty of Pakistanis enjoying the deaths of Indians in past 3-4 days..... even using words like "Fantastic"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Marshmallow said:


> patriot forget dis pic,tell us where is our interior minister?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @balixd @Leader @Jazzbot


 @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Samlee said:


> In Spite Of The Fact That The Media Is Using A Highly Provocative Tone



Yeah.. media ka to yahi kaam hai.... 'c**d do' .. unko kya pata kya nazuk surat e haal hai.


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> I think that shooters are well aware of such cases,if they have decided to shoot him with that gun,they must have enough expertise to do so,one shot and the end of this drama baazi.



If they were well aware they would not have waited for 3 hours.....1 hour is enough to form a conclusion.
If the idea is to shoot with tazer and fire a bullet than, as i said when he gets tazered, his finger will squeeze a nd that will trigger the gun......also with tazer, they will have to get close, tazer has 15m ranger....,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

Marshmallow said:


> patriot forget dis pic,tell us where is our interior minister?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @balixd @Leader @Jazzbot



He is in contact with security agencies  according to news ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

From FB. 



> Bhaii plz dont consume that much Red bull. Pishii aa gayii to live telecast hogi *Pukes*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Patriots said:


>



bachay meray hain agar mujh say juda hon gay tou khtray mein jain gay?! Dude who is threatening him?!


----------



## Hyperion

Kion, tumharay khayyal mein mazloom husbands (yani kay mein) aisa lagta hoon? 



Mirzay said:


> Ye terrorist nhi lekin mazloom husband lag rahe hain what do you think @Hyperion @Zakii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Star Wars said:


> NO need to tell, there are plenty of Pakistanis enjoying the deaths of Indians in past 3-4 days..... even using words like "Fantastic"



if you did not like it why are you doing same?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

he was living in a hotel near this place.


----------



## Dubious

Star Wars said:


> NO need to tell, there are plenty of Pakistanis enjoying the deaths of Indians in past 3-4 days..... even using words like "Fantastic"



Lovely go equate yourself to them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Imran Khan said:


> i am his voice here don't you see i made imran khan ID long before ?



Look who's here @Aeronaut @Leader @Adios Amigo @Jazzbot


----------



## Patriots

Talon said:


> bachay meray hain agar mujh say juda hon gay tou khtray mein jain gay?! Dude who is threatening him?!



Bakwas kar raha hai ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Talon said:


> Well South East Asian Media is always filtered



on internet nothing is blocked if you use direct internet but in my Univeristy its blocked because of bandwidth usage. i have prepaid internet on which i can see any channel. but its way costly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Hyperion said:


> Kion, tumharay khayyal mein mazloom husbands (yani kay mein) aisa lagta hoon?



Ap muzloom nhi lagte even kabhi kabhi tou hausbad bhi nhi lagte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Patriots said:


>



bachy bhut hi masoom hai wo nhi janty kya ho raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Leader said:


> what if he start doing gangnam style?



I Will Come To D Chowk and Start Doing Gentleman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Last Hope said:


> First weapon is Triple-two, I'm 90% sure about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is a MP-5 variant, I've used just the same but with folding butt.



I am aware of that sir, but look at the magzine size of both guns, 5.45x39 will never fit in that mag,


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Mirzay said:


> Ye terrorist nhi lekin mazloom husband lag rahe hain what do you think @Hyperion @Zakii



looks like u too are a mazloom husband like him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Imran Khan said:


>



I cannot be the only one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shiji

Media saying that he is a drinker and so is his wife!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grindel

sikandar bhai ne maghrib aur isha ki namaz nhn parhi bhabhi ko poori dunya k saamne khawar karaya and he wants islamic system in country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

Side-Winder said:


>



My Question Exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Kuch aap kee nawazish hai, aur kuch aap kee saazish hai..... abb humm kia bolian...... 



Mirzay said:


> Ap muzloom nhi lagte even kabhi kabhi tou hausbad bhi nhi lagte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

He looks a bit like some minister of Pakistan. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

@hinduguy I would have killed him with an airgun if I was in Isloo


----------



## Star Wars

hinduguy said:


> if you did not like it why are you doing same?



Holy crap...RELAX... it was a light joke... do i have to repeat it 3 times ? Did i ever say am enjoying someone's deaths ?
Take a comment and blow it out of proportion...


----------



## Samlee

Last Hope said:


> I cannot be the only one..



Kya Yaad Karadia Qasam Se Malik Sahib Bohat Yaad Ate Hain He Would Have Made It Really Entertaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Can't remember the name though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Last Hope said:


> I cannot be the only one..



i was thinkin from many hours dat he resembls with someone in our Politicians n there u are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Guy is again live on dunya news.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

ISB police is a joke. Once this drama ends there should be action against the police. Aik pagal aadmi nahi sambhal raha in sai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Alpha1 said:


> @hinduguy I would have killed him with an airgun if I was in Isloo



 ja bachay so ja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

wasm95 said:


> looks like u too are a mazloom husband like him


 @Mirzay is a girl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

No it's not... the mag is too narrow for a triple-two... second one can be ANYTHING in small caliber....




Last Hope said:


> First weapon is Triple-two, I'm 90% sure about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is a MP-5 variant, I've used just the same but with folding butt.


----------



## Alpha1

Ayush said:


> He looks a bit like some minister of Pakistan. .


water car engineer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbo charged

edit...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> If they were well aware they would not have waited for 3 hours.....1 hour is enough to form a conclusion.
> If the idea is to shoot with tazer and fire a bullet than, as i said when he gets tazered, his finger will squeeze a nd that will trigger the gun......also with tazer, they will have to get close, tazer has 15m ranger....,,



Well the authorities were quite lenient what I think for the whole time,they have given him a lot of time,and carried argument with him three times,I feel that they should have wrap up the situation earlier,seeing your analysis,I think that they will try to come closest to him,as much as possible,because they are talking of this,and if succeed then he will be shot,but if not then they may assassinate him.
What authorities fear that if they shoot him today then today ten more groups will stand,our media as usual will blame government for his assassination,another thing,now this man is demanding safe passage.

Best Regards
Slav Defence


----------



## forcetrip

The police is not to his standard .. Thats comforting.


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> Guy is again live on dunya news.....



his answer is obvious he is not very focused...he has some some agenda in mind and it is fixed on it!


----------



## Windjammer

Why is this being played to the media, authorities could easily knock him out with some rubber bullets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Hyperion said:


> Kuch aap kee nawazish hai, aur kuch aap kee s*aazish *hai..... abb humm kia bolian......




Galat fehmi hai apki may indian nhi ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

The kid is speaking to anchor person on dunya news.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Our media is so fuckin amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

Sikander is again on live @ Dunya news.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> No it's not... the mag is too narrow for a triple-two... second one can be ANYTHING in small caliber....



M4 looks like. 22lr.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> The kid is speaking to anchor person on dunya news.....



This anchor is an asshole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

wasm95 said:


> looks like u too are a mazloom husband like him



you must be kidding man  would be zalim biwi


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> Our media is so fuckin amazing!



Every idiot has become expert on the media.....seriously i couldnt stop laughing......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

maza a gya he is hero muqadar ka sqindar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

HRK said:


> Sikander is again on live @ Dunya news.....



yea heard his daughter farwah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Talon said:


> his answer is obvious he is not very focused...he has some some agenda in mind and it is fixed on it!



He spoke about condition of the country, which every pakistani shares.......he is frustrated...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Pakistani media is even a bigger joke than ISB police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> *Best Channel At the Moment:* PTV News___
> 
> Qoamii Salaamtii Policy kya honi chahiye???



Yeah I Saw It Too Good One


----------



## Imran Khan

bring on indian police

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> He spoke about condition of the country, which every pakistani shares.......he is frustrated...



very much....he talks about ALLAH in 1 breath then in same breath says he provides for his kids? As though he is GOD?


----------



## Grindel

forcetrip said:


> The police is not to his standard .. Thats comforting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Kill him already!


----------



## Side-Winder

TROLL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Sam

why don't we use bullets with some drug inside. or some diversion tactics and catch him from behind ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

the wife def isnt worried....she was like telling her kids what to say and what not...kids didnt even know what was being asked..



Major Sam said:


> why don't we use bullets with some drug inside. or some diversion tactics and catch him from behind ?



pata nai police ki aqal konsay knee mein giri wi hai


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> Well the authorities were quite lenient what I think for the whole time,they have given him a lot of time,and carried argument with him three times,I feel that they should have wrap up the situation earlier,seeing your analysis,I think that they will try to come closest to him,as much as possible,because they are talking of this,and if succeed then he will be shot,but if not then they may assassinate him.
> What authorities fear that if they shoot him today then today ten more groups will stand,our media as usual will blame government for his assassination,another thing,now this man is demanding safe passage.
> 
> Best Regards
> Slav Defence



Lets see how they do it, they have the experts, more experienced than me, but if i was there, i would use that tree line at the back, the bushes(i can see preety dense bush at the back), use that......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Sam

Areesh said:


> Pakistani media is even a bigger joke than ISB police.



agreed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Alpha1 said:


> @hinduguy I would have killed him with an airgun if I was in Isloo



what will happen to the kids then.. you will have to marry his wife ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

^^^^^^^^
@ Alpha1 sadist


----------



## Jango

Geo saying, "aik banday nay islamabad ko yarghamal banaya hua hai aur police ko pakra hua hao"...

Somebody tell our bastardz media the meaning of negotiations. How the fuk has he made islamabad hostage? Police has got it all under control and the guy is in a cordon...

Our media is no negotiator that they are talking with him...then why is that fat arse Nabeel Gabol there? Police then dragged his sorry arse away.

Fckin amazing media. Absar Alam has got my respect for what he said today on ARY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*Oh god Parday laga kar operation horaha hey HAHAHHAHAH yaar may kidar jaoon... This man seriously SLAPPED PML-N FACE!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Why not snipe the gun of his hand since he's wandering around ?


----------



## Jango

Areesh said:


> Pakistani media is even a bigger joke than ISB police.



How is the police a joke?


----------



## Imran Khan

wo usy thaka rahy hain . were are internal news dudes and snipers ? if he drink wine 4-5 hours and he will be ok


----------



## Huda

hinduguy said:


> what will happen to the kids then.. you will have to marry his wife ...



After that she'll attempt suicide.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

hinduguy said:


> what will happen to the kids then.. you will have to marry his wife ...


He is bastard! He put his kids in danger!


----------



## Amaa'n

Talon said:


> the wife def isnt worried....she was like telling her kids what to say and what not...kids didnt even know what was being asked..
> 
> 
> 
> pata nai police ki aqal konsay knee mein giri wi hai



Yup, but if you noticed, there was no fear in kid's voice and so did the wife....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Imran Khan said:


> bring on indian police


Delhi police would have shot the man ... punjab police would have shot both husband and wife...


----------



## Areesh

I think Redbull can use this whole incident as an ad for their drink.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Talon said:


> the wife def isnt worried....she was like telling her kids what to say and what not...kids didnt even know what was being asked..
> 
> 
> 
> pata nai police ki aqal konsay knee mein giri wi hai



well if they wanted to shoot him. they should have done it at start. now what ever loss is happened. better try to catch him alive.

Our crappy media telling alive his background history..... 

it reminds me about movie of amir khan Peepli live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Side-Winder said:


> TROLL



poor wife man she is in mess because her family marry her a mad


----------



## Samlee

Talon said:


> *the wife def isnt worried*....she was like telling her kids what to say and what not...kids didnt even know what was being asked..
> 
> 
> 
> pata nai police ki aqal konsay knee mein giri wi hai




She May Be Having Plans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

nuclearpak said:


> How is the police a joke?



For dragging all this drama this long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

hinduguy said:


> Delhi police would have shot the man ... punjab police would have shot both husband and wife...



barey zalimm hain


----------



## Major Sam

Areesh said:


> I think Redbull can use this whole incident as an ad for their drink.



yea with tag line

"Mot k mun me jadu jagae"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> Geo saying, "aik banday nay islamabad ko yarghamal banaya hua hai aur police ko pakra hua hao"...
> 
> Somebody tell our bastardz media the meaning of negotiations. How the fuk has he made islamabad hostage? Police has got it all under control and the guy is in a cordon...
> 
> Our media is no negotiator that they are talking with him...then why is that fat arse Nabeel Gabol there? Police then dragged his sorry arse away.
> 
> Fckin amazing media. Absar Alam has got my respect for what he said today on ARY.



The morons are calling it scene out of a movie, and a typical movie lasts for 3 hours and even that is over now....someone tell them that not even in movie they shoot the HT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

hinduguy said:


> Delhi police would have shot the man ... punjab police would have shot both husband and wife...



and i don't like this CHt ya pa


----------



## Areesh

Major Sam said:


> yea with tag line
> 
> "Mot k mun me jadu jagae"



Ya poorai mulk ko pagal banai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

wasm95 said:


> barey zalimm hain



bihar police would have stolen the car when he got distracted..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

On Mr Bean (Ch Nisar Demands) kanaat laga kar Operation horaha hey.. may jooti la leni way agar kise nay ye bakwaas ki kay kanaat laganay say goli Tent say bahir nahe ayege  hhahahhaha


----------



## Amaa'n

Tents have been put up, and Media cameras have been moved away....i say good one, they should have done long ago


----------



## Huda

balixd said:


> Yup, but if you noticed, there was no fear in kid's voice and so did the wife....



I think there is another story behind this drama...


----------



## Areesh

hinduguy said:


> Delhi police would have shot the man ... punjab police would have shot both husband and wife...



Karachi police would have taken 100RS from him and left the scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> He spoke about condition of the country, which every pakistani shares.......he is frustrated...



Spot on,dear brother,Spot on meray bhai..
That is why authorities don't want to assassinate him,that is why they are showing leniency,if he was assassinated then sympathy for him will be produced,and rest mindsets like him will come on road,he will become a hero,just like in case of Egypt,remember a man burned himself alive?and what happened then?
Remember what happened in case of Lal Masjid,damn they were criminals,yet still you will find mindsets today who have sympathy for them,this is what authorities want to avoid.
But if he was arrested alive,then he will loose a chance to become hero and gain sympathy.He will be discussed for few days and then forgotten forever.
Latest Update,Government has decided to launch an operation to arrest him alive. @Last Hope @Spring Onion if you have updates that how he will be arrested,then it will be alot appreciated.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Samlee said:


> She May Be Having Plans


 with the SP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

balixd said:


> *Tents have been put up*, and Media cameras have been moved away....i say good one, they should have done long ago



shadi hai kya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

@balixd, OBL signature was actually an AKMS with the head rounded, which looks deceptively similar to AKS74U........


----------



## Amaa'n

Stealth said:


> On Mr Bean (Ch Nisar Demands) kanaat laga kar Operation horaha hey.. may jooti la leni way agar kise nay ye bakwaas ki kay kanaat laganay say goli Tent say bahir nahe ayege  hhahahhaha



This is to keep cameras and media away......not to stop bullets.....you do not want world to see how they nabbed him. ?......also there were some senior Intel officers on site behind dark screens, they wanted to come out


----------



## Samlee

You Know Guys This Is Getting Pretty Boring,I Hungry So Mr Cod Or Habibi?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Star Wars said:


> Why not snipe the gun of his hand since he's wandering around ?



Because they can't due to media.

They were gonna shoot early one, the snipers got in position but then the guy caught hold of it and told the negotiator to get them away.

Then cameras came, and you can't kill on camera. Then Ch Nisar comes and says that the gjy should be caught alive.

I saw around 4 Rangers snipers in full kit with Dragunovs...now something is going on.

When the police kills, people start bitching that why weren't talks done and the police guy gets on death row, and then when they talk, vice versa.

The two failures of the police today were:

1- Letting media and spectators get this close. I'll talk about media later.

2- Not blocking the SIM straightaway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Why is the Media being allowed to talk to the man ?

Your media ill turn this into a tragedy of EPIC proportions if he dies ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Areesh said:


> Karachi police would have taken 100RS from him and left the scene.



or better should have knocked him out and took his car and money guns too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

nuclearpak said:


> Geo saying, "aik banday nay islamabad ko yarghamal banaya hua hai aur police ko pakra hua hao"...
> 
> Somebody tell our bastardz media the meaning of negotiations. How the fuk has he made islamabad hostage? Police has got it all under control and the guy is in a cordon...
> 
> Our media is no negotiator that they are talking with him...then why is that fat arse Nabeel Gabol there? Police then dragged his sorry arse away.
> 
> Fckin amazing media. Absar Alam has got my respect for what he said today on ARY.



when our media is so dumb that they call his weapons as latest and advanced then anything can be expected from them,they have got a good chance to increase their show rating dramay baazi,to make money so why the hell they will miss it?

Best Regards
Slav Defence


----------



## A.Rafay

Side-Winder said:


> TROLL



That police guy looking at them!! ahhh he is like WTF!


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> @balixd, OBL signature was actually an AKMS with the head rounded, which looks deceptively similar to AKS74U........



Really?? I didnot look at it this way....i thought it was kalakova/krinkov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

looks like the police is exhausting him


----------



## Side-Winder

A.Rafay said:


> That police guy looking at them!! ahhh he is like WTF!



exactly 
police got trolled today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

I hate JEW tv seriously they are bukllshiting abotu police why they didnt kill or bla bla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Police is fighting Media persons and cameramen!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Finally media getting beaten up. Shaba police, kick their *****.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Alpha1 said:


> looks like the police is exhausting him



If the guy is drinking redbull, we are here for the whole night party..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

It's OK... unless you have to live with them 24/7 you wouldn't know! 



balixd said:


> Really?? I didnot look at it this way....i thought it was kalakova/krinkov


----------



## Amaa'n

The moron cameramen are fighting with police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Samlee said:


> You Know Guys This Is Getting Pretty Boring,I Hungry So Mr Cod Or Habibi?????



No Really Any Where Italian Pizza, Dunkin Donuts, Lasania, Subway, Red Onion, Dominos Pizza Anything Will Do


----------



## Jango

Areesh said:


> For dragging all this drama this long.



There's a thing called negotiation...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

nuclearpak said:


> There's a thing called negotiation...



Negotiation with a pagal? Or an armed pagal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

hinduguy said:


> If the guy is drinking redbull, we are here for the whole night party..



*Aww Mann!!!!!!! I Got Office Tommorow*


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

There is no judo karate man in our police and army??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

hinduguy said:


> If the guy is drinking redbull, we are here for the whole night party..



Redbull guys would be happy. Best promotion for there product.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> Finally media getting beaten up. Shaba police, kick their *****.



Its the stupid anchors who come on TV with their Bullshyt! cameramen are just doing their job

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

Ye banda dramay baz hay puri qom ki tarah. media ko bhi achi news mill gaii hay ab sara dan aik banday nay nuclear bomb walay mulk ko hostage bana kar rakha hoa hay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Look at the mothereffing media guys.....morons....leave the guy shoot the cameramen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alpha1

skindar's son is in dubai police


----------



## Dance

If the gut is willing to stand there for 20 years will the police also stand there for 20 years?

Shoot him (they can do just to disarm him) and get it over with, what a ridiculous situation.


----------



## A.Rafay

The pagal hasnt slept for 5 days!!


----------



## Marshmallow

media guys gettin beaten up...im so happy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

I heard Sialkot ki teraaf there is some prob....why is media concentrating and giving him attention...Just keep people away from him and thats it....Let him do whatever he wants if the POLICE IN INCAPABLE


----------



## Jango

I myself saw a policeman and ranger guy telling the ARY reporter to move away, but he didn't budge, finally the forklift came and pushed him away.

Yeh to haal hai inka...BC.

Dafa ho yahan say, tamasha laga hua hai kia?

Idiots, jahil, d!ckheads...


----------



## Patriots

Side-Winder said:


> TROLL





A.Rafay said:


> That police guy looking at them!! ahhh he is like WTF!



SSP could have overcome on him at that time ... Lanat hai iss SSP par ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

*And OUR Worst and Pathetic media.
They are evil and Badmash!!*


----------



## Amaa'n

Talon said:


> I heard Sialkot ki teraaf there is some prob....why is media concentrating and giving him attention...Just keep people away from him and thats it....Let him do whatever he wants if the POLICE IN INCAPABLE



Becuase they want news, something to make news out of, they deliberatly got into fight with police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

nuclearpak said:


> There's a thing called negotiation...


So when is the sharia law being implemented?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Shadi in tent ..... Qaum is waiting for valima ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Areesh said:


> Negotiation with a pagal? Or an armed pagal?



Ab media kay samnay maro gay do bachon ko?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

*Nearly An Hour Ago Mohamad Malik on Dunya Tv Had Said It Has Been Decided To Take Him Out With Snipers.Where The ******* Hell Are They????*


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Look at the mothereffing media guys.....morons....*leave the guy shoot the cameramen*




calm down,he will get chammat from police and security expertise...best regards..


----------



## Marshmallow

Mirzay said:


> Shadi in tent ..... Qaum is waiting for valima ceremony



haha.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Alpha1 said:


> So when is the sharia law being implemented?



Negotiations doesn't mean accepting demands, it means to calm the assailant and assure safe passage of the kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grindel

A.Rafay said:


> The pagal hasnt slept for 5 days!!



Then i can understand his situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Media BCs ko news chahia or kuch nai


----------



## Side-Winder

So what lesson do we get from this show?

*Never underestimate the power of a common man*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=657899927573166


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Star Wars said:


> Why is the Media being allowed to talk to the man ?
> 
> Your media ill turn this into a tragedy of EPIC proportions if he dies ...



Our media is worst!! They only need hot coverage and sponsors!!


----------



## Samlee

*This Is Going To Take All Night.I Have To Get To Work Tomorrow,Couldn't This Man Reschedule This Episode Of Ten Idiots and A Lunatic For Friday Evening*


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

nuclearpak said:


> Geo saying, "aik banday nay islamabad ko yarghamal banaya hua hai aur police ko pakra hua hao"...
> 
> Somebody tell our bastardz media the meaning of negotiations. How the fuk has he made islamabad hostage? Police has got it all under control and the guy is in a cordon...
> 
> Our media is no negotiator that they are talking with him...then why is that fat arse Nabeel Gabol there? Police then dragged his sorry arse away.
> 
> Fckin amazing media. Absar Alam has got my respect for what he said today on ARY.



And media also had a row with police officers while the security forces where clearing the area. Stupid media really!! Think they are the boss of everyone!!


----------



## Alpha1

Mirzay said:


> Shadi in tent ..... Qaum is waiting for valima ceremony


mirzay is cooking :p


----------



## Jango

What the fck, does the Dunya TV anchor think he is an expert negotiator? Fckin cvnt.

The police should block his SIM or deploy a jammer.

I am so worked up right now, so before I abuse too much and get stripped of the moderator role, I'll take a little break.

Cheers folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Side-Winder said:


> So what lesson do we get from this show?
> 
> *Never underestimate the power of a common man*


Never underestimate the power of phycos


----------



## Jaanbaz

I am just worried about the kids. Just shoot him in the chest to disarm him but don't kill him.


----------



## sur

nuclearpak said:


> Ab media kay samnay *maro gay do bachon ko*?



*Who's talking of killing children... !!!* All of you who are against killing this guys keep bringing children in. No one ever said or even implied killing children... GOD!!!! who decides Moderatorship on this forum...!!

If you think that police is pathetic enough that they cannot kill Sikandarr while keeping children safe the you answer ur own question below:



nuclearpak said:


> *How is the police a joke?*



-
-
-



nuclearpak said:


> Not folks like you.
> 
> Nowhere did I say don't kill this person, kill him. But you have hundred people in the area, when somebody shoots him and something awry happens and *the guy just squeezes the trigger for 5 seconds,* then you won't be responsible if 10 other people get killed.



You in couple of previous posts talked about *witnessing snipers*. So are they gonna be that pathetic in doing their job. If they could be then you answer your own question, once again. *Police IS a joke*. Like just watch video of army training some elite police force guys. Look at their aiming abilities. Literally pathetic. Hitting all over 1 meter-by-1 meter target. & they were elite police being trained by Army... WOW...

Unbelievable. Like "Talon" was also making similar posts. *These things happen in movies.* After getting shot 10 times, hero still manages to shoot 50 guys before taking his last breath.

*In real life one bullet shot cripples you. Pain is excruciating* & you go into almost a paralysis unable to move anything at will or pull trigger shooting 10 ppl... Even suicide bombers have been unable to pull string once they were shot... They couldn't even explode their jackets...



*Getting him alive would definitely be better than killing him, BUT* one shouldn't let this linger on like this... Sikandar can snap anytime & hurt ppl/police around or even his own children/wife...




nuclearpak said:


> Who is this asshole on ARY?
> 
> BC tu agar itna expert hai to udhar ja kar mar aur khud khara ho...
> 
> Sahafti zimmedari my arse. When somebody tries to pull back a cameraman, they start fighting and raising slogans as witnessed now, and they then start blaming the policeman.
> 
> And Nabeel Gabol, tu khud hi kar lay na action motay kuttay.
> 
> The analogies and shitty comparisons on media are amazing.



*Role of media is very poor. I agree. But* one thing they are pointing out is correct that handling by police is highly un-professional.

*Shaukat Javed (ex-IG Punjab)* is on Dunya TV as I type & he's saying EXACTly what I said.>> He is saying "They should have shot him sooner ... If they cannot kill him sparing children then what kind of experts they are ..."


----------



## Patriots




----------



## livingdead

Side-Winder said:


> So what lesson do we get from this show?
> 
> *Never underestimate the power of a common man*



more like armed common man...


----------



## Side-Winder

Patriots said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=657899927573166



look at him @0:28


----------



## Jaanbaz

nuclearpak said:


> What the fck, does the Dunya TV anchor think he is an expert negotiator? Fckin cvnt.
> 
> The police should block his SIM or deploy a jammer.
> 
> I am so worked up right now, so before I abuse too much and get stripped of the moderator role, I'll take a little break.
> 
> Cheers folks.



Our media is a mafia itself.


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> calm down,he will get chammat from police and security expertise...best regards..



Because i understand the sh!t this media is spreading....they are calling local weapon jadeed tareen asla, 
Guy enters Red zone with weapon......oh bhai that area is not red zone,
He is carrying a weapon......there is no ban on carrying weapon in islamabad, i carry pistol-licensed and go to islamabad, there is no ban, my uncle drives around with ak47 in his LC,.....so there is nothing wrong there......BUT media is portraying as if terrorists have raided PM house or nuke site with RPGs......for god sake stop make us a joke infront of the world.....


----------



## Dance

His wife may be a threat too.

I heard that she said her kids would be "Mujhaids"


----------



## Slav Defence

I miss Mr.Musharraf very badly,if he were there today,he would have sorted out and wrapped up the case within an hour and two,banned media and file close.
Our current regime is taking so much time to only deal with one man,I wonder what will they do if they face scene that of LAL Masjid?

Best Regards,
Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

*Kanwal's Dad saying the couple was returning from muree*


----------



## Hashshāshīn

What a load of crap.

Get the commandos to snipe this poor bastard in his head and put him out of his misery.


----------



## Samlee

hinduguy said:


> more like armed common man...



*Aur Janab Aaaj Kal India Me Kya Ho Raha Hai???????*


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> What the fck, does the Dunya TV anchor think he is an expert negotiator? Fckin cvnt.
> 
> The police should block his SIM or deploy a jammer.
> 
> I am so worked up right now, so before I abuse too much and get stripped of the moderator role, I'll take a little break.
> 
> Cheers folks.



So am i, police needs to cut his line, he is a moron, a paid stooge.....the only reason ammlistening to him, they have a good video coverage.....


----------



## Major Sam

last negotiation....... ambulance and police APCs arrived. some ministers , AC, DSP and i think climax is coming.


----------



## Patriots

Side-Winder said:


> look at him @0:28



He is son of patwari


----------



## A.Rafay

LOL his wife is also involved and telling other relatives to not get involved and wants to live in SSPs house.


----------



## Jango

sur said:


> *Who's talking of killing children... !!!* All of you who are against killing this guys keep bringing children in. No one ever said or even implied killing children... GOD!!!! who decides Moderatorship on this forum...!!



Not folks like you. 

Nowhere did I say don't kill this person, kill him. But you have hundred people in the area, when somebody shoots him and something awry happens and the guy just squeezes the trigger for 5 seconds, then you won't be responsible if 10 other people get killed.


----------



## livingdead

Jaanbaz said:


> I am just worried about the kids. Just shoot him in the chest to disarm him but don't kill him.


My Idea is use a water canon... the guy will fall flat within a minute.. aur bandook main pani ghus jaega..


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> @RescueRanger, if am correct ATS has one of those non lethal water cannons shot from gun.....right? Cant we use those and shoot at his hands?



Sir I can't talk about live operation. I will pm you later, at the momen te only thing is preventing suicide by cop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

ary is playing


*"Dooron Dooron ankhian maray na munda patwari da"*

aethay ankhan d jagan golian zrur maray ga


----------



## Alpha1

*Kanwal saying that none of sikandar's brothers involved!*


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Sir I can't talk about live operation. I will pm you later, at the momen te only thing is preventing suicide by cop.


Thanks allot....i will surely wait for it, and if you could share your email id too.......


----------



## Dubious

Man we dont even have NEGOTIATORS!! I mean that police officer who talked to the wifey said he will bring them to some safe ground to talk to them some hrs ago....that police guy never came back...what a joke?! What is this man?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

*Kanwal saying that none of sikandar's brothers involved!*


----------



## Major Sam

hinduguy said:


> My Idea is use a water canon... the guy will fall flat within a minute.. aur bandook main pani ghus jaega..



agr bandook water proof hui to?


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Talon said:


> Man we dont even have NEGOTIATORS!! I mean that police officer who talked to the wifey said he will bring them to some safe ground to talk to them some hrs ago....that police guy never came back...what a joke?! What is this man?!


Don't need negotiators. Just need a gun to blow his brains out.


----------



## Side-Winder

police may be waiting for him to sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Dance said:


> His wife may be a threat too.
> 
> I heard that she said her kids would be "Mujhaids"



The police just need to stand close. And when they get the armed man down, some officers must just rush and get the weapons he has so his wife does'nt leaps for them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=657913950905097


----------



## A.Rafay

Night vision operation will be carried by commandos!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Because i understand the sh!t this media is spreading....they are calling local weapon jadeed tareen asla,
> Guy enters Red zone with weapon......oh bhai that area is not red zone,
> He is carrying a weapon......there is no ban on carrying weapon in islamabad, i carry pistol-licensed and go to islamabad, there is no ban, my uncle drives around with ak47 in his LC,.....so there is nothing wrong there......BUT media is portraying as if terrorists have raided PM house or nuke site with RPGs......for god sake stop make us a joke infront of the world.....



As I have commented nuclearpak,why media do that?when they are getting chance to increase their viewership,making money and increase their business?,infact,they will try to spice up the situation as much as they can,so that they can do millions of dollar business...and remember,if he is assassinated,then they will be first to sympathize him like Lal-Masjid case,and even if he is caught alive,then they will keep on discussing him and tried to enhance consequences three times,to make money,they will not care of reputation and image of Pakistan in the sight of world
Best Regards,
Slav Defence


----------



## Samlee

Ye Mujhe Freemasons Ki Gehri Alami Saazish Lagti Hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

I think the police is waiting for midnight to launch a commando operation to capture him alive.


----------



## Devil Soul

all this is happening like 5 min drive of my bro official residence & he works for sensitive security establishment,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

police ne qanatien lga dien abhi nikkah perha jaega.


----------



## Dubious

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4644418 said:


> Don't need negotiators. Just need a gun to blow his brains out.



Dude would you like your kids to see your brains been blown out for some mistaken info you got? The guy hasnt imposed any immediate threat....He has ONLY shot in air...you cant blow someone's brain's out for that coz it isnt even illegal


----------



## Slav Defence

RescueRanger said:


> Sir I can't talk about live operation. I will pm you later, at the momen te only thing is preventing suicide by cop.



please fwd me too if you don't mind...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Side-Winder said:


> police may be waiting for him to sleep



they could use the ancient blow dart method and PUT HIM TO SLEEP along with the wife...she sounds hysterical

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4644430 said:


> I think the police is waiting for midnight to launch a commando operation to capture him alive.



BREAKING NEWS POLICE HAVE DECIDED OPERATION NIGHT VISION WITH COMMANDOES


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

hinduguy said:


> My Idea is use a water canon... the guy will fall flat within a minute.. aur bandook main pani ghus jaega..



haan and while falling flat, pulls the trigger at nearby people... Not a good idea..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4644430 said:


> I think the police is waiting for midnight to launch a commando operation to capture him alive.



Not bad idea.. @balixd what do you think?


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> please fwd me too if you don't mind...



If he tells you, i will have to kill you...... that is classified

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

geo tez started some sh*tty serial...


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Samlee said:


> BREAKING NEWS POLICE HAVE DECIDED OPERATION NIGHT VISION WITH COMMANDOES



They have decided it for hours.... They just don't look sure about anything. Or may be media isnt letting them to conclude anything..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

hinduguy said:


> geo tez started some sh*tty serial...



Dunya News TV High Definition Streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Lo ji new news.


*"The armed men is related to banned org "*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> They have decided it for hours.... They just don't look sure about anything. Or may be media isnt letting them to conclude anything..




_*Bhai Isi Liye Keh Raha Hun Ye Drama Saari Raat Chale Ga Mr Cod Chalte Hain Kya Khyal Hai*_


----------



## Areesh

nuclearpak said:


> Ab media kay samnay maro gay do bachon ko?



To pagal ko to maar do. Bachon ko kaun marna chahta hai.


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> Not bad idea.. @balixd what do you think?



Yep, commandos are getting ready, the idea is to kill electricity /street lights, and use night vision goggles......i believe stun grenade and smoke grenade will be used

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> If he tells you, i will have to kill you...... that is classified



What do you mean?I can keep secrets don't worry..won't tell anyone..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Major Sam said:


> Lo ji new news.
> 
> 
> *"The armed men is related to banned org "*



Isi liye kehty hain.. Jitny munh utni batein...


----------



## A.Rafay

Patriots said:


> SSP could have overcome on him at that time ... Lanat hai iss SSP par ........



He was being careful maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> They have decided it for hours.... They just don't look sure about anything. Or may be media isnt letting them to conclude anything..



Or maybe no one is informing the media...which is good they seem to be good at twisting words and adding their own mirch masala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Nah... they are waiting for him to go pee-pee....... 



Side-Winder said:


> police may be waiting for him to sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

balixd said:


> Yep, commandos are getting ready, the idea is to kill electricity /street lights, and use night vision goggles......i believe stun grenade and smoke grenade will be used



Why Not Just Wait For Load Shedding to Happen


----------



## Dubious

Major Sam said:


> Lo ji new news.
> 
> 
> *"The armed men is related to banned org "*



What else do you expect from our media?! They enjoy jumping to conclusion like American media...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> What do you mean?I can keep secrets don't worry..won't tell anyone..



That is up to RR sir, am not sure even if he knows the first hand info....lets see what he has to say.....but bury this thing here......


----------



## Patriots

Sikandar further talked with Duniya ..........


----------



## Durrak

Had hai yeh tou ...


----------



## Dubious

A.Rafay said:


> He was being careful maybe.



A little TOO careful!


----------



## Hyperion

LFMAO... ALL THAT FOR A BHANGI!!!! God help us all, when the real bad boys show up.... it's gonna be a blood-bath....... 



balixd said:


> Yep, commandos are getting ready, the idea is to kill electricity /street lights, and use night vision goggles......i believe stun grenade and smoke grenade will be used


----------



## Major Sam




----------



## Devil Soul

as per my sources, all this delay is bcoz of kids or else its 5 min game & all this is nothing more than a fcking drama....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Yep, commandos are getting ready, the idea is to kill electricity /street lights, and use night vision goggles......i believe stun grenade and smoke grenade will be used



seems like they are following your strategy.. be happy now...they are sorting out things in perfect manner.


----------



## Amaa'n

Samlee said:


> Why Not Just Wait For Load Shedding to Happen



There is hardly any loadshedding in isb/rwp...i believe only 3-4 hours....


----------



## Patriots

A.Rafay said:


> He was being careful maybe.



Yar what careful ... He is a policeman & got training ... He could have done drop seen ..........


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Talon said:


> Or maybe no one is informing the media...which is good they seem to be good at twisting words and adding their own mirch masala



No actually I am talking about media not leaving the scene. They even tried to cordon off media personnels at which they media started fighting with the officers....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Hyperion said:


> Nah... they are waiting for him to go pee-pee.......



The Guy Has Been Drinking Red Bull They Are Probably Waiting For Him To Black Out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

how many hours has it been now... man this guy has awsome bladder. drinking water and red bull and no bathroom break.


----------



## Slav Defence

Hyperion said:


> LFMAO... ALL THAT FOR A BHANGI!!!! God help us all, when the real bad boys show up.... it's gonna be a blood-bath.......



They are too careful to deal with bhungi..I miss Mr. Musharraf very badly,if was present today,then this story must have wrapped up within 2 hours,he was assassinated,directly..


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> LFMAO... ALL THAT FOR A BHANGI!!!! God help us all, when the real bad boys show up.... it's gonna be a blood-bath.......



Oh nah bhai according to geo analyst, the guy is highly trained as he has one finger on trigger and looking around with sharp eyes...only a trained individual does that......
Somebody tell the moron, the guy has been gulping Redbull.....also there sre drugs which hypes you up and over confident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

i think we really are trying to starve him.


----------



## Samlee

It Looks Like Firing Has Started


----------



## Durrak

What is media's fault ??... People have so much time to watch such type of news ...


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Hashshāshīn

They should call SSG in


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> That is up to RR sir, am not sure even if he knows the first hand info....lets see what he has to say.....but bury this thing here......



okay....WE WILL IN pm..
case closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Redbulll ki ja Dew pee lete bhai sahab to ham ye to keh skte the

*" DEW na kia to phir kya jia " *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

balixd said:


> There is hardly any loadshedding in isb/rwp...i believe only 3-4 hours....



*Man Where Is Load Shedding When You Need It
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

the longer the situation wont get resolved the worse it will become.


----------



## Marshmallow

anyone want crunch choco chips while watchin tonites show here im having it while watchin all dis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Something is going on now, TV channels saying NVG op going to be carried out and the Rangers are really close to the car.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

media is blaming Police for delaying & if the police would had reacted quick the same would be ridiculing the.. media does cross the line .. shame on them

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

Why are Intel officials on site? They had been sitting in hilux behind tinted windows for a while

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fani_spy

He wanted to negotiate with some officer..
police should have send some commando in disguise..instead that SSP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Marshmallow said:


> anyone want crunch choco chips while watchin tonites show here im having it while watchin all dis



I am having tea ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Devil Soul said:


> all this is happening like 5 min drive of my bro official residence & he works for sensitive security establishment,



Further proof that fool proof security is designed by fools who want phools on their shoulders.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> Something is going on now, TV channels saying NVG op going to be carried out and the Rangers are really close to the car.



I believe Pemra has given strict orders for live broadcast, as everyone jas stopped the live broadcast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

balixd said:


> Why are Intel officials on site? They had been sitting in hilux behind tinted windows for a while



They are observers only!


----------



## Alpha1

Shoot him already!


----------



## saiyan0321

man if they capture him alive they will really torture him but this has gone for way way way way too long.


----------



## Samlee

fani_spy said:


> He wanted to negotiate with some officer..
> police should have send some commando in disguise..instead that SSP



Why Not Send Grand Master Ashraf Tai in Disguise


----------



## Jango

Who is this asshole on ARY?

BC tu agar itna expert hai to udhar ja kar mar aur khud khara ho...

Sahafti zimmedari my arse. When somebody tries to pull back a cameraman, they start fighting and raising slogans as witnessed now, and they then start blaming the policeman.

And Nabeel Gabol, tu khud hi kar lay na action motay kuttay.

The analogies and shitty comparisons on media are amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fani_spy

self deleted


----------



## Slav Defence

RescueRanger said:


> Further proof that fool proof security is designed by fools who want phools on their shoulders.




Seriously,don't you miss Mr.Musharraf?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saleem

Alpha1 said:


> Shoot him already!



how can tehy do that --they are busy running away......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Pakistan Media was the real reason of this topi Drama. Why delay? Because of previous issue and hype created by the Media and so called Human Rights Organization on against Rangers Karachi (Ranger shooter killed some person in Karachi few months ago). That's the main reason Security is sitting duck position even Police and Rangers both have full authority under Pakistan's Law to kill such person who took over NUCLEAR POWER country capital Red Zone from last 5 hours having illegal weapons and fire straight bullets on the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Who is this hag on Express news now?

Only reason me watching the channel is because of video.



balixd said:


> Why are Intel officials on site? They had been sitting in hilux behind tinted windows for a while



A tinted Land cruiser on the scene as well now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

fani_spy said:


> He wanted to negotiate with some officer..
> police should have send some commando in disguise..instead that SSP



There was a reason he was sent....that guy is a Dr.......a much needed guy than some trigger happy solider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

@balixd how much a desi 222 costs?


----------



## Durrak

RescueRanger said:


> Further proof that fool proof security is designed by fools who want phools on their shoulders.



Rangers are also their ....


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> Seriously,don't you miss Mr.Musharraf?



Yep atleast dealing with media,myou gotta give him that......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Samlee said:


> Why Not Send Grand Master Ashraf Tai in Disguise




*OK Forget Ashraf Tai I Have A Better Idea Lets Get A C 130 AND Drop This Guy
*


----------



## Mani2020

Pakistani security is a laughing stock....they cant handle one individual let alone eradicating the terrorists .....weird

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> Further proof that fool proof security is designed by fools who want phools on their shoulders.



Sir jee, the guy was chased for 2 kms by 2 Police mobiles after being stopped at a naka, why do you think his bumper is damaged?

Btw, there were some shots fired at White House as well last year I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Alpha1 said:


> @balixd how much a desi 222 costs?



The cheapest i got offered in Pindi is for 23k


----------



## Alpha1

@nuclearpak calm down bro!


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> Who is this asshole on ARY?
> 
> BC tu agar itna expert hai to udhar ja kar mar aur khud khara ho...
> 
> Sahafti zimmedari my arse. When somebody tries to pull back a cameraman, they start fighting and raising slogans as witnessed now, and they then start blaming the policeman.
> 
> And Nabeel Gabol, tu khud hi kar lay na action motay kuttay.
> 
> The analogies and shitty comparisons on media are amazing.



And the women on Dawn news too,,, total crappy analysis and playing with people emotions, like " Ye karachi quetta, ya fata nahi Islamabad hai" "Police humaray Tax khaa rahi hai" "Awaam ki hifazat kon karega"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## forcetrip

It is a contained situation, its just seems to be a bit hyped because of the live telecasts. If not for the children it would have been over quick like. Lets just hope he is captured alive cause those 5 hours seems like a waste if he ends up dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> Who is this hag on Express news now?
> 
> Only reason me watching the channel is because of video.
> 
> 
> 
> A tinted Land cruiser on the scene as well now.



The white one? That is of some mna i believe....the intel officials are in Hilix and Prado.... the one in white color and black bumpers......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> Who is this asshole on ARY?
> 
> BC tu agar itna expert hai to udhar ja kar mar aur khud khara ho...
> 
> Sahafti zimmedari my arse. When somebody tries to pull back a cameraman, they start fighting and raising slogans as witnessed now, and they then start blaming the policeman.
> 
> And Nabeel Gabol, tu khud hi kar lay na action motay kuttay.
> 
> The analogies and shitty comparisons on media are amazing.



Sir he was ex cplc chairmen. Driving a desk for a living makes him a expert on high risk barricade and active shooter tactics. Welcome to Pakistan. ARY will never invite real subjects tater experts, warna bongey kaon mareyga.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alpha1

A Diana for 35k and a tripple 222 for 23k


----------



## Jango

Mani2020 said:


> Pakistani security is a laughing stock....they cant handle one individual let alone eradicating the terrorists .....weird



How so?

How is this guy not being handled? 

He hasn't killed anybody.

He hasn't taken any outsider hostage.

He hasn't done anything drastic.

He hasn't done anything else.

He is just sitting there under police cordon.

Police could have turned his car into Swiss cheese in 5 minutes if they wanted to. 

Negotiations last for long long times...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

ISB police walon kuch karo. Yeh drama khatam karo.


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Sir he was ex cplc chairmen. Driving a desk for a living makes him a expert on high risk barricade and active shooter tactics. Welcome to Pakistan. ARY will never invite real subjects tater experts, warna bongey kaon mareyga.



Lol, sir its not ary but every media channel is like this....calling politicions on tv and asking them questions related to histage situation, and mentally unstable shooter....welcome to New Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

ye hamara media.

*"Hasaas tareen sheher k hasaas tareen ilaqay me aik shakhs ne itn bari nuclear power ko yerghamal bna ker rakha ha"*

 bastards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Alpha1 said:


> @nuclearpak calm down bro!



I am on fire baby!

Our media is working me up more than Arnab Goswami.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

mafiya said:


> And the women on Dawn news too,,, total crappy analysis and playing with people emotions, like " Ye karachi quetta, ya fata nahi Islamabad hai" "Police humaray Tax khaa rahi hai" "Awaam ki hifazat kon karega"



What? 
what is so wrong with our media?instead of supporting and co-operating with security sectors,they are showing badmashi?


----------



## Amaa'n

Alpha1 said:


> A Diana for 35k and a tripple 222 for 23k



Oh konse diana 35k ke le bhpehtay hai muna? Hatsan sniper 125 with supressor comes for 30k......this is one of the best......tum pta nahin kahan se letay ho......


----------



## Samlee

Would You Believe It Police Are Having Dinner In Their Tent Right Now


----------



## Mani2020

nuclearpak said:


> How so?
> 
> How is this guy not being handled?
> 
> He hasn't killed anybody.
> 
> He hasn't taken any outsider hostage.
> 
> He hasn't done anything drastic.
> 
> He hasn't done anything else.
> 
> He is just sitting there under police cordon.
> 
> Police could have turned his car into Swiss cheese in 5 minutes if they wanted to.
> 
> Negotiations last for long long times...



before jumping into third and fourth step why dont we start from the first one...how this guy sneaked into such sensitive area with so much ammunition? why wasnt he stopped at any check post ....


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> Sir jee, the guy was chased for 2 kms by 2 Police mobiles after being stopped at a naka, why do you think his bumper is damaged?
> 
> Btw, there were some shots fired at White House as well last year I believe.



Sir the problem is not with naka but c2 functions which are non existant. The fact that he has managed to breach red zone is a failure of the outer most cordon of our security layer.


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> Sir jee, the guy was chased for 2 kms by 2 Police mobiles after being stopped at a naka, why do you think his bumper is damaged?
> 
> Btw, there were some shots fired at White House as well last year I believe.



Sir the problem is not with naka but c2 functions which are non existant. The fact that he has managed to breach red zone is a failure of the outer most cordon of our security layer.


----------



## Samlee

Would You Believe It Police Are Having Dinner In Their Tent Isi Liye Us Waqt Se Keh Raha Hun Mr Cod Chalte Hain Nahi Pasand To Dominoes Bhi Chale Ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

nuclearpak said:


> I am on fire baby!
> 
> Our media is working me up more than Arnab Goswami.



hey did you watch peepli live?

thats what our media


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Yep atleast dealing with media,myou gotta give him that......



He would have closed this case within an hour or two.


----------



## Durrak

nuclearpak said:


> How so?
> 
> How is this guy not being handled?
> 
> He hasn't killed anybody.
> 
> He hasn't taken any outsider hostage.
> 
> He hasn't done anything drastic.
> 
> He hasn't done anything else.
> 
> He is just sitting there under police cordon.
> 
> Police could have turned his car into Swiss cheese in 5 minutes if they wanted to.
> 
> Negotiations last for long long times...




Calm down brother ... Government will definitely make a committee for this ..


----------



## Jango

forcetrip said:


> It is a contained situation, its just seems to be a bit hyped because of the live telecasts. If not for the children it would have been over quick like. Lets just hope he is captured alive cause those 5 hours seems like a waste if he ends up dead.



This is a GOLD post.

Media persons should repeat it 10 times.

This is a contained situation. The situation is going on Police's term, not of the psycho.

The police is in COMPLETE control, they are just trying to resolve it without any kills, warna media walay charhai kar dete hain. Lal Masjid, Rangers shooting at car running away etc are all examples.

Damned if you do, damned if you don't. 

PEMRA sattu pi kar soyi hui hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

no offence to anybody, in my mind ..this is how talon and zarvan will behave in a few years... unless we try to be more understanding towards them....


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Sir the problem is not with naka but c2 functions which are non existant. The fact that he has managed to breach red zone is a failure of the outer most cordon of our security layer.



Was he stopped? And dont forget it was ch.nisar who ordered to remove road blocks in ISB.
If he was stopped and he failed to comply than the simple thing was to shoot tyre.....if kids were spotted in car than as nuclearpak said they hchased him down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan gunman in Islamabad stand-off*

Part of the heart of the Pakistani capital, Islamabad, has been closed off because a man with two automatic weapons has been firing randomly.

The gunman is accompanied by a woman - possibly his wife - who was travelling in his car with him and two children.

His indiscriminate firing has damaged a police vehicle.

The stand-off is being screened live on at least two Pakistani television stations. He has made a series of incoherent demands.

The BBC's Charles Haviland in Islamabad says that police originally stopped the man for driving on the wrong side of the street.

The man then got out of his car and - using his wife as an intermediary to pass on notes to police - began swinging his weapons around and demanding to see senior officers.

Onlookers
"I am against vulgarity and immorality. My associates have taken up positions in the whole of Pakistan," he told a local TV channel while making various other incoherent demands.

Our correspondent says there is strong criticism on Twitter of some TV channels for giving him so much publicity and for interviewing him live. He is also reported to have said that he will never surrender.

A senior police superintendent has arrived at the scene and has started talking to him, but the gunman continues to get in and out of the car where the children - a boy and a girl - are sitting.

Anti-terrorism police have also arrived on the scene as have hundreds of onlookers who gathered in the central Jinnah Avenue as night fell and occasional gunshots resounded in the air.

A neighbour told TV that the gunman's house had been packed up and that he had hired the car now at the centre of the stand-off.

Correspondents say that security has been tight in Islamabad after police were warned about possible attacks by militants based in tribal areas on the border with Afghanistan.

Checkpoints manned by armed police are located at most major access points into the city, which is home to most government buildings and diplomatic missions.

Correspondents say that questions are now certain to be asked as to how the gunman managed to breach security and paralyse the city centre.
BBC News - Pakistan gunman in Islamabad stand-off


----------



## Dance

I understand the police's predicament, but what happens if tomorrow the TTP shows up with a bunch of women and children and demanded the same thing?

Would the same situation thats happening now, occur again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

nuclearpak said:


> I am on fire baby!
> 
> Our media is working me up more than Arnab Goswami.



that is why i closed the bloody link my ears nearly got burnt off


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan gunman in Islamabad stand-off*

Part of the heart of the Pakistani capital, Islamabad, has been closed off because a man with two automatic weapons has been firing randomly.

The gunman is accompanied by a woman - possibly his wife - who was travelling in his car with him and two children.

His indiscriminate firing has damaged a police vehicle.

The stand-off is being screened live on at least two Pakistani television stations. He has made a series of incoherent demands.

The BBC's Charles Haviland in Islamabad says that police originally stopped the man for driving on the wrong side of the street.

The man then got out of his car and - using his wife as an intermediary to pass on notes to police - began swinging his weapons around and demanding to see senior officers.

Onlookers
"I am against vulgarity and immorality. My associates have taken up positions in the whole of Pakistan," he told a local TV channel while making various other incoherent demands.

Our correspondent says there is strong criticism on Twitter of some TV channels for giving him so much publicity and for interviewing him live. He is also reported to have said that he will never surrender.

A senior police superintendent has arrived at the scene and has started talking to him, but the gunman continues to get in and out of the car where the children - a boy and a girl - are sitting.

Anti-terrorism police have also arrived on the scene as have hundreds of onlookers who gathered in the central Jinnah Avenue as night fell and occasional gunshots resounded in the air.

A neighbour told TV that the gunman's house had been packed up and that he had hired the car now at the centre of the stand-off.

Correspondents say that security has been tight in Islamabad after police were warned about possible attacks by militants based in tribal areas on the border with Afghanistan.

Checkpoints manned by armed police are located at most major access points into the city, which is home to most government buildings and diplomatic missions.

Correspondents say that questions are now certain to be asked as to how the gunman managed to breach security and paralyse the city centre.
BBC News - Pakistan gunman in Islamabad stand-off


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> He would have closed this case within an hour or two.



How?.....using non lethal or lethal means? Btw am sure police had reasons for delaying, as it was best to wait till dark......and do a background check on him


----------



## Areesh

Looks like all the idiots of Pakistan are recruited in ISB police. Bunch of idiots.


----------



## Iggy

nuclearpak said:


> Who is this asshole on ARY?
> 
> BC tu agar itna expert hai to udhar ja kar mar aur khud khara ho...
> 
> Sahafti zimmedari my arse. When somebody tries to pull back a cameraman, they start fighting and raising slogans as witnessed now, and they then start blaming the policeman.
> 
> And Nabeel Gabol, tu khud hi kar lay na action motay kuttay.
> 
> The analogies and shitty comparisons on media are amazing.



Post of the day!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Mani2020 said:


> before jumping into third and fourth step why dont we start from the first when...how this guy sneaked into such sensitive area with so much ammunition? why wasnt he stopped at any check post ....



He was stopped. He didn't comply. Last time Rangers shot an un compliant guy in Karachi, they got booked on 302 and are in jail.

Is say sath to biwi bachay bhi thay.

So the Police chased him. He was encountered at the Blue Area checkpoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Sikander ne sab ko bander bna dya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Dance said:


> I understand the police's predicament, but what happens if tomorrow the TTP shows up with a bunch of women and children and demanded the same thing?
> 
> Would the same situation thats happening now, occur again?



This is the actual fear of authorities,whatever step will be taken by our security sectors right now will have it's after effects which will be echoed for days.

Best Regards
Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Was he stopped? And dont forget it was ch.nisar who ordered to remove road blocks in ISB.
> If he was stopped and he failed to comply than the simple thing was to shoot tyre.....if kids were spotted in car than as nuclearpak said they hchased him down.



Sir what if the car is loaded with 400lbs of tatp:






He broke the outer cordon that much is a given, te situation is contained yes but there are many "if" here. Also as stated earlier this delay is to prevent public safety incident and a clear case of suicide by cop... Because if they shoot him, Asma jhangheer, Hamid Mir etc will be asking for suo moot action.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

nuclearpak said:


> He was stopped. He didn't comply. Last time Rangers shot an un compliant guy in Karachi, they got booked on 302 and are in jail.
> 
> Is say sath to biwi bachay bhi thay.
> 
> So the Police chased him. He was encountered at the Blue Area checkpoint.



Now I understand the reason of your aggression at that time.


----------



## Amaa'n

Mani2020 said:


> before jumping into third and fourth step why dont we start from the first one...how this guy sneaked into such sensitive area with so much ammunition? why wasnt he stopped at any check post ....



Oh bhai if the weapons are licensed than no one can stop him carrying the gun in car, as govt itself has authorized him, i do the same, do you know Moi all pakistan allows one to carry 500 bullets at any given time?....no you did not know that, so if guns were licensed than it is fine has 144 is not imposed in islamabad barring carrying weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Did u guys notice his demands...

*He wants sharia to be implemented...* 

He said sharia can be implemented just the next day if the will is there...
He said he would sacrifice his children. One of his child has already died. Didn't tell how he died. He said he'd be OK if his other children die too.






nuclearpak said:


> He was stopped. He didn't comply. *Last time Rangers shot an un compliant guy in Karachi, they got booked on 302 and are in jail.*
> 
> ...



Credit goes to cheap-justice Iftikhar Chaudhary... Who most of times takes suo-moto against the righteous & spares the real criminal. (Exceptions excluded).




Side-Winder said:


> he does not deserve to be killed whatsoever *unless he kills someone else* -- if this issue takes time -- let it --



This as stupid a strategy as it can get. Will you wait to shot at a guy who's holding a gun to your relative... So u would waith until he kills ur relative, ONLT then u'll kill him.... Good job. Good job. :thumbsdown: If Pak had few more like u in our security forces, we'd ALL have been killed by criminals...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

The wife is talking to media NOW!


----------



## Fracker

nuclearpak said:


> How so?
> 
> How is this guy not being handled?
> 
> He hasn't killed anybody.
> 
> He hasn't taken any outsider hostage.
> 
> He hasn't done anything drastic.
> 
> He hasn't done anything else.
> 
> He is just sitting there under police cordon.
> 
> Police could have turned his car into Swiss cheese in 5 minutes if they wanted to.
> 
> Negotiations last for long long times...



He is with two kalshinkof at red area of Pakistan's capital. Where just few days back a security issue has been unfolded and some terrorist has been arrested who were planning to attack critical areas of Islamabad. 

This isn't a game....


----------



## Amaa'n

Listen to express news now......the wife is onphone with javed choudry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Complete darkness at the scene right now...maybe some op in the offing?

The guy is now walking around, away from children. At least a distance of 10 meters or so. Snipers can shoot him the next time he moves around, there are Rangers snipers with Dragunovs...he is exposing himself very much now, all exposed 360 degrees.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> How?.....using non lethal or lethal means? Btw am sure police had reasons for delaying, as it was best to wait till dark......and do a background check on him



He would have assassinated him,at once,I think or maybe he do same he was present today,but what I think that his personal suggestion would be shoot at sight.


----------



## Jaanbaz

hinduguy said:


> My Idea is use a water canon... the guy will fall flat within a minute.. aur bandook main pani ghus jaega..



Not a bad idea


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> Listen to express news now......the wife is onphone with javed choudry



What she saying? She talks like some convinced psycho on a mission....


----------



## Jaanbaz

There were so many chances to take this guy out but our Police is totally useless.


----------



## Mani2020

nuclearpak said:


> He was stopped. He didn't comply. Last time Rangers shot an un compliant guy in Karachi, they got booked on 302 and are in jail.
> 
> Is say sath to biwi bachay bhi thay.
> 
> So the Police chased him. He was encountered at the Blue Area checkpoint.



the point is if they will come on negotiations table with one individual than every tom dick and harry will carry a gun and start hijacking whatever he wants just to negotiate for certain things ...come on yar


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Sir what if the car is loaded with 400lbs of tatp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He broke the outer cordon that much is a given, te situation is contained yes but there are many "if" here. Also as stated earlier this delay is to prevent public safety incident and a clear case of suicide by cop... Because if they shoot him, Asma jhangheer, Hamid Mir etc will be asking for suo moot action.



True that sir and i have said the same in my early posts....but our media is creating a hype and they wanted police to shoot.....btw if the car was laden with explosives, it would have exploded on colusion with police vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

nuclearpak said:


> Complete darkness at the scene right now...maybe some op in the offing?
> 
> The guy is now walking around, away from children. At least a distance of 10 meters or so. Snipers can shoot him the next time he moves around, there are Rangers snipers with Dragunovs...he is exposing himself very much now, all exposed 360 degrees.



The guy can be taken out easily but idiots of ISB police would instead plead to the pagal aadmi to lay down the weapon. Brave some genius and professionals we have in our security forces.


----------



## Jango

Side-Winder said:


> The wife is talking to media NOW!



What the fack fack fack fack!!!

Is Javed Chaudhary some negotiator? What the hell!!!

The only guy supposed to speak to the woman right now is SSP Dr Rizwan, because he has gained trust of the attacker. Stockholm syndrome so to speak. @RescueRanger can elaborate more on gaining trust of the attackers.

Police should have blocked the SIM early on.

O lo ji, the woman saying that they are talking with SSP and they are leaving shortly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

Fracker said:


> He is with two kalshinkof at red area of Pakistan's capital. Where just few days back a security issue has been unfolded and some terrorist has been arrested who were planning to attack critical areas of Islamabad.
> 
> This isn't a game....



he does not deserve to be* killed* whatsoever unless he kills someone else -- if this issue takes time -- let it --

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> He would have assassinated him,at once,I think or maybe he do same he was present today,but what I think that his personal suggestion would be shoot at sight.



Nope he would not, if that was the case, even today you would see Army playing there part...,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Islami nizam nafiz karain gay


----------



## Jaanbaz

Doesn't this road lead straight to the Presidential Palace? Was this maniac going to assassinate Zardari? How did he managed to get weapons in such a well protected area? Why is our media making him famous? Why is the noora Government not ordering to shoot this guy? Is Noora planning to become Amirul Momineen again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Slav Defence said:


> This is the actual fear of authorities,whatever step will be taken by our security sectors right now will have it's after effects which will be echoed for days.
> 
> Best Regards
> Slav Defence



Pakistan is in a war, you have to make tough and even unpopular decisions. Plus they need to start controlling the media because at this point theres no difference between them and the terrorists. 


By letting this go on for too long, I'm afraid that the ISD police set a bad precedent. You can come into Islamabad, make ridiculous demands, and drag an issue out for hours as long as you have women and children with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

balixd said:


> Oh bhai if the weapons are licensed than no one can stop him carrying the gun in car, as govt itself has authorized him, i do the same, do you know Moi all pakistan allows one to carry 500 bullets at any given time?....no you did not know that, so if guns were licensed than it is fine has 144 is not imposed in islamabad barring carrying weapon



we have no surety whether the guns were licensed or not ....he is carrying two ....nuclearpak in one of his posts mentioned that the guys was stopped due the this reason but he didnt comply and then he was chased...so let us first decide whether the weapons were really licensed or its another failure ....

in any case we didnt have bright history ...if few morons can sneak into one of the major PAF and PN bases than anything can happen in this country.....


----------



## Amaa'n

Talon said:


> What she saying? She talks like some convinced psycho on a mission....



Yup definately...looks like they are on the picnic and having best of her time....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Mani2020 said:


> the point is if they will come on negotiations table with one individual than every tom dick and harry will carry a gun and start hijacking whatever he wants just to negotiate for certain things ...come on yar



Phir media ko kaun rokay ga?

Jab banda maro tab bhi shor machta hai, jab na maro tab bhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

nuclearpak said:


> O lo ji, the woman saying that they are talking with SSP and they are leaving shortly.



They should not let them go!! They'll just do something like this again and it'll be sending out a message to terrorists that they can also do this.


----------



## Devil Soul

oh GOD this guy on ARY news is so annoying... he is beating a dead horse for the last 1 hr....keeps on repeating the same... ISB Police is blah blah, ISB Snr Offr face the idiot without any protection & only media is the real defender

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

Jaanbaz said:


> Doesn't this road lead straight to the Presidential Palace? Was this maniac going to assassinate Zardari? How did he managed to get weapons in such a well protected area? Why is our media making him famous? Why is the noora Government not ordering to shoot this guy? Is Noora planning to become Amirul Momineen again?



zardari is still living there?


----------



## Jaanbaz

Alpha1 said:


> Islami nizam nafiz karain gay



ye saray islami nizam nafiz karwanay walay bacho aur aurtoon kay pechay kyon chuptey hain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Mani2020 said:


> we have no surety whether the guns were licensed or not ....he is carrying two ....nuclearpak in one of his posts mentioned that the guys was stopped due the this reason but he didnt comply and then he was chased...so let us first decide whether the weapons were really licensed or its another failure ....
> 
> in any case we didnt have bright history ...if few morons can sneak into one of the major PAF and PN bases than anything can happen in this country.....



My dear the norm in our society is whenever a police wala stops our car when we are with ladies, we do not allow them to even look at our car let alone search it, and even you would do the same, he had his family with him too, so perhaps low risk.....


----------



## Major Sam

nuclearpak said:


> Phir media ko kaun rokay ga?
> 
> Jab banda maro tab bhi shor machta hai, jab na maro tab bhi.



i dont know when we will start screening of media. seriously they are most important headache for the country.


----------



## Jango

The attacker says that he only has trust on SSP, so why can't these media guys stop acting like pro negotiators? Let the SSP negotiate, media only irritates him more.

PEMRA is dead right now, what the fvck. The police should be blocking the SIM immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> What the fack fack fack fack!!!
> 
> Is Javed Chaudhary some negotiator? What the hell!!!
> 
> The only guy supposed to speak to the woman right now is SSP Dr Rizwan, because he has gained trust of the attacker. Stockholm syndrome so to speak. @RescueRanger can elaborate more on gaining trust of the attackers.
> 
> Police should have blocked the SIM early on.
> 
> O lo ji, the woman saying that they are talking with SSP and they are leaving shortly.



Sir Jee this is Pakistan, where some douchebag press ka Dalla feels he is more qualified and has te legal training and authority to deal with such incidents

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saleem

Alpha1 said:


> Islami nizam nafiz karain gay



good we can begin by giving him 100 lashes a day and twice the dose on sunday for the next ten years....his rear end will keep reminding him to behave after a few doses.......


----------



## Devil Soul

Islami Nimaz .. eik haat mein bundook aur eik haath mein redbull .... nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Devil Soul said:


> oh GOD this guy on ARY news is so annoying... he is beating a dead horse for the last 1 hr....keeps on repeating the same... ISB Police is blah blah, ISB Snr Offr face the idiot without any protection & only media is the real defender



lady with him is deciding the fate of that guy in ary.Bullshit


----------



## Jaanbaz

hinduguy said:


> zardari is still living there?



Not sure if he is there at the moment but technically he is still President until the official ceremony.


----------



## Durrak

Dance said:


> Pakistan is in a war, you have to make tough and even unpopular decisions. Plus they need to start controlling the media because at this point theres no difference between them and the terrorists.
> 
> 
> By letting this go on for too long, I'm afraid that the ISD police set a bad precedent. You can come into Islamabad, make ridiculous demands, and drag an issue out for hours as long as you have women and children with you.




Due to live coverage every action will be discussed for days ... There will be more sympathizers than appreciators .. They are bond ...


----------



## livingdead

Devil Soul said:


> oh GOD this guys on ARY news is so annoying... he is beating a dead horse for the last 1 hr....



I am enjoying the ad break on duniya.. ptcl ka 3 minute ad...


----------



## Jango

Dance said:


> They should not let them go!! They'll just do something like this again and it'll be sending out a message to terrorists that they can also do this.



I don't think they'll let them go. Either they will take them into some room, or kill him while he is ready to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> The attacker says that he only has trust on SSP, so why can't these media guys stop acting like pro negotiators? Let the SSP negotiate, media only irritates him more.
> 
> PEMRA is dead right now, what the fvck. The police should be blocking the SIM immediately.



If the guy is on drugs or psyco than these media persons are making things worse as they are pissing him off, and one wrong word can tip him off......


----------



## Dance

balixd said:


> My dear the norm in our society is whenever a police wala stops our car when we are with ladies, we do not allow them to even look at our car let alone search it, and even you would do the same, he had his family with him too, so perhaps low risk.....



Then they should change that norm. 

When you're in war, these norms like that should not matter. Only safety should of the country should. 

Theres been so many women suicide bombers in the past.


----------



## Slav Defence

nuclearpak said:


> What the fack fack fack fack!!!
> 
> Is Javed Chaudhary some negotiator? What the hell!!!
> 
> The only guy supposed to speak to the woman right now is SSP Dr Rizwan, because he has gained trust of the attacker. Stockholm syndrome so to speak. @RescueRanger can elaborate more on gaining trust of the attackers.
> 
> Police should have blocked the SIM early on.
> 
> O lo ji, the woman saying that they are talking with SSP and they are leaving shortly.



Tactics to deviate/distort the attention of target from surroundings,security is itself involved in it,or else a media person won't dare to contact with him right now @RescueRanger sir correct me,if I am wrong.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence



nuclearpak said:


> What the fack fack fack fack!!!
> 
> Is Javed Chaudhary some negotiator? What the hell!!!
> 
> The only guy supposed to speak to the woman right now is SSP Dr Rizwan, because he has gained trust of the attacker. Stockholm syndrome so to speak. @RescueRanger can elaborate more on gaining trust of the attackers.
> 
> Police should have blocked the SIM early on.
> 
> O lo ji, the woman saying that they are talking with SSP and they are leaving shortly.



Tactics to deviate/distort the attention of target from surroundings,security is itself involved in it,or else a media person won't dare to contact with him right now @RescueRanger sir correct me,if I am wrong.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence


----------



## Areesh

So have the jokers of ISB police decided anything or not? What about that clown Dr Rizwan. us nai kuch plan kia ya nahi?


----------



## Amaa'n

Even if they allow them to leave, it will be only to intercept them in the open......
So relax.....


----------



## Fracker

Side-Winder said:


> he does not deserve to be* killed* whatsoever unless he kills someone else -- if this issue takes time -- let it --



What if behind the scene TTP is already mobilize. And try to do what they were trying to do before? (& got smack some days back)



Areesh said:


> So have the jokers of ISB police decided anything or not? What about that clown Dr Rizwan. us nai kuch plan kia ya nahi?



He looks high... so don't expect any sensible plan from Dr Sahab.


----------



## Side-Winder

LOL..just for fun


----------



## Dance

nuclearpak said:


> I don't think they'll let them go. Either they will take them into some room, or kill him while he is ready to go.



They shouldn't leave the wife either. Just take their children into safety and take the wife and husband.


----------



## Alpha1

The Media is giving the BC so much coverage!


----------



## Jaanbaz

Just saw the noora ministers giving press conference, they were just smiling. They are still recovering from the hangover of hard partying after they got the government.


----------



## Durrak

Red bull ka stock khatam ho tou shayad chalay jain ...


----------



## Slav Defence

Dance said:


> Pakistan is in a war, you have to make tough and even unpopular decisions. Plus they need to start controlling the media because at this point theres no difference between them and the terrorists.
> 
> 
> By letting this go on for too long, I'm afraid that the ISD police set a bad precedent. You can come into Islamabad, make ridiculous demands, and drag an issue out for hours as long as you have women and children with you.



The strategy of which you are talking of is applied by Mr.Musharraf,but what happened then?sympathizers were created for those criminals who used Islam as their card to gain political agenda.
If they arrest him alive,then he will loose a chance of becoming hero,he will be discussed for few days,but not remembered as a 'Hero',plus if he was caught alive,then authorities will interrogate him on this outline/hypothesis if he may have connections with groups like TTP.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

nuclearpak said:


> Phir media ko kaun rokay ga?
> 
> Jab banda maro tab bhi shor machta hai, jab na maro tab bhi.



bhai media will do so just to gain publicity ...if they will not make it spicy than how will they earn....when it comes to Pakistani media there is nothing like loyalty or interest of the country ...they will sell every bit for their own benefit...so leave the azad media...


----------



## livingdead

they got him..


----------



## Side-Winder

Fracker said:


> *What if *behind the scene TTP is already mobilize. And try to do what they were trying to do before? (& got smack some days back)



Nothing to say anymore -- we can't kill with assumptions in our minds


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> Tactics to deviate/distort the attention of target from surroundings,security is itself involved in it,or else a media person won't dare to contact with him right now @RescueRanger sir correct me,if I am wrong.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav Defence
> 
> 
> 
> Tactics to deviate/distort the attention of target from surroundings,security is itself involved in it,or else a media person won't dare to contact with him right now @RescueRanger sir correct me,if I am wrong.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav Defence



Rightly said BUT as i said the guy has been gulping on red bull and probably drugs, so he is hyped up, dont forget wife is on hisnside too, so if he misses out, the wife will pick them up.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Capturd... alive


----------



## Dance

M-48 said:


> Due to live coverage every action will be discussed for days ... There will be more sympathizers than appreciators .. They are bond ...



This is why the media in Pakistan needs to be controlled. 

I'm all for freedom of the press. But when these people start endangering lives and harming the interests of the people, they need to be stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Firing operation started


----------



## Durrak

Arrested ... !!!


----------



## jaunty

Caught.


----------



## Mani2020

lou ji the guy is caught

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

he got arreested !!!


----------



## Amaa'n

Wth was that?....that was a wrong move on the police side


----------



## Devil Soul

*WELL DONE POLICE.. WELL DONE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

I hope the kids aren't inured.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Got him!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

well,that's it!


----------



## Devil Soul

WELL DONE ZAMURD KHAN....... HE PUT HIS LIFE IN LINE OF FIRE.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

sikandar captured


----------



## Stealth

*Whata brave person Zamurad Khan (Same person who provided Home, Security and funds to Qaid-e-Azam Family few years ago).*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Credit Goes To This Man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Adios motherfvcker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Drama khatam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Was it not zamurud khan who did this stupid mistake...wtf was that


----------



## Huda

Devil Soul said:


> *WELL DONE POLICE.. WELL DONE*



We should also appreciate Zamrud khan


----------



## Side-Winder

he is bleeding


----------



## A.Rafay

khallaaaaassssss~~


----------



## Samlee

*A Dramatic Ending To What Was Becoming A Pretty Crappy Movie*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Rightly said BUT as i said the guy has been gulping on red bull and probably drugs, so he is hyped up, dont forget wife is on hisnside too, so if he misses out, the wife will pick them up.....



He is so not that drugged that he can't observe movements around him,see he is captured,they made him busy with Mr.Chaudhry because they were getting closer to him,finally he is captured now,Alhamdullilah.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence


----------



## Durrak

Samlee said:


> Credit Goes To This Man



He took risk .. But well done


----------



## atya

Just saw the guy get shot live on tv.


----------



## Marshmallow

*WELL DONE ISLAMABAD POLICE*


----------



## Alpha1

*SALUTE TO ZAMURD KHAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Well done Zamurad Khan


----------



## Dance

What about his wife? It would be a mistake to let her go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Have to say that it was a stupid move. Anyone could have gotten killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

Side-Winder said:


> Nothing to say anymore -- we can't kill with assumptions in our minds



So it's means from now on, we will allow terrorist until they come and kill people? With your theory why Islamabad Police arrested militants 3 days back? They haven't killed anyone yet? Also, why to kill person with suicide jacket in quetta? He still haven't killed those people in hazara community? So threatening Capital Police is fine, firing in more secure zone is now being considered OK?


----------



## livingdead

balixd said:


> Was it not zamurud khan who did this stupid mistake...wtf was that



was there any other way? what mistake?


----------



## Samlee

hinduguy said:


> zardari is still living there?



No His Pir Told Him To Stay Away From Mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

RescueRanger said:


> Drama khatam.



Shuker,Alhamduulilah,now what do you think?they will interrogate him and if found that he did on his own then?what action will be taken by Government?


----------



## Jango

My salute to the PPP guy.

I think the terrorists gun wasn't loaded, so he couldn't shoot, then he got his hands up, got on the ground, or rather was shot in the leg, then got caught.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Drama khatam.



That was wrong at zamurud khan side....was it planned? Even if it was, that was wrong, he was not trained and could have died

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Don't know...


But i am feeling really sad for him......


----------



## Marshmallow

Alpha1 said:


> *SALUTE TO ZAMURD KHAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Slav Defence said:


> Shuker,Alhamduulilah,now what do you think?they will interrogate him and if found that he did on his own then?what action will be taken by Government?



No regards for RR ?


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> My salute to the PPP guy.
> 
> I think the terrorists gun wasn't loaded, so he couldn't shoot, then he got his hands up, got on the ground, or rather was shot in the leg, then got caught.



Oh bhai he fired allot of shots in the air, and fired one right at zamurud khan when he fell down......


----------



## Durrak

Dance said:


> This is why the media in Pakistan needs to be controlled.
> 
> I'm all for freedom of the press. But when these people start endangering lives and harming the interests of the people, they need to be stopped.



Media knows how to turn the situation in their favor so if someone try to control them he/she could be in big problem ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Captured Alive!!! Well done to Zamrud Khan.


----------



## fani_spy

Zammurd Khan man you are not a commando..did well !


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

LOOK THIS BRAVE PARTY PPPP. PAYS BLOOD FOR COUNTRY
Only PPPP can do it..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

balixd said:


> That was wrong at zamurud khan side....was it planned? Even if it was, that was wrong, he was not trained and could have died



He is injured ..


----------



## Side-Winder

hell of show -- loved the way zamurd khan attacked that man


----------



## Alpha1

*sikandar fell because of 4 sniper bullets!*


----------



## Amaa'n

Am not happy.....the guy did not shoot anyone, not even zamurud khan, he had the clear chance......the richochet from. 30cal could have hit his kids......ISB needs to learn better tactics on hostage taking..


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> Was it not zamurud khan who did this stupid mistake...wtf was that



Now thinking about it, that was stupid. Especially thinking that he couldn't grip him. The guy couldn't shoot right so his life got saved probably. 

And I think the ba $tard got shot in the leg. You could see a shot hit the rifle of the mofo.

From the other angle, he did get shot on the leg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

What happened? Details?


----------



## jaunty

balixd said:


> Oh bhai he fired allot of shots in the air, and fired one right at zamurud khan when he fell down......



It was a stupid move. You don't allow untrained civilians to get involved like that. If it was a pre-planned move by the police it's just plain and simple stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*PML-N ke Khusri Govt kay moo pe slap Zamurad Khan ka.... ye kam Choudry Nisar ko karna chahye tha jo as usual apnay leadroon ke tarhan ***** may chup kar bheta instruction day raha tha lol *


----------



## Areesh

Yaar sikandar Youtube hi khulwa daita. Itna lamba drama kiya tu nai.


----------



## livingdead

balixd said:


> Am not happy.....the guy did not shoot anyone, not even zamurud khan, he had the clear chance......the richochet from. 30cal could have hit his kids......ISB needs to learn better tactics on hostage taking..



That what I can see.. he could have killed zamurad khan easily..


----------



## saiyan0321

you gotta love zumrad khan. attacked him like a man and did a good job.. ended the saga.


----------



## Slav Defence

hinduguy said:


> No regards for RR ?



Best regards for @RescueRanger,I respect him a lot,he is senior,be careful.
.


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> Oh bhai he fired allot of shots in the air, and fired one right at zamurud khan when he fell down......



Yeah, the other angle makes it pretty clear.

He shot, bullet hit the ground and maybe Zamurd Khans leg, the guy then gets his guns up, tries to run, gets shot on the leg.

Great precision shooting though, right at the leg...bravo. bang on to decapitate the guy.


----------



## Side-Winder

Fracker said:


> So it's means from now on, we will allow terrorist until they come and kill people? With your theory why Islamabad Police arrested militants 3 days back? They haven't killed anyone yet? Also, why to kill person with suicide jacket in quetta? He still haven't killed those people in hazara community? So threatening Capital Police is fine, firing in more secure zone is now being considered OK?



come on man the show is over however just to reply to your non-sensical post,
how do you know he is 'terrorist' ?
or belongs to BANNED organizations like TTP?


----------



## jaunty

saiyan0321 said:


> you gotta love zumrad khan. attacked him like a man and did a good job.. ended the saga.



He is brave but stupid. I saw the video Sikander had ample time to blow his head off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> Now thinking about it, that was stupid. Especially thinking that he couldn't grip him. The guy couldn't shoot right so his life got saved probably.
> 
> And I think the ba $tard got shot in the leg. You could see a shot hit the rifle of the mofo.
> 
> From the other angle, he did get shot on the leg.



Given his body size, and weight obviosuly it will be hard for him to move an extra mile and take down someone like this, i have tried this many times outside clubs, so i know....it was stupid


----------



## Samlee

Jaanbaz said:


> Captured Alive!!! Well done to Zamrud Khan.




*He Is Injured and In Hospital May Allah Give Him Health*


----------



## alibaz

Marshmallow said:


> *WELL DONE ISLAMABAD POLICE*



*Balls* they have only rolled balls and have firing in air after the culprit was over powered. 
Though I never liked Zamurad Khan but now he deserves a smart salute .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

ZUMURD KHAN IS BOSS OF MY BRO IN LAW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Last Hope said:


> What happened? Details?



Turn on your TV sir ...


----------



## Side-Winder

jaunty said:


> He is brave but stupid. I saw the video Sikander had ample time to blow his head off.



actually he was shot in the leg by other policemen or by SNIPERS! so he fell right at the moment


----------



## Slav Defence

Marshmallow said:


> @Slav Defence



He must be inside bathroom,poor guy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

jaunty said:


> He is brave but stupid. I saw the video Sikander had ample time to blow his head off.



*That Is Bravery Knowing The Consequences But Still Doing It*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

Major Sam said:


> Don't know...
> 
> 
> But i am feeling really sad for him......



He is probably is suffering from some mental illness. 

I don't think he was very dangerous necessarily but his actions led to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

however that guy had horrible aim. zumrad took the kids and wife and tried to get away and the psycho opened fire where his kids were too....


----------



## Jango

Idiotic move to be honest. It could have turned awry if the guy shot just 2 inches either side or maybe something else.

One policeman injured.


----------



## Samlee

Devil Soul said:


> ZUMURD KHAN IS BOSS OF MY BRO IN LAW



He Is In Bait Ul Maal???????


----------



## sur

Devil Soul said:


> *WELL DONE* ZAMURD KHAN.......





Stealth said:


> *Whata brave person Zamurad Khan ...*[/SIZE]



WELL DONE...!!! *What a crappy way to handle situation. Sikandar did fire back, only his gun was pointed up... or there could have been causalities* ... Pathetic training of our security forces. Zamurad Khan's brave man. Yes. But he almost got himself or others killed.





*DSP is injured too... Well Done for such a poor handling... If u wanted to get shot wouldn't it be better to shoot the guy beforehand...*. No no no we'll wait only to let him shot at ppl & till one DSP receives a bullet from the guy. Then it's a good drama & news media will have someone to make heros ...




*At the end he was shot in leg & fell. Then arrested*... How hard was it to do the same 5 hours earlier... When he was fully exposed away from children/wife...!!!




alibaz said:


> Thank God he didn't fire on Zamurad Khan in state of confusion.


But thank God *he did manage to injure a DSP*.....


----------



## Jaanbaz

Zamrud Khan from PPP is injured too as far as i heard.


----------



## alibaz

Thank God he didn't fire on Zamurad Khan in state of confusion.


----------



## Amaa'n

hinduguy said:


> That what I can see.. he could have killed zamurad khan easily..



But he did not, he surrendered, he only ran and fired when he saw ATS firing in the air


----------



## jaunty

Samlee said:


> *That Is Bravery Knowing The Consequences But Still Doing It*



If he was a trained professional I would have praised him. Here he put his own and others' lives in danger.


----------



## saiyan0321

well Thank God its finished.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Zamrud Khan is brave only to the extent that after falling he rushed to save the kids.
But otherwise he was fool to try this. ...

But sill thank God and Well Done!


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Given his body size, and weight obviosuly it will be hard for him to move an extra mile and take down someone like this, i have tried this many times outside clubs, so i know....it was stupid



The guy couldn't shoot because he was talking to Mr.Chaudhry..see this is how it worked.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Peaceful Civilian said:


> LOOK THIS BRAVE PARTY PPPP. PAYS BLOOD FOR COUNTRY
> Only PPPP can do it..............



Better than our so called juddo karate police and ranger


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> Idiotic move to be honest. It could have turned awry if the guy shot just 2 inches either side or maybe something else.
> 
> One policeman injured.



And the moron media is showing him as hero....pathetic....


----------



## Areesh

Well salute to Zamurad Khan. Great work sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Zumurd Khan is alive, unhurt & kicking.....DSP & another police officer got injured but will survive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

alibaz said:


> *Balls* they have only rolled balls and have firing in air after the culprit was over powered.
> Though I never liked Zamurad Khan but now he deserves a smart salute .



they shot him in legs while da other guy was talkin to him n his kids to divert their attention...it was a plan....


----------



## saiyan0321

smart move or not it takes guts to take on a guy with two guns who is a known crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> The guy couldn't shoot because he was talking to Mr.Chaudhry..see this is how it worked.



Oh bhai, he shot at him in 2 seconds, before he could be grabbed.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

jaunty said:


> If he was a trained professional I would have praised him. Here he put his own and others' lives in danger.



He Is Not A Professional He Is A PPP Leader From My City Rawalpindi.Still It Was A Brave Move Otherwise We Would Have Been In All Night For A Crappy Episode Of "100 Idiots and a Lunatic"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

anyone kindly upload the video of his live shoot by Security..please...I want to see that scene again.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence


----------



## alibaz

balixd said:


> But he did not, he surrendered, he only ran and fired when he saw ATS firing in the air



Sikander surrendered once he fell down while running in confusion or probably hit on foot


----------



## Durrak

My little cousins are very interested in this action movie ...


----------



## Marshmallow

balixd said:


> But he did not, he surrendered, he only ran and fired when he saw ATS firing in the air



he was shot on legs ....


----------



## saiyan0321

bhai AWAM ab aglay bar PPP ko is event pay elect na kar laina.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

Slav Defence said:


> anyone kindly upload the video of his live shoot by Security..please...I want to see that scene again.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav Defence


duniya tv will show whole night.. you can see now
Dunya News TV High Definition Streaming


----------



## Marshmallow

congrats frends finally da climax n drama ended


----------



## Huda

nuclearpak said:


> Yeah, the other angle makes it pretty clear.
> 
> He shot, bullet hit the ground and maybe Zamurd Khans leg, the guy then gets his guns up, tries to run, gets shot on the leg.
> 
> Great precision shooting though, right at the leg...bravo. bang on to decapitate the guy.



Hollyw0od movie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

alibaz said:


> Sikander surrendered once he fell down while running in confusion or probably hit on foot



No no, after moving away from zamurud khan, he raised his hands in the air and fired shots. ?.....he only ran once he saw police firing in the air and running towards him.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Oh bhai, he shot at him in 2 seconds, before he could be grabbed.......



oh bhai my context wasn't serious.. what is so wrong with your humor,next time I will write jk in the end of my statement..


----------



## livingdead

Mirzay said:


> Hollyw0od movie



I had stock of popcorn for whole night.. zamurad khan


----------



## Samlee

HE IS GIVING INTERVIEW ON GEO RIGHT NOW


----------



## Marshmallow

Mirzay said:


> *Hollyw0od movie*



yeh cuz there wz no song n heavy make up like a bollywood movie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

He is a brave man ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

I don't think so that he is well trained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fracker

Side-Winder said:


> come on man the show is over however just to reply to your non-sensical post,
> how do you know he is 'terrorist' ?
> or belongs to BANNED organizations like TTP?



Terrorist has no organization, He was terrorist and meant to be killed. And How exactly you knew which organization that suicide bomber was who was killed just before attack in hazara community, in quetta?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> anyone kindly upload the video of his live shoot by Security..please...I want to see that scene again.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav Defence



Oye slav, police guy standing behind that bush i was telling you about took the shot at him


----------



## Major Sam

He got two bullets on his legs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

So i nominate Zumurd Khan for Defense & Interior Minister Post ...


----------



## Slav Defence

Snipers have shot four bullets on his legs,source Ary


----------



## saiyan0321

man they all know how to make speeches.... zamrud khans speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Man! @hinduguy suggest me a movie


----------



## Marshmallow

balixd said:


> Oye slav, police guy standing behind that bush i was telling you about took the shot at him



so when will da next show start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I mean honestly....talking about vulgarity and immorality and he's driving around with automatic weapons, firing in the air with his wife and child in the car.... 

enough said really.....







he doesnt need to just get his arse kicked; the guy needs to be put in straight-jacket and taken to mental-health facility

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Oye slav, police guy standing behind that bush i was telling you about took the shot at him



han bhai,aap ki jai ho....


----------



## livingdead

Alpha1 said:


> Man! @hinduguy suggest me a movie



man.. this is not naswarville.. bhulgaya kya?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Devil Soul said:


> So i nominate Zumurd Khan for Defense & Interior Minister Post ...



considering he was firing live ammo in one of the most secure parts of the country -- it's amazing it wasn't ordered one shot one kill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

they better not let his wife escape in all this commotion ... she is the main culprit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I mean honestly....talking about vulgarity and immorality and he's driving around with automatic weapons, firing in the air with his wife and child in the car....
> 
> enough said really.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he doesnt need to just get his arse kicked; the guy needs to be put in straight-jacket and taken to mental-health facility



Right on time,I was missing your face palm.
Honestly speaking,his attempts has embarrassed us more in the sight of world.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Slav Defence said:


> I don't think so that he is well trained.



why dun u train him *Mr* Slav Defence


----------



## Major Sam

Slav Defence said:


> Snipers have shot four bullets on his legs,source Ary



He is saying one he got on leg and one on back. While he use both of his guns for firing before getting bullets.

while women try to run away the IB officers caught her. and also its rumours that she also got bullet on her leg as blood was seen on her leg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

F.O.X said:


> they better not let his wife escape in all this commotion ... she is the main culprit.



She is arrested as well and now in the police custody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnmindingMind

Thanks God It Ended without any Loss of Life.

Salute for the Man Jamrud Khan, People will call his or Force's move Wrong, But he did a Classic Mind Confusing Move of the Hand Shake, that's the Reason even after Failing do a Take Down Manure, The Gun Man Failed to Fire at Jamrud Khan as his Mind was not able to process the Spontaneous Change of Unexpected Event which happened after the Hand Shake.

That's the Classic Hypnosis Trick One does to put a Person under Hypnosis.

Btw Would Like to know more about this Brave Guy Jamrud Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Yaar sikandar Youtube to khulwa daita.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alpha1

hinduguy said:


> man.. this is not naswarville.. bhulgaya kya?


The drama is over too soon!  I dont want my pizza to go to waste!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

F.O.X said:


> they better not let his wife escape in all this commotion ... she is the main culprit.



IB officers caught her while she tried to run away,


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

balixd said:


> Oye slav, police guy standing behind that bush i was telling you about took the shot at him



No, the guy behind the bush was firing shots in the air. It was a sniper who shot him in the leg!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Major Sam said:


> He is saying one he got on leg and one on back. While he use both of his guns for firing before getting bullets.
> 
> while women try to run away the IB officers caught her. and also its rumours that she also got bullet on her leg as blood was seen on her leg.



Well tit for tat,this has to be happened,sadly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I mean honestly....talking about vulgarity and immorality and he's driving around with automatic weapons, firing in the air with his wife and child in the car....
> 
> enough said really.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he doesnt need to just get his arse kicked; the guy needs to be put in straight-jacket and taken to mental-health facility



Sir those are just. 30 cal local made pistols...am sure you have seen those in market....


----------



## K-Xeroid

One need to accept that this guy was not a trained terrorist , neither he attempt to shot anyone . Zamarud Khan should try same against a well trained and motivated terrorist. that would be some challenging moment .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=614790298551456

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Major Sam said:


> He is saying one he got on leg and one on back. While he use both of his guns for firing before getting bullets.
> 
> while women try to run away the IB officers caught her. and also its rumours that she also got bullet on her leg as blood was seen on her leg.



Blood could be splatter from when the guy got shot


----------



## Marshmallow

i want da next movie show in lhr kyon @Armstrong BB @Hyperion @Alpha1 @Leader @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> han bhai,aap ki jai ho....



Seriously you can see the video, and the angle he was shot from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Areesh said:


> Yaar sikandar Youtube to khulwa daita.



Sikandar kehta hai k *https* k sath kholo tow khul jaye gaa...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

K-Xeroid said:


> One need to accept that this guy was not a trained terrorist , neither he attempt to shot anyone . *Zamarud Khan should try same against a well trained and motivated terrorist.* that would be some challenging moment .



No thanks. He is a hero even without that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

K-Xeroid said:


> One need to accept that this guy was not a trained terrorist , neither he attempt to shot anyone . Zamarud Khan should try same against a well trained and motivated terrorist. that would be some challenging moment .



This guy was not terrorist at all. He had no intention of hurting anybody, as one can see from his body language. Probably an attention seeker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Not bad, actually his falling gave him an advantage otherwise the shot was direct at his chest. He couldn't have control the miscreant otherwise. The best part was the blows issued by the two police officers immediately after capturing. The commando who first arrived at scene after the sniping did a well job by pointing at his face and not trying to disarm or capture him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Devil Soul said:


> So i nominate Zumurd Khan for Defense & Interior Minister Post ...



How about as police in-charge !! Clever man!!
Police already told him many times that there was also explosive in car

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Fracker said:


> Terrorist has no organization, He was terrorist and meant to be killed. And How exactly you knew which organization that suicide bomber was who was killed just before attack in hazara community, in quetta?



oh yeah suicide bomber -- he could easily blow himself up coz this is what he was sent for -- and he WOULD -- now this man -- he could easily kill 3,4 men right at the moment people were gathering around -- but he didn't -- so you have to look for what the hell he wants? -- not just shoot him in the head -- plus,there were kids and woman with him -- will you shoot him infront of his kids when he did not kill someone else?

the show ended just exactly the way i thought -- shoot him in leg and capture the man! and it's over -- that's it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> Sikandar kehta hai k *https* k sath kholo tow khul jaye gaa...



Woh to pehlai sai pata hai. Officially khulwa daita to acha tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Marshmallow said:


> i want da next movie show in lhr kyon @Armstrong BB @Hyperion @Alpha1 @Leader @Jazzbot



But for this you should have main role in it  may be as a heroine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance

They're saying now that Sikander is a drug addict.


----------



## Slav Defence

Zammarud Khan said that DSP told him that car is loaded with explosives.
 @balixd @RescueRanger

do you think that he was planted?

Best Regards
Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Dance said:


> They're saying now that Sikander is a drug addict.



They'll say anything, and believe me, he will get out of the jails soon.


----------



## A.Rafay

This was attention seeker! Zamrud khan was brave enough for that move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*so we won he is alive bravo ISB police *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak

Dance said:


> They're saying now that Sikander is a drug addict.



No .. From very start they were saying this ..


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Areesh said:


> Woh to pehlai sai pata hai. Officially khulwa daita to acha tha.



Bss karoo yaar, uss ny hath kya pakrayaa hai, tum ny tow bazoo hi pakar liyaa...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> Zamrud Khan is brave only to the extent that after falling he rushed to save the kids.
> But otherwise he was fool to try this. ...
> 
> But sill thank God and Well Done!



Luck is with the brave. There is a hairline difference in stupidity and bravery. Despite my all dislikes for Zamurad, I consider him a brave guy. I think the good thing he did was, once rushed towards children as soon he recovered after falling which forced unnerved Sikander to raise hands and fire in air, these few moments enabled police to grab him. I think during this Sikander may have been shot in leg or foot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*he captured you trigger happy stupids *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance

Last Hope said:


> They'll say anything, and believe me, he will get out of the jails soon.



Just keep in jail or send him to a psychiatric hospital for the rest of his life. 

His wife should be sent to jail for life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Marshmallow said:


> i want da next movie show in lhr kyon @Armstrong BB @Hyperion @Alpha1 @Leader @Jazzbot



........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> i want da next movie show in lhr kyon @Armstrong BB @Hyperion @Alpha1 @Leader @Jazzbot



Kiddo...dont even hope for that....We have enough crap going on in Pakistan dont need anymore drama...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> Sikandar kehta hai k *https* k sath kholo tow khul jaye gaa...



nhai kulti yaaar..........


----------



## K-Xeroid

Areesh said:


> No thanks. He is a hero even without that.


 Emotional South Asian Philosophy . Well ! this guy was a serious Nut that is what media attempted to prove whole time and the truth is that Mr Zamarud have managed to captured a nut head.


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Seriously you can see the video, and the angle he was shot from.



Balixd,I believe you,best thing is that is caught now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Marshmallow said:


> i want da next movie show in lhr kyon @Armstrong BB @Hyperion @Alpha1 @Leader @Jazzbot


 I should pack my guns then, i have a car at my disposal too now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

He should spend his whole life in jail now!


----------



## sur

Devil Soul said:


> WELL DONE ZAMURD KHAN....... HE PUT HIS LIFE IN LINE OF FIRE.....





Stealth said:


> *Whata brave person Zamurad Khan (Same person who provided Home, Security and funds to Qaid-e-Azam Family few years ago).*





sur said:


> WELL DONE...!!! *What a crappy way to handle situation. Sikandar did fire back, only his gun was pointed up... or there could have been causalities* ... Pathetic training of our security forces. Zamurad Khan's brave man. Yes. But he almost got himself or others killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DSP is injured too... Well Done for such a poor handling... If u wanted to get shot wouldn't it be better to shoot the guy beforehand...*. No no no we'll wait only to let him shot at ppl & till one DSP receives a bullet from the guy. Then it's a good drama & news media will have someone to make heros ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At the end he was shot in leg & fell. Then arrested*... How hard was it to do the same 5 hours earlier... When he was fully exposed away from children/wife...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But thank God *he did manage to injure a DSP*.....



http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/13599611/img/Anonymous/Sikandar-Islamabad.jpg
-










Imran Khan said:


> *he captured you trigger happy stupids *



*Trigger happy are those who shot at innocent. Like Americans in Afghanistan who are drunk like you are all the time...* Killing likes of Sikandar is NOT being trigger happy. & would have spared DSP & the other police man from getting shot. You must be brain dead to think that this was the right way to end this.

ur trigger-un-happiness almost got *those children* & Zumurad killed whom u were tryng to save.


----------



## Marshmallow

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> Sikandar kehta hai k *https* k sath kholo tow khul jaye gaa...



hahaha dat was da funiest comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Come on guyz..

*Give some credit to Sniper who shot Sikandar..*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## A.Rafay

Alpha1 said:


> I should pack my guns then, i have a car at my disposal too now



you want to be the next sikander??? The PSYCHO!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fracker

Side-Winder said:


> oh yeah suicide bomber -- he could easily blow himself up coz this is what he was sent for -- and he WOULD -- now this man -- he could easily kill 3,4 men right at the moment people were gathering around -- but he didn't -- so you have to look for what the hell he wants? -- not just shoot him in the head -- plus,there were kids and woman with him -- will you shoot him infront of his kids when he did not kill someone else?
> 
> the show ended just exactly the way i thought -- shoot him in leg and capture the man! and it's over -- that's it!



Thanks Allah nothing happen (or may be already did behind the scene).. But there is minute gap between something happening and take the right decision on right time to stop it before it happens. 

Have a funn Good Night..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Major Sam said:


> But for this you should have main role in it  may be as a heroine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

wow 175 on this thread...man why are we sooo desensitized

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Now the drama is end so all should go in bed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Last Hope said:


> Not bad, actually his falling gave him an advantage otherwise the shot was direct at his chest. He couldn't have control the miscreant otherwise. The best part was the blows issued by the two police officers immediately after capturing. The commando who first arrived at scene after the sniping did a well job by pointing at his face and not trying to disarm or capture him.



There was no time to capture him,they have done really great job to shoot him first,and not one but four,in order to avoid chances of his escape,but now according to Mr.Zamarud that DSP told him that car is loaded with explosives has raised serious questions that he was planted or he was responsible himself?once again.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waq

Why the forces didnot use a water canon or apowerful fire truck splash to subdue that man???????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

you can see how everything happened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

well they way he put his guns up and did firing in air.

it means he don't want to harm any one. May ALLAH bless us all. 

ameen
@Talon @Imran Khan.... i am confused whether its still happy ending or sad one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> Come on guyz..
> 
> *Give some credit to Sniper who shot Sikandar..*



Credit goes to Zumurd Khan, the Sniper & that police command who run straight towards him.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Major Sam said:


> But for this you should have main role in it  may be as a heroine



no offence but send ur siso for it...me not intrested  happy nw ?


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> And the moron media is showing him as hero....pathetic....



Brave he maybe, but hero I think is taking it too far.

If you can see the video, the shot from Sikander just went a foot or so underneath Zamurd Khan. Had Zamurd Khan not slipped, then he could have got shot in the chest. (God forbid). Phir sab log Police ko galiyan dete.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> Zammarud Khan said that DSP told him that car is loaded with explosives.
> @balixd @RescueRanger
> 
> do you think that he was planted?
> 
> Best Regards
> Slav Defence



Oh bhai those were the words of caution, that was safety briefing, zamurd khan acted on his own, so had the vehicle loaded with explosives, than you would have to pray at many funerals tomarrow, that is why am pissed at zamurd khan, if they wanted to do this, do you think they would not sent ssp or some professional who could actually take him down safely

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance

Now the question to ask is why?

Why are citizens in Pakistan turning to violence and terrorism?

The government needs to wake up and start taking things seriously. Theres are millions of Sikanders out there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

@liontk would you like to comment on the unfortunate incident?


----------



## livingdead

Major Sam said:


> well they way he put his guns up and did firing in air.
> 
> it means he don't want to harm any one. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> ameen
> @Talon @Imran Khan.... i am confused whether its still happy ending or sad one.


This is the best ending, nobody got hurt much.. channels got trp, we watched drama.. and pdf got 124 guests.. browsing this thread..


----------



## Dubious

Major Sam said:


> well they way he put his guns up and did firing in air.
> 
> it means he don't want to harm any one. May ALLAH bless us all.
> 
> ameen
> @Talon @Imran Khan.... i am confused whether its still happy ending or sad one.



Kids safe all is good...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Out of nowhere Zamrud KHAN became a hero!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## liontk

Alpha1 said:


> @liontk would you like to comment on the unfortunate incident?



I am trying to make sense of it chez mon ami, I will reserve my comments until the very end as I dunno whether to be worried about Pakistan folks or call this reality telivision.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

oooohhhhhh ... Pakistan got his own IronMan..... Zumurd Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last Hope

Slav Defence said:


> There was no time to capture him,they have done really great job to shoot him first,and not one but four,in order to avoid chances of his escape,but now according to Mr.Zamarud that DSP told him that car is loaded with explosives has raised serious questions that he was planted or he was responsible himself?once again.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav Defence



I don't believe this, he could have hinted at possibility of explosives, but they were out of question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> Brave he maybe, but hero I think is taking it too far.
> 
> If you can see the video, the shot from Sikander just went a foot or so underneath Zamurd Khan. Had Zamurd Khan not slipped, then he could have got shot in the chest. (God forbid). Phir sab log Police ko galiyan dete.



Correct sir, and as far as hero is concerned than, who is SSP Rizwan? Is he not a hero because he stood upto the guy not once but 4 times.....but no media will not talk about him

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## livingdead

balixd said:


> Correct sir, and as far as hero is concerned than, who is SSP Rizwan? Is he not a hero because he stood upto the guy not once but 4 times.....but no media will not talk about him



The SSP is indeed the real hero... respect.


----------



## Last Hope

Dance said:


> Now the question to ask is why?
> 
> Why are citizens in Pakistan turning to violence and terrorism?
> 
> The government needs to wake up and start taking things seriously. Theres are millions of Sikanders out there



Because there is no control over weapons, and the federal government has failed the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grindel

why Zumrad khan and not a well trined police man?


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Oh bhai those were the words of caution, that was safety briefing, zamurd khan acted on his own, so had the vehicle loaded with explosives, than you would have to pray at many funerals tomarrow, that is why am pissed at zamurd khan, if they wanted to do this, do you think they would not sent ssp or some professional who could actually take him down safely



But he didn't said that as a caution.. he just said that SSP told him that car is loaded with explosives!
Well now sitara e jurrat maybe awarded to zamarud Khan and PPP will get votes in his name,I see the long term fruits for PPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fracker

Talon said:


> wow 175 on this thread...man why are we sooo desensitized



Pakistani Film Industry is big disaster, so we Pakistanis need something else for entertainment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Talon said:


> wow 175 on this thread...man why are we sooo desensitized



Not desensitized!!  Pakistani welaay hain bss..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Marshmallow said:


> no offence but send ur siso for it...me not intrested  happy nw ?



No offence, they are not psycho neither behaving as u said so. interested in this thing so why not do it your self.


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> Not bad, actually his falling gave him an advantage otherwise the shot was direct at his chest. He couldn't have control the miscreant otherwise. The best part was the blows issued by the two police officers immediately after capturing. The commando who first arrived at scene after the sniping did a well job by pointing at his face and not trying to disarm or capture him.



Yup.

If you see the video, when Sikander had his guns pointed up, then somebody shot his gun and sparks were flying, then he got his gun down, tried to run a bit, then got shot in the leg (great target by the way), then got down, another shot just beside him, one guy with a scoped G-3 pointed at his face, others got the firearm and then he got a good little beating.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

Slav Defence said:


> Zammarud Khan said that DSP told him that car is loaded with explosives.
> 
> @balixd
> @RescueRanger
> 
> do you think that he was planted?
> 
> Best Regards
> Slav Defence



Sir I have no knowledge of the specific here but I will tell you show cause notices will be issue to ssp capital security police and IG ITP Aswell. A lot of questions for sikander right now, but in the aftermath if you were to ask me, this could have been a trial run for something mug bigger ( but I am like that, I like to look beyond the noise). Ultimately good shooting, and senio police will be worried about their jobs now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

Fracker said:


> *But there is minute gap between something happening and take the right decision on right time to stop it before it happens.*



true,but what about the regret you feel after you realize that you killed someone for something he did not intend to do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

Brave man Zamarrud Khan .....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151873041839276

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

balixd said:


> Correct sir, and as far as hero is concerned than, who is SSP Rizwan? Is he not a hero because he stood upto the guy not once but 4 times.....but no media will not talk about him



Agree... SSP Dr. Rizwan showed great courage.. RESPECT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

Typical Pakistani police,,, Chanday marna shuru kar di the Sikandar on spot hi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

Major Sam said:


> No offence, they are not psycho neither behaving as u said so. interested in this thing so why not do it your self.



watever MALAYSIA k Major Sameera im not gunna respond to ur rubbish


----------



## A.Rafay

Grindel said:


> why Zumrad khan and not a well trined police man?



Because a policeman would have alerted Sikander with two guns! he could have then be more active and had pointed his guns toward the policeman, Zamrud was not armed nor he was with the police, and he acted by himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Talon said:


> Kids safe all is good...



I can see one bullet landing in the foot of the boy - as he ran closer to his father....the boy was lucky....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Devil Soul said:


> oooohhhhhh ... Pakistan got his own IronMan..... Zumurd Khan



I don't see how is he Iron Man because Tony Stark gets his suit on in air before touching the ground.

Zamarud on the other hand........ Well never mind!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Congrats @truthseer


----------



## Dance

Last Hope said:


> Because there is no control over weapons, and the federal government has failed the people.



I'm pretty sure he's mentally ill but I wouldn't be surprised if he was jobless or had lost everything he had in the flood or something (thats not an excuse for his crazy actions).

The more law and order breaks down and the more you have frustrated and angry people become, be ready for more situations like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> Correct sir, and as far as hero is concerned than, who is SSP Rizwan? Is he not a hero because he stood upto the guy not once but 4 times.....but no media will not talk about him



And also the sniper who shot the leg.

The SSP and Zamurd Khan should be given some sort of medal...definitely. 

And here we go...PPP already starting with Jeay Bhutto and BB Shaheed...these idiots just can't keep that stuff out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Devil Soul

indian beware we got Zumurd Khan now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Last Hope said:


> I don't believe this, he could have hinted at possibility of explosives, but they were out of question.



I saw his interview just now,he didn't said that officer warned me,that there might be explosives,but he said that officer told me that car has explosives.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence


----------



## Jango

Aik to yeh Police walay hawayi firing kyun kartay hain?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> I don't see how is he Iron Man because Tony Stark gets his suit on in air before touching the ground.
> 
> Zamarud on the other hand........ Well never mind!!



he got Shalwar Kameez

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

Devil Soul said:


> Agree... SSP Dr. Rizwan showed great courage.. RESPECT



Bro in my opinion this is a coward officer ............


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> And also the sniper who shot the leg.
> 
> The SSP and Zamurd Khan should be given some sort of medal...definitely.
> 
> And here we go...PPP already starting with Jeay Bhutto and BB Shaheed...these idiots just can't keep that stuff out of it.



Well one channel was playing noor jehan " aye poot hanthaan te....." while showing zamurd khan......he is brave but going this far is stupid.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> And also the sniper who shot the leg.
> 
> The SSP and Zamurd Khan should be given some sort of medal...definitely.
> 
> And here we go...PPP already starting with Jeay Bhutto and BB Shaheed...these idiots just can't keep that stuff out of it.


What bhutto has to do with this situation??? Those PPP people are really idiots!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


> indian beware we got Zumurd Khan now..



Lol, hamaray mulk main India kay khilaf bauhaut say Zamurd Khan hain!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shiji

Crappy move just a friggin publicity stunt by the politician. A sniper could have decapacted him very early on in the ordeal. He could have been easily arrested without having this long drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

PTV World showing a better footage which clearly shows that Zamurad khan rushed towards children after his unsuccessful attempt which unnerved Sikander cause he couldn't fire upon him then in confusion he fires in air then runs to be in a better position and while in his attempt he was shot on foot by sniper ( well done sniper). Anyways this risk should have been taken by police and it was their duty.

We need to consider our attitudes at common people who stoodby purposelessly rather hindered police efforts and our media which unnecessarily glorifies the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> Aik to yeh Police walay hawayi firing kyun kartay hain?



Perhaps the SOP ....


----------



## danish_vij

i think the guy is selling toy guns  nd the lady is bargaining with him as she wants two guns for her children  
just kidding


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> Aik to yeh Police walay hawayi firing kyun kartay hain?



I was wondering that too! When they captured him, the two police guys were like celebrating with hawai fire!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

balixd said:


> Well one channel was playing noor jehan " aye poot hanthaan te....." while showing zamurd khan......he is brave but going this far is stupid.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

nuclearpak said:


> Lol, hamaray mulk main India kay khilaf bauhaut say Zamurd Khan hain!!!



ahooo... per trailer dekhana zaroori tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## L@eeq



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> I saw his interview just now,he didn't said that officer warned me,that there might be explosives,but he said that officer told me that car has explosives.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav Defence



Oh yar this was security, safety briefing, making him aware of the situation,


----------



## Fracker

Patriots said:


> Brave man Zamarrud Khan .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151873041839276



It's Stupidity pure Stupidity.... Bravery would be if they would have fire some sleeping bullet before attack .... Because of His Stupidity He is injured. Which was unnecessary .. Still Government of Pakistan should hounor him for his courage and work on tactical skills of common Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

I just came back home- from a long drive-

I hv heard about the situation-

Tell me something brilliant like this has happened?-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


> What bhutto has to do with this situation??? Those PPP people are really idiots!



Exactly...there are slogans of Bhutto Bhutto Jeay Bhutto/

What the f has Bhutto got to do with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Slav Defence

nuclearpak said:


> And also the sniper who shot the leg.
> 
> The SSP and Zamurd Khan should be given some sort of medal...definitely.
> 
> And here we go...PPP already starting with Jeay Bhutto and BB Shaheed...these idiots just can't keep that stuff out of it.



Lolz @balixd I just predicted that and I tell you that they will cash Zamarud Khan saying that 'Hum ne apna khoon bahaya...Zamarud Khan aap k liye khara hua....jiye Bhutto....''

I dare to say that,get ready to hear their dramatization.

Best Regards
Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Naa PPP na Noora aur na hii PTI..

we are one pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

Patriots said:


> Bro in my opinion this is a coward officer ............



a coward police officer who faced a guy holding fully loaded weapons, ready to fire ... without any protection...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

nuclearpak said:


> And also the sniper who shot the leg.
> 
> The SSP and Zamurd Khan should be given some sort of medal...definitely.



SSP Rizwan has a very good record! He was in Okara before (I guess), where took down a number of criminal landlords.. Hats off to him!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

Fracker said:


> It's Stupidity pure Stupidity.... Bravery would be if they would have fire some sleeping bullet before attack .... Because of His Stupidity He is injured. Which was unnecessary .. Still Government of Pakistan should owner him for his courage and work on tactical skills of common Police.



PPP ka hai na


----------



## Grindel



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> Oh yar this was security, safety briefing, making him aware of the situation,



But he didn't say k mujay kahaberdaar kiya he said k mujhay kaha..... may be he was showing off,magnifying threat and his heroic action.


----------



## Dubious

JonAsad said:


> I just came back home- from a long drive-
> 
> I hv heard about the situation-
> 
> Tell me something brilliant like this has happened?-



sadly no...the politician took all the lime light

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> Exactly...there are slogans of Bhutto Bhutto Jeay Bhutto/
> 
> What the f has Bhutto got to do with this.


maybe those lunatics thought that he has shaheed bhutto spirit! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

balixd said:


> Sir those are just. 30 cal local made pistols...am sure you have seen those in market....



I know what they are. Does it matter? Even if it was airsoft pellet gun, you can't be doing this shyt 

And I'm angry with the media for giving this guy airtime. The way they gave an airtime to mumtaz qadri. 

Attention wh0res and attention givers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## L@eeq

Fracker said:


> It's Stupidity pure Stupidity.... Bravery would be if they would have fire some sleeping bullet before attack .... Because of His Stupidity He is injured. Which was unnecessary .. Still Government of Pakistan should owner him for his courage and work on tactical skills of common Police.



police has many option in this situation. leave alon army. 
they just did not wanted to capture him. a good comando would have snatched his gun within minutes. but this was a made-up story you will see it in few days. some thing may have happened in these four to five hours.


----------



## HRK

danish_vij said:


> i think the guy is selling toy guns  nd the lady is bargaining with him as she wants two guns for her children
> just kidding



dear any link of Indian News channel.....reporting this news...???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Patriots said:


> Bro in my opinion this is a coward officer ............



And i dare you to see through the business end of a loaded gun and come back and talk to us.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Patriots said:


> Bro in my opinion this is a coward officer ............



  Yaar pleaseee.. Show some respect to you officers!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Ta sum up the whole drama

AK 47, SMG, Red Bull, Black Corolla, Cigarettes, Islamabad, an Obedient Wife, scared kids, Zamrud khan, Police waalo ki chanday ...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Amaa'n

Slav Defence said:


> But he didn't say k mujay kahaberdaar kiya he said k mujhay kaha..... may be he was showing off,magnifying threat and his heroic action.



Oh woh esi tarha kahe ga na, believe me this was not planned, those police guys had been in place for a while

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> Aik to yeh Police walay hawayi firing kyun kartay hain?



Jazbaat ka Izhaar


----------



## Alpha1

Kul bhi bhutto zinda tha aaj bhi bhutto zinda hay
jiyayee bhutto
sada jiaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

mafiya said:


> Ta sum up the whole drama
> 
> AK 47, SMG, Red Bull, Black Corolla, Cigarettes, Islamabad, an Obedient Wife, scared kids, Zamrud khan, Police waalo ki chanday ...



Those were not ak47 and smg..... they are in pistol category,..... @nuclearpak please change the title from ak to automatic pistols

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

ZAMRUD KHAN Stole the spotlight from SIKANDER!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

JonAsad said:


> I just came back home- from a long drive-
> 
> I hv heard about the situation-
> 
> Tell me something brilliant like this has happened?-



Lol bro this is Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Grindel said:


>



Didn't zardari get married to some elite New Yorker of Iranian-Pak background? He doesn't care now, he just wants his US visa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriots

Devil Soul said:


> a coward police officer who faced a guy holding fully loaded weapons, ready to fire ... without any protection...





balixd said:


> And i dare you to see through the business end of a loaded gun and come back and talk to us.....








He could have shown more dare at this time than Zamarrud Khan because he is a trained guy .........


----------



## farhan_9909

HRK said:


> dear any link of Indian News channel.....reporting this news...???



kyon indian language main news parna maza ata hay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

mafiya said:


> Jazbaat ka Izhaar



To scare other people from coming forward.


----------



## Last Hope

nuclearpak said:


> Aik to yeh Police walay hawayi firing kyun kartay hain?



They were emptying the chamber of his guns!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

Shiji said:


> Crappy move just a friggin publicity stunt by the politician. A sniper could have decapacted him very early on in the ordeal. He could have been easily arrested without having this long drama.



If police fails to take any decision or target the culprit with stun round, sniper with regular shot then their is no justification to malign a politician for his act as publicity stunt. Had he not taken this action police would have been scratching their balls till morning or would have handed over baton to Rangers or Special forces.


----------



## L@eeq



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> Yaar pleaseee.. Show some respect to you officers!!



http://www.defence.pk/forums/social-issues-current-events/271366-guy-holding-ak-blue-area-islamabad-37.html#post4645302


----------



## Amaa'n

Patriots said:


> He could have shown more dare at this time than Zamarrud Khan because he is a trained guy .........



Oh bhai they wanted to end this with no khoon kharaba.....and as said by some members, the car might have explosives and the guy might have the trigger, so one mis calculated move and bang you have a disaster at your hands..... Plus he could have shot his kids.......we just got lucky with zamurud khan, there was nothing heroic about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

nuclearpak said:


> Aik to yeh Police walay hawayi firing kyun kartay hain?



Well in these cases it is to threaten the target. YOU ARE UNDER FIRE!!


----------



## Fracker

L@eeq said:


> police has many option in this situation. leave alon army.
> they just did not wanted to capture him. a good comando would have snatched his gun within minutes. but this was a made-up story you will see it in few days. some thing may have happened in these four to five hours.



Yes agree, snipers could get him even without injuring him. They could simply fire on the guns close to hands.. 

I am also suspecting something has been happened.. I hope not bad for Pakistan.. Ameen..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

HRK said:


> dear any link of Indian News channel.....reporting this news...???



no they are busy showing dat Pakistani army has killed their ants n couple of snails on indian border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> They were emptying the chamber of his guns!



There was a guy hawayi firing with his Dragunov!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Biggest drama I've ever seen. Islamabad police are khassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriots

Alpha1 said:


> Kul bhi bhutto zinda tha aaj bhi bhutto zinda hay
> jiyayee bhutto
> sada jiaya



Aaj tau shukar hai Zamarrud Khan zinda hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

L@eeq said:


> police has many option in this situation. leave alon army.
> they just did not wanted to capture him. a good comando would have snatched his gun within minutes. but this was a made-up story you will see it in few days. some thing may have happened in these four to five hours.



Here comes the conspiracy theorist!







RazPaK said:


> Biggest drama I've ever seen. Islamabad police are khassis.



Here comes the internet Macho man.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> There was a guy hawayi firing with his Dragunov!



That was to keep crowd away, they fired with ak47 too,


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> There was a guy hawayi firing with his Dragunov!



Maybe he was trying to scare other peoples or media persons from coming forward!!


----------



## Bratva

Our honorable interior minister Chaudhry Nisar had strictly ordered to catch this guy alive. That's what took time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## L@eeq

Fracker said:


> Yes agree, snipers could get him even without injuring him. They could simply fire on the guns close to hands..
> 
> I am also suspecting something has been happened.. I hope not bad for Pakistan.. Ameen..



even a well trained police anti terrorist sqoud it capable with his AK to shoot on his guns. with that he would have thrown his guns. as we seen in kamra air base strike terrorist got hit on his fingers so not able to fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

balixd said:


> Oh bhai they wanted to end this with no khoon kharaba.....and as said by some members, the car might have explosives and the guy might have the trigger, so one mis calculated move and bang you have a disaster at your hands..... Plus he could have shot his kids.......we just got lucky with zamurud khan, there was nothing heroic about it



Now has he shot his kid...?????? Or Could car be blasted


----------



## Jazzbot

Marshmallow said:


> i want da next movie show in lhr kyon @Armstrong BB @Hyperion @Alpha1 @Leader @Jazzbot



lol Punjab police is known for surrendering in front of armed gangsters, remember chota gang incident in Rajanpur??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

mafiya said:


> Ta sum up the whole drama
> 
> AK 47, SMG, Red Bull, Black Corolla, Cigarettes, Islamabad, an Obedient Wife, scared kids, Zamrud khan, Police waalo ki chanday ...



Sugarfree Redbull or Regular? 

I wonder if it was 'laced' with anything. The guy was apparently incoherent at times 

We have some nutjubs in this country. Guys with guns who shouldn't have them, weird slavish wives who don't do the right thing, and media persons hungry for a story at the expense of security and decency

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## L@eeq

nuclearpak said:


> Here comes the conspiracy theorist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the internet Macho man.



o yar 5 hours tak agar skinadar islo main is tarah reh sakta hai to phir mumbai walon ko 3 din ka tana kun dety ho??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fracker

nuclearpak said:


> Here comes the conspiracy theorist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the internet Macho man.



And here come the Ostrich

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

farhan_9909 said:


> kyon indian language main news parna maza ata hay



na....just to know their perspective.....


----------



## F.O.X

I dont know why you are making Zamrud Khan a hero .. He could have gotten both those children Killed .. as he tried to hide behind them ... 

What messed up Definition you people have for a hero ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Oh woh esi tarha kahe ga na, believe me this was not planned, those police guys had been in place for a while





nuclearpak said:


> Aik to yeh Police walay hawayi firing kyun kartay hain?



Sir kote me parey parey goli wasi phus ho jatey hain, to hawa mey he chila do, just like those ******* John woo jumps and spasms during passing out shooting, nothing to do with marksmanship or shooting on te move, but it sure excites the crowd...


----------



## RazPaK

nuclearpak said:


> Here comes the conspiracy theorist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the internet Macho man.




Oy ja oy. Ek pathan ney puri Islamabad police ko beghairat kar diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

So what are the updates...


----------



## Patriots

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Sugarfree Redbull or Regular?



Or 355ml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

Alpha1 said:


> Kul bhi bhutto zinda tha aaj bhi bhutto zinda hay
> jiyayee bhutto
> sada jiaya



where did that come from???????


----------



## Alpha1

Hyperion said:


> So what are the updates...


scumbag is shot but alive. Shot in the leg.


----------



## Ayush

so guys,he still standing??


----------



## RazPaK

Elite forces police.. Bwhahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

PP &#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1672;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1729; &#1608;&#1575;&#1662;&#1672;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1746; &#1594;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1608;&#1604; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746;&#1748;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alpha1

Saleem said:


> where did that come from???????


Was just jesting


----------



## Stealth

police nay hawai fire kar kay intahai bahadri ka muzahira kia... Usko pakarnay k bad hawai firing ka TUK ? **

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Sam

nuclearpak said:


> There was a guy hawayi firing with his Dragunov!



Hawai firing woth dragnouv aisa pakistan me he hos kta ha. fun time


----------



## Imran Khan

*lolllllllllllls we won *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Hyperion said:


> So what are the updates...



Police has taken his Redbull into Custody!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

RazPaK said:


> Elite forces police.. Bwhahahaha



They are Elite thats why they didnt did anything stupid like Zamrud Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

RazPaK said:


> Elite forces police.. Bwhahahaha



Sir goli to police Waley ney chaley hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Hawai firing with a dragunuv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

HRK said:


> dear any link of Indian News channel.....reporting this news...???



no but india tv might b reporting like this... they make **** out of news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Media got a new story.... Zumurd Khan


----------



## Stealth

*hahaha again BS.. Pakistan kay aham Tansebaat aur Islamabad ko "RED ALERT" kardiya gaya hey hahaha Mehran base Attack, GHQ Attack, Kamra Base Attack, Drone strike, All suicide blast, Bomb blast, even dako ke chori kay baad ye jo hakomat mulk ko "RED ALERT" Kardeti haina sa kuch honay kay baad ... inko banda ***** maray!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

nuclearpak said:


> And also the sniper who shot the leg.
> 
> The SSP and Zamurd Khan *should be given some sort of medal.*..definitely.
> 
> And here we go...PPP already starting with Jeay Bhutto and BB Shaheed...these idiots just can't keep that stuff out of it.



Both of them should be fined instead,, for putting lives in danger. Had they shot him earlier(on leg or where ever), no one would be injured or put at risk. This was HEIGHT of *un-*professionalism.


Pakistanis are proving MORE dramai than indians. Media & members on this forum alike. Everyday I just want to give up on this nations of brain-dead.



JonAsad said:


> I just came back home- from a long drive-
> 
> I hv heard about the situation-
> 
> Tell me something brilliant like this has happened?-
> 
> youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=-4-9WdwF9EI


Instead the total opposite happened. & Pakistanis are making heros out of this un-professional handling of situation.




Devil Soul said:


> indian beware we got Zumurd Khan now..



Because of ur Zumurad Khan-like security managers, *india is successful* in causing terrorism inside Pakistan. Every day our police are blown into "&#1670;&#1726;&#1670;&#1726;&#1681;&#1746;" *because they think like Zumurad khan*. If they did NOT had a Zumurad Khan's brain, many security guys who are shaheed now would be alive. Pakistan would be in much better security situation That's their level of training... We would have been safer if we did not have Zumurad Khan(s) rather had sane ppl who knew how to handle such situations. Likes of Zumurad Khan watch too many indian movies & thing they can handle criminals like hero in a movies does...


-
-
-

*He also shot his wife... Wife is injured too...* Well done Zumurad Khan & security planners. May ALLAH save me & my family from ur *pathetic* handling. 

http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/13599648/img/Anonymous/Sikandar-Islamabad2.jpg
-







-
-
-

*Here's SOP for such situations.*... Once suspect had fired already then you move in to use weapons & at NO point one should try to grab hold of suspect like un-athletic Zumurad tried to...

http://www.dca.state.ga.us/development/research/programs/downloads/law/Chap18-3.html

*Assault on a Secured Area and Use of Weapons -

The following guidelines should be followed in preparation of an assault and the use of weapons:

Continued negotiating, a lessening of demands and the uneventful passage of deadlines imposed by the suspect may indicate that the suspect is beginning to weaken. Continue to negotiate and to consume time;

If convinced that the suspect has become destructive and irrational, the SWAT, Special Ops, or ERT Team Commander, or his/her designee, should prepare for an assault action; and

The authority to commence an assault and/or to employ firepower will only be given by the SWAT, Special Ops, or ERT Commander. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

The guys in this forum are such little pansies.

Suicide bombers or terrorists don't waste any time in attacking. In many cases, if a suicide bomber fails his target he will detonate immediately.

The fact is that guy was harmless and milking every minute he got because of khassi Isloooooo police.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriots

We did not kill this man due to fear of sou motto action by SC --- Police


----------



## Major Sam

As by ARY 

Zamurd khan natinal hero  with back ground music.....


Pakistani tujhe salam , Pakistani tujhe salam


----------



## Nassr

nuclearpak said:


> Adios motherfvcker.



You are a Moderator and you use such atrocious language on your own forum. You should be ashamed of yourself and ought to apologise to the members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## L@eeq

Stealth said:


> *hahaha again BS.. Pakistan kay aham Tansebaat aur Islamabad ko "RED ALERT" kardiya gaya hey hahaha Mehran base Attack, GHQ Attack, Kamra Base Attack, Drone strike, All suicide blast, Bomb blast, even dako ke chori kay baad ye jo hakomat mulk ko "RED ALERT" Kardeti haina sa kuch honay kay baad ... inko banda ***** maray!*




bhai is ka matlab hai kuch hony wala hai. jab redalert kia bannu jail ko to woh gai. 
jab red alert kia dikhan jail ko woh gai. ab ALLAH na kary . inhon nay itni jagon ko red alert kar dia daikho kia hota hai


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

balixd said:


> That was to keep crowd away, they fired with ak47 too,



I don't think crowd even would understand that language 

Too many idiots and cops not showing more muscle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssethii

Alpha1 said:


> scumbag is shot but alive. Shot in the leg.



The second went through his chest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## L@eeq

&#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1594;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1606; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;: &#1580;&#1740;&#1608; &#1606;&#1740;&#1608;&#1586;
&#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1608; &#1576;&#1740;&#1608;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;: &#1580;&#1740;&#1608; &#1606;&#1740;&#1608;&#1586;

&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1729; &#1594;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1583;&#1608; &#1576;&#1740;&#1608;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1608;&#1580;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1594; &#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1740;&#1575; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1594; &#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608; &#1576;&#1740;&#1608;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1748;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I don't think crowd even would understand that language
> 
> Too many idiots and cops not showing more muscle



Exactly, infact when they put up the tents, the idiot cameramen got into fight with police......you should listen to so called security experts on tv channels.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Can someone tell me what did he collide his car with? There was damage and car parts on the ground


----------



## Alpha1

Nassr said:


> You are a Moderator and you use such atrocious language on your own forum. You should be ashamed of yourself and ought to apologise to the members.


 @nuclearpak is one of best MODS around. Mods are humans you know!


----------



## Patriots

I want ganjas govt to be end --- Sikandar


----------



## Dance

Heard Sikander was shot in the lungs too and is in critical condition. Also that his wife was Arab.... Geo is acting as if Zamrud Khan is some kind of superhero. Give me a break!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

*SIKANDAR'S LIFE IS IN DANGER- Dunya*


----------



## L@eeq

The awkward moment when a PPP guy turns out to be the hero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Can someone tell me what did he collide his car with? There was damage and car parts on the ground



Other police vehicles......they stopped him at checkpoint, but he failed to comply, they chased him up on two vehicles and smashd into him


----------



## Alpha1

Kanwal got hit! 1 bullet in the leg


----------



## Imran Khan

*zamurd khan zindabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## L@eeq

Alpha1 said:


> Kanwal got hit! 1 bullet in the leg



yeh intahai ghair zimadari ka nateja hai. hamari police itni nikami hai k itna bhe khayal nahi rakh sakti ... b.crap

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

balixd said:


> Other police vehicles......they stopped him at checkpoint, but he failed to comply, they chased him up on two vehicles and smashd into him



So vehicular assault on top of brandishing weapons and lifting them in the air like that

The more I read about this guy the crazier I think he is. I'm sorry for his kid. Not for him or his brain dead wife. Glad the car wasn't rigged to explode either

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

L@eeq said:


> yeh intahai ghair zimadari ka nateja hai. hamari police itni nikami hai k itna bhe khayal nahi rakh sakti ... b.crap



Bhai iss ko MQM nay hi bheja tha  Media darr gaya iss liye asal baat nahi batai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssethii

How many people will call this guy a terrorist?


----------



## alibaz

Patriots said:


> PP &#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1672;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1729; &#1608;&#1575;&#1662;&#1672;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746;&#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1746; &#1594;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1608;&#1604; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746;&#1748;



&#1711;&#1585;&#1575;&#1652;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1585;&#1578;&#1746; &#1608;&#1711;&#1585;&#1606;&#1729; &#1570;&#1574;&#1606;&#1583;&#1749; &#1740;&#1729; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1726;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## sur

http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/13599661/img/Anonymous/Sikandar-Islamabad3.jpg
-






.
.
.

If he had been taken out *earlier*. His child won't have to be in the line of *panic-shooting*...
.
http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/13599648/img/Anonymous/Sikandar-Islamabad2.jpg
.






.
.
.


http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/13599611/img/Anonymous/Sikandar-Islamabad.jpg
-








http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...ng-ak-blue-area-islamabad-76.html#post4645420
http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...ng-ak-blue-area-islamabad-67.html#post4645127



Devil Soul said:


> ...[/IMG]



Shame on likes of you having a laugh at ppl injured as a result of pathetic handling. 
Lannat teray Pakistani hoonay parr. Likes of u deserve to be crushed by ur enemy.



Devil Soul said:


>


Aameen...



> its you not me who is hell bound on potraying those people *who helped end this saga* as villain



No one is making any villians.... We are just pointing out un=professional handling.

The only help he did was to get at least three innocent injured. many could have been dead too. & u guys are making that pathetic handling of situation into a heroic act. If Sikandar had to be shot in chest/leg that could be done much better, & without jeopardising those 3 injured, in earlier 4-5 hours. And look at that "Ranger" @RescueRanger liking ur post. That's exactly what I've been saying. Pakistani security agencies are pathetic un-professional. A "Ranger" prefers this type of ending. No wonder Karachi is still a mess despite rangers being there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Alpha1

Devil Soul said:


>


Itni jaldi memes bhi bun gaye?


----------



## L@eeq



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

L@eeq said:


> yeh intahai ghair zimadari ka nateja hai. hamari police itni nikami hai k itna bhe khayal nahi rakh sakti ... b.crap



&#1590;&#1585;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1652;&#1746; &#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1575;&#1652; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1740;


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Alpha1 said:


> Hawai firing with a dragunuv



Shooting to the moon!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

sur said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...ng-ak-blue-area-islamabad-76.html#post4645420
> 
> 
> http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/13599661/img/Anonymous/Sikandar-Islamabad3.jpg
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> If he had been taken out *earlier*. His child won't have to be in the line of *panic-shooting*...
> .
> http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/13599648/img/Anonymous/Sikandar-Islamabad2.jpg
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## L@eeq

GTA Islamabad Finally Over. Mission Failed, Try again later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

jiyeeeeeeeeeeeee zamurd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

The concept of tent was epic


----------



## RescueRanger

Patriots said:


> We did not kill this man due to fear of sou motto action by SC --- Police



What did I say.... Now wait for the show cause notices, you heard it here first.


----------



## Dance

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Was DSP injured in firing by the crazy guy or by the ammos fired by the police?
> 
> I understand that the wife was also injured in the leg. Both are alive. Kids are okay
> 
> Useless drama. You wanted your morality? You got it in the leg, azzhole
> 
> 
> 
> Fcking brilliant!


 the guy is in critical condition. Shot in the lungs (Sikander)


----------



## L@eeq

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Was DSP injured in firing by the crazy guy or by the ammos fired by the police?
> 
> I understand that the wife was also injured in the leg. Both are alive. Kids are okay
> 
> Useless drama. You wanted your morality? You got it in the leg, azzhole
> 
> 
> 
> Fcking brilliant!



i was surprised too. the guys now days are extra ordinary. they made it within minutes. the creativity .. wow.......


----------



## RazPaK

I bet Pakistani Army guys are laughing at Isloooo burger police.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

sur said:


> http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/13599661/img/Anonymous/Sikandar-Islamabad3.jpg
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> If he had been taken out *earlier*. His child won't have to be in the line of *panic-shooting*...
> .
> http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/13599648/img/Anonymous/Sikandar-Islamabad2.jpg
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/13599611/img/Anonymous/Sikandar-Islamabad.jpg
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...ng-ak-blue-area-islamabad-76.html#post4645420
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...ng-ak-blue-area-islamabad-67.html#post4645127
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on likes of you having a laugh at injured ppl. Lannat teray pakistani hoonay parr.







its you not me who is hell bound on potraying those people who helped end this saga as villain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Patriots said:


> We did not kill this man due to fear of sou motto action by SC --- Police



May be you are joking but The fact is that kanay dajjal has forced them to think so. He not only takes sou motto but adds ATC clause if a culprit is shot dead by Law Enforcement Agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

RescueRanger said:


> He is on end the best mods on tho forum... So please reserve your judgement till you get to know him.




But sir rules are rules which shouldn't be break by anyone whatever he/she is......


----------



## pkuser2k12

RazPaK said:


> I bet Pakistani Army guys are laughing at Isloooo burger police.



Sir g

*ch nisar* was saying a day ago *"taliban agencies ko pechay chor gaey"*

*aur idhar ch nisar ki capital police aik pagal single shooter ko nae sambhal saki*

MR BEAN OF SECURITY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## L@eeq

RazPaK said:


> I bet Pakistani Army guys are laughing at Isloooo burger police.



got this on my facebook. 

Via Pak Army

This is what we mean. How stupid the government, police could be in handling the Islamabad crisis. The issue which could have been resolved in 15 minutes has now turned into a dark comedy, making a joke of entire civil administration and political government. Now a politician is trying to become Tipu sultan for a clumsy attempt to grab the man and then falling off and running like hell . If this is the plan they can come up with after 5 hours, then may Allah help Pakistan !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> I will keep calling other terrorists like him mofos, got a problem?
> @RescueRanger, ASI Rana Muhammad Akmal, and Khurshid Shah...you know these guys?



Yes I do sir, SI Akmal is my Ustad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

RescueRanger said:


> He is one of the best mods on this forum... So please reserve your judgement till you get to know him. Also if you don't like his statement ignore it, don't be a ***** and complain about bad language on a manly defence forum, children should not be viewing such contet anyway. Cartoon Network ------> that way.
> 
> 
> 
> They followed the training and chain of command, if anyone laughs at them then well then the jokes on them.



Sir, I understand you have to defend Isloo elite burger police, but I will call pathan over police any day.

Shooting is easy. I'm sure even burger police could have done that. The only professional from burger police was the good doctor that tried to negotiate with the man.

Police should have formulated strategies to neutralize the threat, without shooting. The situation was being drawn out, and the longer you wait, the more desperate and high on adrenalin this guy could have become. I think Khan saab acted at the right time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> Yes I do sir, SI Akmal is my Ustad.



Then you would be pleased to know that he was the guy who shot this mofo right through the chest!

And also the second name I mentioned.

So my salute to them, great aim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

L@eeq said:


> got this on my facebook.
> 
> Via Pak Army
> 
> This is what we mean. How stupid the government, police could be in handling the Islamabad crisis. The issue which could have been resolved in 15 minutes has now turned into a dark comedy, making a joke of entire civil administration and political government. Now a politician is trying to become Tipu sultan for a clumsy attempt to grab the man and then falling off and running like hell . If this is the plan they can come up with after 5 hours, then may Allah help Pakistan !!



Bro this is not an official PAK Army FB & is run by PA fans...


----------



## Hashshāshīn

L@eeq said:


> GTA Islamabad Finally Over. Mission Failed, Try again later



*MISSION FAILED!

*







*BUSTED!*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

L@eeq said:


> got this on my facebook.
> 
> Via Pak Army
> 
> This is what we mean. How stupid the government, police could be in handling the Islamabad crisis. The issue which could have been resolved in 15 minutes has now turned into a dark comedy, making a joke of entire civil administration and political government. Now a politician is trying to become Tipu sultan for a clumsy attempt to grab the man and then falling off and running like hell . If this is the plan they can come up with after 5 hours, then may Allah help Pakistan !!






And I was right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

this guy turned out to be a GHAZI -- otherwise PPP have got a long list of 'shaheeds'


----------



## RescueRanger

RazPaK said:


> Sir, I understand you have to defend Isloo elite burger police, but I will call pathan over police any day.
> 
> Shooting is easy. I'm sure even burger police could have done that. The only professional from burger police was the good doctor that tried to negotiate with the man.
> 
> Police should have formulated strategies to neutralize the threat, without shooting. The situation was being drawn out, and the longer you wait, the more desperate and high on adrenalin this guy could have become. I think Khan saab acted at the right time.



Theek hain Bahi, I am off to hardy's with my burger police buddies. Ap khao khan sahib ke sat dum phookth. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## L@eeq

Devil Soul said:


> Bro this is not an official PAK Army FB & is run by PA fans...



i know brother. but isnt it right?? 
what they said was right. sory i forgto to delete via pak army thing.


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> Then you would be pleased to know that he was the guy who shot this mofo right through the chest!
> 
> And also the second name I mentioned.
> 
> So my salute to them, great aim.



Both are ATAP US Qualified ATS instructors at police lines. Here I Akmal Ustad in action:
ats n action - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

RescueRanger said:


> Theek hain Bahi, I am off to hardy's with my burger police buddies. Ap khao khan sahib ke sat dum phookth. :p



Gladly. Maybe we can meet up for chai later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

If there would have been a policeman instead of Zamurd Khan, this thing would have been forgotten in a second and no appreciation.

Even now, the media saying 'Zamurd khan nay police ka kaam kar dia, police ko sabaq sikhaya bla bla bla.

Not to take anything away from what he did, but Isl police did exactly what they were told to do, to negotiate and ensure nothing bad happened. Which didn't...Ch Nisar also said that the guy should be taken alive, so that is why they didn't kill straight away.

Media lambasting police. These people really are pathetic. Now crying that the police beat up media folks. Jab jaga khali nhn kar rahay to mar hi paray gi na.



RescueRanger said:


> Both are ATAP US Qualified ATS instructors at police lines. Here I Akmal Ustad in action:
> ats n action - YouTube



Oh so h Is the one in the video, great marksmen.

Both are in Police?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Salute to all Police officers who waited patiently and performed their duty well and made sure no one got killed.


----------



## fawwaxs

Thanks to SIkandar, he has given our anchors & hosts new topic to discuss on their show for a whole week & forget India & LOC issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Alright folks. Show's over. Nothing to see here.

If you get kidnapped and call ISLOO Elite task Commando Mujahid police force, put in an order for a burger and prepare to wait from anywhere to 4-36 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

L@eeq said:


> i know brother. but isnt it right??
> what they said was right. sory i forgto to delete via pak army thing.



diff people got diff prospective to look @ things, i will prefer 5 hrs of wait over loss of life ...... Zumurd Khan acted on his own, he failed to grab this sikandir guy, but managed to divert his attention and police seized this initiative, i do agree that ISB took a bit longer than they should have, but we must learn to give credit where its due....


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> If there would have been a policeman instead of Zamurd Khan, this thing would have been forgotten in a second and no appreciation.
> 
> Even now, the media saying 'Zamurd khan nay police ka kaam kar dia, police ko sabaq sikhaya bla bla bla.
> 
> Not to take anything away from what he did, but Isl police did exactly what they were told to do, to negotiate and ensure nothing bad happened. Which didn't...Ch Nisar also said that the guy should be taken alive, so that is why they didn't kill straight away.
> 
> Media lambasting police. These people really are pathetic. Now crying that the police beat up media folks. Jab jaga khali nhn kar rahay to mar hi paray gi na.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so h Is the one in the video, great marksmen.
> 
> Both are in Police?



Yes sir both are instructors at Islamabd Police ATS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

L@eeq said:


> GTA Islamabad Finally Over. Mission Failed, Try again later



Template from Vice City for Ps2. 

4 star warning level? The way the police hadled it I would think only 2 star. 


Can someone tell me which idiots were setting up TENTS??? I feel dumb after watching some of the coverage. This is so ridiculous that its funny in a weird way. Handled like sissies 

Could have sent attack dogs to surprise and quickly subdue him (and yes, he would be subdued!)

Create a diversion followed by Concussion/stun grenade.


With all those morons and media standing there and with the children in car it made things so complicated and worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

ch nisar was saying a day ago "taliban agencies ko pechay chor gaey"

aur idhar ch nisar ki capital police aik pagal single shooter ko nae sambhal saki

MR BEAN OF SECURITY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maler

This is a height of stupidity by officer in-charge of situation by letting this politician, Zamurad Khan to act dangerously to score some cheap points in public and endangering human life. This stupidity can cost score of human lives i.e. children, Zamurad Khan himself, offender, wife of offender and spectators, because neither he is trained for it nor Its a civilian job. If civilians starts interfering and taking these situations in their own hands, the country would become a mess (it already somewhat messed in Pakistan). Also, then why you need police?? Send them home and reduce burden at national treasury. The role that media is playing is childish, moronic and disgusting. Media is making this guy Zamurad Khan a national hero instead of criticizing him and setting the precedent to follow in future by encouraging and celebrating his act. This is not heroism, its a plane stupidity.

Whole responsibility should be fixed at officer in-charge, if he allowed this and If that politician fool acted on its own, a case must be registered on him for taking the law in his own hands and endangering human life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## L@eeq

Devil Soul said:


> diff people got diff prospective to look @ things, i will prefer 5 hrs of wait over loss of life ...... Zumurd Khan acted on his own, he failed to grab this sikandir guy, but managed to divert his attention and police seized this initiative, i do agree that ISB took a bit longer than they should have, but we must learn to give credit where its due....




yar i think it wasnt necessory to hit him. a man untrained like sikandar could have been nutrilized without so much fuss. khair leave it. now the drama is over.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Template from Vice City for Ps2.
> 
> 4 star warning level? The way the police hadled it I would think only 2 star.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me which idiots were setting up TENTS??? I feel dumb after watching some of the coverage. This is so ridiculous that its funny in a weird way. Handled like sissies
> 
> Could have sent attack dogs to surprise and quickly subdue him (and yes, he would be subdued!)
> 
> Create a diversion followed by Concussion/stun grenade.
> 
> 
> With all those morons and media standing there and with the children in car it made things so complicated and worse.



sir g how he came to talk to ssp it showd that he was not a trained person. after knowing that what took police so long. a trained person will soon know after watching his grip on the gun as well. 
after knowing this how could police not neutralize him withing half an hour. or an hour . . .


----------



## Leader

what happened, is he dead?


----------



## Devil Soul

L@eeq said:


> yar i think it wasnt necessory to hit him. a man untrained like sikandar could have been nutrilized without so much fuss. khair leave it. now the drama is over.



We all came to know about Sikandir being trained or untrained when the drama ended, didnt we???, so proceeding with caution was the only way forward, khair ALLAH ka shukar hai it all ended..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nuclearpak said:


> If there would have been a policeman instead of Zamurd Khan, this thing would have been forgotten in a second and no appreciation.
> 
> Even now, the media saying 'Zamurd khan nay police ka kaam kar dia, police ko sabaq sikhaya bla bla bla.
> 
> Not to take anything away from what he did, but Isl police did exactly what they were told to do, to negotiate and ensure nothing bad happened. Which didn't...Ch Nisar also said that the guy should be taken alive, so that is why they didn't kill straight away.
> 
> Media lambasting police. These people really are pathetic. Now crying that the police beat up media folks. Jab jaga khali nhn kar rahay to mar hi paray gi na.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so h Is the one in the video, great marksmen.
> 
> Both are in Police?



Guys got balls of steel. But nothing he did was really "helpful" 

By lunging at the guy he could've created a worse situation. Cops didn't exercise their full authority but they're the ones with the guns. This guy is not a certified negotiator; efforts appreciated, but that kind of stuff gets you shot and killed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fawwaxs

New Pakistani Drama Telefilm -
Title: ''The Rise of Sikander''
Hero: Malik Sikadner
Heroine: Kanwal
Special Apperance: Nabeel Gabool
Extras: Captial Police
Sponsors: Redbull - Goldleaf
Logisitics: Toyota
Distribution Partner: PEMRA (Pakistan Electronic Media Regularity Authority)
Advertising Partners: Dawn / Jang Group
Beneficeries: Zamrud Khan - (Endless interviews from TV channels for two weeks!)
Critics Opinion! Sikander Stole the lime light from Taher Shah literally "Eye 2 Eye"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RazPaK

LoL, the clown was dual-wielding carbines, like he was Rambo or playing black ops.

They should have just wrestled him to the ground in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## L@eeq

Devil Soul said:


> We all came to know about Sikandir* being trained or untrained *when the drama ended, didnt we???, so proceeding with caution was the only way forward, khair ALLAH ka shukar hai it all ended..



ask this question from a trained person and he will tell you from the gesture of the gun handler that he's trained or not. and how he was acting showd that he was not trained.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Leader said:


> what happened, is he dead?



Some people saying he was shot in legs and chest (meaning loss of blood would be quick)

Some saying only shots to leg


Geo Shyt news says he's alive. No other confirmation yet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

Leader said:


> what happened, is he dead?



Sir g 

critically injured 

bullets hit in legs and in the back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

L@eeq said:


> ask this question from a trained person and he will tell you from the gesture of the gun handler that he's trained or not. and how he was acting showd that he was not trained.



If I were within yards of him and a security official, I would interpret his non verbal physical actions as hostile and threatening. 

4 or 5 times he lifts his weapon in the air, pointing it almost at officers. 

More than enough justification to take him out.... Lethally or non-lethally


This should have been 20-30 minutes affair, if that. 

Not hours long spicy drama for news, and lectures by him on "morality" 



*triple face palm*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Some people saying he was shot in legs and chest (meaning loss of blood would be quick)
> 
> Some saying only shots to leg
> 
> 
> Geo Shyt news says he's alive. No other confirmation yet



Geo has to be the worst channel on earth after Fox.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Some people saying he was shot in legs and chest (meaning loss of blood would be quick)
> 
> Some saying only shots to leg
> 
> 
> Geo Shyt news says he's alive. No other confirmation yet


Sikander and his wife are both treated at PIMS


----------



## Leader

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Some people saying he was shot in legs and chest (meaning loss of blood would be quick)
> 
> Some saying only shots to leg
> 
> 
> Geo Shyt news says he's alive. No other confirmation yet


 @pkuser2k12

wasnt he tackled by Zamrud khan? then why he got shot?



A.Rafay said:


> Sikander and his wife are both treated at PIMS



wife was shot too?


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

L@eeq said:


> ask this question from a trained person and he will tell you from the gesture of the gun handler that he's trained or not. and how he was acting showd that he was not trained.



i think the people who were handling the situation are more experienced than us watching on our TV sets. A guy with fully loaded guns at his disposal is always considered dangerous. He was firing randomly in air so the guy did knew how to use his weapon.


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Guys got balls of steel. But nothing he did was really "helpful"
> 
> By lunging at the guy he could've created a worse situation. Cops didn't exercise their full authority but they're the ones with the guns. This guy is not a certified negotiator; efforts appreciated, but that kind of stuff gets you shot and killed



Our media was also acting like negotiators.

As I explained before, this could serve only to worsen the situation and irritate the guy, not make it better.

The Police should have got the media back and given them a big danda, which they did when the Rangers came, but media came back, finally they erected the qanat.

Btw, the guy got hit in the chest as well, bullet penetrated his lungs, entry and exit. You could also make out when he got shot in the chest, after he fell down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## L@eeq

&#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1746; &#1670;&#1726; &#1711;&#1726;&#1606;&#1657;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1575; &#1583;&#1726;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1740; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; ... &#1740;&#1729; &#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1585;&#1740;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1672; &#1578;&#1608;&#1681; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;.... &#1575;&#1587;&#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608; ...
&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1601; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1672;&#1575;&#1705;&#1657;&#1585; &#1705;&#1608; &#1601;&#1608;&#1606; ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Talon said:


>



Both are incoherent and have pea sized brain matter inside the head 

Curse their mustaches!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


> @pkuser2k12
> 
> wasnt he tackled by Zamrud khan? then why he got shot?
> 
> 
> 
> wife was shot too?



Yes, she was injured by shells not shot.


----------



## pkuser2k12

Leader said:


> @pakuser2k12
> 
> wasnt he tackled by Zamrud khan? then why he got shot?



He did not got tackled properly and got away as Zamurd fell down and he did not got grip of him

He took position 10 steps away from Zamud Khan but could not fire on him because his children were exactly behind Zamurd Khan

He raised both rifles in air at the same instant he was shot

i think wife was shot in cross fire 

if i find the video i will post it here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nuclearpak said:


> Our media was also acting like negotiators.
> 
> As I explained before, this could serve only to worsen the situation and irritate the guy, not make it better.
> 
> The Police should have got the media back and given them a big danda, which they did when the Rangers came, but media came back, finally they erected the qanat.
> 
> Btw, the guy got hit in the chest as well, bullet penetrated his lungs, entry and exit. You could also make out when he got shot in the chest, after he fell down.




But nooooooo. That would be a violation of media rights!!! How dare law enforcement officials show them daanda and put them out of possibly dangerous situation

This would be grounds for mass protest at press club! 


*more face palms*


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> @pkuser2k12
> 
> wasnt he tackled by Zamrud khan? then why he got shot?
> 
> 
> 
> wife was shot too?



Didn't you watch it?

Turn on the tv now, or go a few pages back to the video.

Zamurd Khan actually failed completely at grabbing the attacker, total fail. He slipped, that slip probably saved his life...attacker went back, pointed his gun but didn't shoot IMO, then got his guns up in the air, a bullet hit his gun, he panics and runs, bullets hit his leg, he goes on the ground, one ATS guy points a gun at his head, some intel guy grabs him, policemen gets the weapons. And whisked away in seconds. In seconds, ambulance and fire truck and a crowd and guy is gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

@Leader




*Here is the video Sir g:*





*YOUTUBE:*












*DAILYMOTION:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Didn't you watch it?
> 
> Turn on the tv now, or go a few pages back to the video.
> 
> Zamurd Khan actually failed completely at grabbing the attacker, total fail. He slipped, that slip probably saved his life...attacker went back, pointed his gun but didn't shoot IMO, then got his guns up in the air, a bullet hit his gun, he panics and runs, bullets hit his leg, he goes on the ground, one ATS guy points a gun at his head, some intel guy grabs him, policemen gets the weapons. And whisked away in seconds. In seconds, ambulance and fire truck and a crowd and guy is gone.



no, was busy...


wow... what drama..... let me see....


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> But nooooooo. That would be a violation of media rights!!! How dare law enforcement officials show them daanda and put them out of possibly dangerous situation
> 
> This would be grounds for mass protest at press club!
> 
> 
> *more face palms*



Actually that did happen! 

The policemen was trying to get the ARY news reporter away, who didn't budge. Rangers guy cam and even then he didn't budge. Then a forlift with a concrete block came and the guy finally moved. Idiot.

Then a fight broke out between Dunya cameraman and police when they were telling them to move back. Dunya still crying that their camera men weren't being let to do their job. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## L@eeq

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=495134227239859

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

pkuser2k12 said:


> @Leader
> 
> Here is the video Sir g:


the guy didnt even shoot that zamrud khan nor any civilian nor any soldier... how can he be a threat?! He just fired randomly ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> If I were within yards of him and a security official, I would interpret his non verbal physical actions as hostile and threatening.
> 
> 4 or 5 times he lifts his weapon in the air, pointing it almost at officers.
> 
> More than enough justification to take him out.... Lethally or non-lethally



Sir law is simple as the taught in police:

Dafa 99: nahi nahi, if the persons jesters are not threatening a person of imminent thread to life, or threat to property or case of izzat zany bil jabber the. You can't use lethal force.

Dafa 100 ; Hundred "Han Han" if the jesture or actions of the person are life threatening, or immediate loss of life, izzat, zany bil jabber then lethal force is justified.

Even in this umbrella you have to justify level of force used. You can't shoot someone hurling abuse saying I was under imminent threat. Similarly if the weapon is in shakari position the threat is minimal and 99 not 100 would apply. 

Now when we talk about use force in Pakistan, not USA:UK etc, here is te levels of force:

Level 1: Physical presence- te physical presence, uniform, appearance an demeanour deter criminals
Level 2: Verbal caution/ compliance - achieved by using assertive direct cautions and commands.
Level 3: Non aggressive physical interention: using hands to stop person by blocking path, redirection, intervention
Level 4: pain compliant locks and physical contact: joint locks, body locks, physical restraint
Level 5: non lethal force: tear has, batons etc
Level 6: Lethal force
Level 7: Kill Zone

Hope this helps, remember that this can move upon down level dynamically ad can be though of line a rubber band.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Devil Soul said:


> i think the people who were handling the situation are more experienced than us watching on our TV sets. A guy with fully loaded guns at his disposal is always considered dangerous. He was firing randomly in air so the guy did knew how to use his weapon.



If you even brandished a weapon in Washingon DC -especially within hundred yards of White House - secret service as well as snipers atop the White House would take turns pumping you with 7.62mm and 9mm lead 

Just putting things in perspective 

This should not have been multiple hours affair. Media had a blast, but it reflects poorly on Islamabad police. They are having well trained people but they don't have water in their ball sacks. Show some muscle! Get those god damn civilians out of there, set up cordon, no media people to give him attention. 

I'm not saying be trigger happy but the second he raises weapons and using threatening posture like that he is fair game

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## L@eeq

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> If you even brandished a weapon in Washingon DC -especially within hundred yards of White House -* secret service as well as snipers atop the White House would take turns pumping you with 7.62mm and 9mm lead*
> 
> Just putting things in perspective
> 
> This should not have been multiple hours affair. Media had a blast, but it reflects poorly on Islamabad police. They are having well trained people but they don't have water in their ball sacks. Show some muscle! Get those god damn civilians out of there, set up cordon, no media people to give him attention.
> 
> I'm not saying be trigger happy but the second he raises weapons and using threatening posture like that he is fair game



thats what i want to tell, 

if you give a trained person that much time he will ruin the party. kill many and will do too much damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> If you even brandished a weapon in Washingon DC -especially within hundred yards of White House - secret service as well as snipers atop the White House would take turns pumping you with 7.62mm and 9mm lead
> 
> Just putting things in perspective
> 
> This should not have been multiple hours affair. Media had a blast, but it reflects poorly on Islamabad police. They are having well trained people but they don't have water in their ball sacks. Show some muscle! Get those god damn civilians out of there, set up cordon, no media people to give him attention.
> 
> I'm not saying be trigger happy but the second he raises weapons and using threatening posture like that he is fair game



Fair game for you and me maybe, but what about your Hamid Mirs and Asma Jehangirs?

Lal Masjid was also fair game. The guy killed for not stopping at a checkpoint was also fair game. When you don't stop, you get a bullet, simple.

But those guys are in jail now.

Policemen and Rangers now think twice before using force in cities, had this been in Rajanpur or some tehsil of Sindh, this would have been over in 30 minutes. But here the media was all over the place. The media has become a mafia and PEMRA is sleeping. 30 minutes primetime to a terrorist!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

RescueRanger said:


> Sir law is simple as the taught in police:
> 
> Dafa 99: nahi nahi, if the persons jesters are not threatening a person of imminent thread to life, or threat to property or case of izzat zany bil jabber the. You can't use lethal force.
> 
> Dafa 100 ; Hundred "Han Han" if the jesture or actions of the person are life threatening, or immediate loss of life, izzat, zany bil jabber then lethal force is justified.
> 
> Even in this umbrella you have to justify level of force used. You can't shoot someone hurling abuse saying I was under imminent threat. Similarly if the weapon is in shakari position the threat is minimal and 99 not 100 would apply.
> 
> Now when we talk about use force in Pakistan, not USA:UK etc, here is te levels of force:
> 
> Level 1: Physical presence- te physical presence, uniform, appearance an demeanour deter criminals
> Level 2: Verbal caution/ compliance - achieved by using assertive direct cautions and commands.
> Level 3: Non aggressive physical interention: using hands to stop person by blocking path, redirection, intervention
> Level 4: pain compliant locks and physical contact: joint locks, body locks, physical restraint
> Level 5: non lethal force: tear has, batons etc
> Level 6: Lethal force
> Level 7: Kill Zone
> 
> Hope this helps, remember that this can move upon down level dynamically ad can be though of line a rubber band.



I could take 3 or 4 freeze frame pictures and show when his barrel is pointed at officers. And that too I think when he had finger on the actual trigger (cops can't see if safety on or off from meters away) 

I don't know procedures or police checklist but thanks for sharing. At least thank God no officers killed or severely injureD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

India is not perfect, but Pakistan still require time to make a system and let it be matured. Police did a good job by not shooting, respecting human life, giving time to let him wore off. But climax washed all. Why police was shooting in air after capturing him??? They did not won a war against enemy, they only shot and caught an offender of their own country. What they are celebrating for??? No offense, but it is indiscipline to my eyes.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nuclearpak said:


> Fair game for you and me maybe, but what about your Hamid Mirs and Asma Jehangirs?
> 
> Lal Masjid was also fair game. The guy killed for not stopping at a checkpoint was also fair game. When you don't stop, you get a bullet, simple.
> 
> But those guys are in jail now.
> 
> Policemen and Rangers now think twice before using force in cities, had this been in Rajanpur or some tehsil of Sindh, this would have been over in 30 minutes. But here the media was all over the place. The media has become a mafia and PEMRA is sleeping. 30 minutes primetime to a terrorist!



Extremely a cause for frustration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I could take 3 or 4 freeze frame pictures and show when his barrel is pointed at officers. And that too I think when he had finger on the actual trigger (cops can't see if safety on or off from meters away)
> 
> I don't know procedures or police checklist but thanks for sharing. At least thank God no officers killed or severely injureD



The first time the SSP came to talk and when Sikandar got his gun up to gesture, I had my heart in throat moment.

But the officer seemed pretty calm, at least on the outside.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Maler said:


> India is not perfect, but Pakistan still require time to make a system and let it be matured. Police did a good job by not shooting, respecting human life, giving time to let him wore off. But climax washed all. Why police was shooting in air after capturing him??? They did not won a war against enemy, they only shot and caught an offender of their own country. What they are celebrating for??? No offense, but it is indiscipline to my eyes.



It was a lot stupider after Manawan police academy incident. After the terrorists were all killed several officers were doing hawayi firing with AKs full auto. In fairness - I think they were cadets only

It doesn't reflect well on the whole force. Actually I was aware of only firing during the incident when they tried scaring away media and civilians. Not aware of firings after suspect went down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## L@eeq

nuclearpak said:


> Fair game for you and me maybe, but what about your Hamid Mirs and Asma Jehangirs?
> 
> Lal Masjid was also fair game. The guy killed for not stopping at a checkpoint was also fair game. When you don't stop, you get a bullet, simple.
> 
> But those guys are in jail now.
> 
> Policemen and Rangers now think twice before using force in cities, had this been in Rajanpur or some tehsil of Sindh, this would have been over in 30 minutes. But here the media was all over the place. The media has become a mafia and PEMRA is sleeping. 30 minutes primetime to a terrorist!



why dont our agencies and army controll our media?? the first question comes to my mind after watching these bas...tds
this negative propaganda against army and ISI is hurting us badly. a layman take their point of view as well. Army and ISI are unable to talk to a layman. but these bitche..s will always be their to creat a point. 
its our army and ISI's fault not going after these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

What are they brandishing their gun in the air for firing away like that... I hope I am mistaken and this is not some sort of idiotic celebration in taking this guy down.


----------



## pkuser2k12

Talon said:


> the guy didnt even shoot that zamrud khan nor any civilian nor any soldier... how can he be a threat?! He just fired randomly ....



I hope he survives and we could know the real story who was behind him or why he acted this way but He would get very high sentenced or will be send to mental hospital if found abnormal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Zamurd khan did really really stupid thing, damn brave yet very stupid,, it was not his place, not at all... very wrongly managed, sorry to say, very wrongly managed !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

RazPaK said:


> The guys in this forum are such little pansies.
> 
> Suicide bombers or terrorists don't waste any time in attacking. In many cases, if a suicide bomber fails his target he will detonate immediately.
> 
> The fact is that guy was harmless and milking every minute he got because of khassi Isloooooo police.



Exactly!!
Rightly said...


----------



## L@eeq



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

this whole episode would have become very tragic and unfortunate... but luckily Sikandar didnt fire, he was a fake !!


----------



## Nassr

> Originally Posted by nuclearpak View Post
> Thank you very much.
> 
> *I will keep calling other terrorists like him* *mofos*, *got a problem*?
> @RescueRanger, ASI Rana Muhammad Akmal, and Khurshid Shah...you know these guys?





nuclearpak said:


> Then you would be pleased to know that he was the guy who shot this *mofo *right through the chest!
> 
> And also the second name I mentioned.
> 
> So my salute to them, great aim.



Yes Mr Moderator I have a problem. And the problem is the fil-thy language you are using. Ladies, kids and gentlemen also visit this forum and you are supposed to keep it clean for them to enjoy posting by not spreading the fi-lth yourself. 

And then, please be brave enough to let the posted comment remain for all to see instead of cowardly deleting it after some time to hide your transgression. Good Moderators do not do that. 

I demand that you apologise for your repeated indiscretion and moderate to keep this forum clean instead of joining those who spread the dirt around. 

Thank you.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Alpha1 said:


> Kul bhi bhutto zinda tha aaj bhi bhutto zinda hay
> jiyayee bhutto
> sada jiaya



Jiyay Bhutto!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Poor skills of our police and security personnel has been exposed again..no plan what should do; no idea who should take responsiblity of dealing with this man..no clue where should get the command from in any such emergency situtation

This guy should have been killed when he started fire on police before all this coverage and tamasha


----------



## Leader

and for sure give golden shakehand to the Sniper who shot.... just get rid of him....


----------



## unitedstatesofislam

RazPaK said:


> Oy ja oy. Ek pathan ney puri Islamabad police ko beghairat kar diya.



Zamurad Khan is not Pathan. He belongs to Pindi.


----------



## RescueRanger

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Poor skills of our police and security personnel has been exposed again..no plan what should do; no ideal who should take responsiblity of dealing with this man..no clue where should get the command from in any such emergency situtation
> 
> This guy should have been killed when he started fire on police before all this coverage and tamasha



Police followed their chain of commas. Please be reminded that a POLICE sniper ended the facade ad not some politician.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Talon said:


> the guy didnt even shoot that zamrud khan nor any civilian nor any soldier... how can he be a threat?! He just fired randomly ....



Many problems: 

1) way too many people near gunman; kids should not have been standing there

2) all that is needed is one to three snipers to await order for fire. Not fifty different guys firing bullets 

3) shooting in the air after suspect is down? Come on man give me a break. Need more casualties?

4) DSP - who shot him?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Oscar said:


> What are they brandishing their gun in the air for firing away like that... I hope I am mistaken and this is not some sort of idiotic celebration in taking this guy down.



The SSP was asked for this and he said that sometimes this is done to instill fear (kind of like shock and awe) in the attackers mind and also keep the unrelated people like civilians and media away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

It was the third fire that hit his leg... and damn both the first two fires were way off target....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

RescueRanger said:


> Police followed their chain of commas. Please be reminded that a POLICE sniper ended the facade ad not some politician.



How long this tamasha going on?

Police snipper were even called from rawalpindi..they dont have it in capital for any emegency situtation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Nassr said:


> Yes Mr Moderator I have a problem. And the problem is the fil-thy language you are using. Ladies, kids and gentlemen also visit this forum and you are supposed to keep it clean for them to enjoy posting by not spreading the fi-lth yourself.
> 
> And then, please be brave enough to let the posted comment remain for all to see instead of cowardly deleting it after some time to hide your transgression. Good Moderators do not do that.
> 
> I demand that you apologise for your repeated indiscretion and moderate to keep this forum clean instead of joining those who spread the dirt around.
> 
> Thank you.



First of all I didn't delete the comment, another moderator did. So before labelling people as coward. Best thing in Pakistan is to start labelling people.

Secondly, apologize for what? If you have a problem with me, please make a thread in GHQ section so that admin and senior mods can see to it.

I will never apologize for abusing a terrorist.



Raja.Pakistani said:


> How long this tamasha going on?
> 
> Police snipper were even called from rawalpindi..they dont have it in capital for any emegency situtation



Dude, I even gave the name of the two Isl ATS snipers who took the shots.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I feel most sorry for those children. Must be so traumatizing. Always sad to see kids caught up in a shyt like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

nuclearpak said:


> First of all I didn't delete the comment, another moderator did. So before labelling people as coward. Best thing in Pakistan is to start labelling people.
> 
> Secondly, apologize for what? If you have a problem with me, please make a thread in GHQ section so that admin and senior mods can see to it.
> 
> I will never apologize for abusing a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I even gave the name of the two Isl ATS snipers who took the shots.



The thing which is wrong will remain wrong your aggressive/harsh behavior can't change it ..


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Many problems:
> 
> 1) way too many people near gunman; kids should not have been standing there
> 
> 2) all that is needed is one to three snipers to await order for fire. Not fifty different guys firing bullets
> 
> 3) shooting in the air after suspect is down? Come on man give me a break. Need more casualties?
> 
> 4) DSP - who shot him?



Lessons to learn from this incident:

1- Keep media far far far away.

2- CLOSE ALL lines of communication of the suspect.

3- Ensure no unrelated person has a straight line of sight of the incident and no civilians try to bug in. Distance of at least 800 meters.

4- Police is the biggest and final authority. They are the ones incharge. Not some macho politician. They are politicians, lawmakers, not negotiators.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nuclearpak said:


> The SSP was asked for this and he said that sometimes this is done to instill fear (kind of like shock and awe) in the attackers mind and also keep the unrelated people like civilians and media away.



in most countries, yelling at them with guns in their hand (with safety on) and threatening them with ARREST is usually enough!!!


----------



## Jango

M-48 said:


> The thing which is wrong will remain wrong your aggressive/harsh behavior can't vhange it ..



If my harsh behavior against a terrorist is wrong, then may God help us.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nuclearpak said:


> Lessons to learn from this incident:
> 
> 1- Keep media far far far away.
> 
> 2- CLOSE ALL lines of communication of the suspect.
> 
> 3- Ensure no unrelated person has a straight line of sight of the incident and no civilians try to bug in. Distance of at least 800 meters.
> 
> 4- Police is the biggest and final authority. They are the ones incharge. Not some macho politician. They are politicians, lawmakers, not negotiators.



BINGO BINGO BINGO BINGO.......

totally with you on that


but will media army listen?


----------



## Shiji

Why the f@#$ was a politician involved in this? WHY? SSP had clearly gotten the confidence of this guy. A politician stepping in makes it look bad for the police! Friggin attention hungary politicians!


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> in most countries, yelling at them with guns in their hand (with safety on) and threatening them with ARREST is usually enough!!!



Pakistan is a strange country!

But I agree with you, this aerial firing thing needs to be stopped. 

In riots as well, like those in Karachi, aerial firing is used.

In the Army, when you submit a gun back at the kot, your ammo gets checked, how many bullets you fired, how many lost etc. So a soldier can't say, "Oh, I fired for fun" because every bullet is accounted for.

Not sure how is it in the police, in this particular case, it was an operation, but what about the other cases like in riots or protests?
 @RescueRanger?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

nuclearpak said:


> If my harsh behavior against a terrorist is wrong, then may God help us.



I think ethics come first and abusing someone will not give you something but will take something .. 

Anyways you are free to say anything to anyone .. 

Thank-you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

He has received two bullets. One in the liver and the other one in the leg. He's undergoing a surgery right now, his condition is critical.


----------



## Jango

Shiji said:


> Why the f@#$ was a politician involved in this? WHY? SSP had clearly gotten the confidence of this guy. A politician stepping in makes it look bad for the police! Friggin attention hungary politicians!



The best moment came when Gabol was being interviewed, he said that "mujhay police walay agay janay hi nhn de rahay"!!!



M-48 said:


> I think ethics come first and abusing someone will not give you something but will take something ..
> 
> Anyways you are free to say anything to anyone ..
> 
> Thank-you



No problem.

My posts aren't meant to offend anyone or any member. If they did, I am sorry for that.

But not for abusing a terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

nuclearpak said:


> First of all I didn't delete the comment, another moderator did. So before labelling people as coward. Best thing in Pakistan is to start labelling people.
> 
> Secondly, apologize for what? If you have a problem with me, please make a thread in GHQ section so that admin and senior mods can see to it.
> 
> I will never apologize for abusing a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I even gave the name of the two Isl ATS snipers who took the shots.



I am not going to open any thread for such discussion. I have reported your post. 

You are requested to apologise for using fil-thy words. The language does provide us the ability to describe the terrorist and terrorism in many ways without such inordinate utterances. There are thousands of papers written by analysts and are available on the internet which harshly denounce the terrorist and terrorism, however fil-thy words are not used as this is not what gentlemen do on open forums. And I believe you are a gentleman - please act like one. Thanks.


----------



## Maler

Talon said:


>




Really looks like younger brother of Rehman Malik. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

nuclearpak said:


> Dude, I even gave the name of the two Isl ATS snipers who took the shots.



I meant this case should have been handle much earlier when he started the fire on police before all this media coverage and too much attention to this mental guy..why there was so much confusion? He got enter in sensitive area easily and put lives of many people at risk..what if he has been started firing on people 

Police sochti he rah jati k kia karna chaya


----------



## Devil Soul

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> If you even brandished a weapon in Washingon DC -especially within hundred yards of White House - secret service as well as snipers atop the White House would take turns pumping you with 7.62mm and 9mm lead
> 
> Just putting things in perspective
> 
> This should not have been multiple hours affair. Media had a blast, but it reflects poorly on Islamabad police. They are having well trained people but they don't have water in their ball sacks. Show some muscle! Get those god damn civilians out of there, set up cordon, no media people to give him attention.
> 
> I'm not saying be trigger happy but the second he raises weapons and using threatening posture like that he is fair game



What else you expect from Police which is/was under constant pressure from all sides, i've said earlier & i'm saying it again, that i do believe that this saga should have not been dragged to 5 hrs, but i am also 101% sure that we long with our super active tv anchors would be ridiculing the police if they would have gunned him down as soon as he brandished his weapons, and the same media which is blaming police for delaying the action would be going gaga over how unprofessional the police was in not negotiating with the suspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Devil Soul said:


> What else you expect from Police which is/was under constant pressure from all sides, i've said earlier & i'm saying it again, that i do believe that this saga should have not been dragged to 5 hrs, but i am also 101% sure that we long with our super active tv anchors would be ridiculing the police if they would have gunned him down as soon as he brandished his weapons, and the same media which is blaming police for delaying the action would be going gaga over how unprofessional the police was in not negotiating with the suspect.



It took long thatswhy media got involved in race of breaking news

Police should be clear what they should do in such situtations


----------



## iPhone

Hats off to miss Zamurad Khan on her bravery. She showed everyone she got ballz by attacking the gunman. Bravo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

iPhone said:


> Hats off to miss Zamurad Khan on her bravery. She showed everyone she got ballz by attacking the gunman. Bravo.


miss zamurad khan? ballz?


----------



## iPhone

hinduguy said:


> miss zamurad khan? ballz?



Why, Zamurad is a very common female name in pashtoon culture.


----------



## livingdead

iPhone said:


> Why, Zamurad is a very common female name in pashtoon culture.



I saw with my own eyes, he looked like a man.... will check the video again... thanks..


----------



## Dubious




----------



## timetravel

good job by *Zamurad*...

taking life and ending the scene in 5 minutes is easy... 

but he saved all the lives .. 5 hours or more doesnt matter.. lives are more important..!!

but only thing is what they did in the end, they could have tried much earlier!!

Nevertheless good job.


----------



## Hyde

Seems like he didn't want to kill his family and raised the gun when he was supposed to open a fire if he was serious about it.

Seems like he was just a mad guy who didn't know what to do. When he slipped after the push by PPP leader, he rose up, shot few bullets at wrong direction and apparently didn't kill anybody by his will and just raised the gun in surrender position or may be he was too confused about what to do. He didn't know what to do after the quick action by PPP leader.

He seems to be totally a mad guy and nothing else

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

iPhone said:


> Why, Zamurad is a very common female name in pashtoon culture.



Its male name

and he was MR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

The look on his face, when the men came after him, clearly showing that he had soiled his shalwar and was in the end just a pansy little fairy... priceless.

ps: nice thinking with the shots in the air before and while taking him down, not the ones after that.

Edit: He was shot at while being taken down. Judging by the number of shots he should've been a pin cushion in the end but alas our "sharp shooter"....

The politician in the mix was just a clumsy old buffoon who could have made matters a lot worse.


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> Pakistan is a strange country!
> 
> But I agree with you, this aerial firing thing needs to be stopped.
> 
> In riots as well, like those in Karachi, aerial firing is used.
> 
> In the Army, when you submit a gun back at the kot, your ammo gets checked, how many bullets you fired, how many lost etc. So a soldier can't say, "Oh, I fired for fun" because every bullet is accounted for.
> 
> Not sure how is it in the police, in this particular case, it was an operation, but what about the other cases like in riots or protests?
> 
> @RescueRanger?



Sir it's the same for police, mohrir keeps a record of all issues and dispensed ammo, but there are exceptions.



Raja.Pakistani said:


> How long this tamasha going on?
> 
> Police snipper were even called from rawalpindi..they dont have it in capital for any emegency situtation



Sir do you have proof snipers were called from rwp? Please present tho proof, I you heard it from the press then it's bullshit, I want you to show me a official document or statement to that effect. Please don't listen an believ everything you hear in the media, thank you.


----------



## Alpha1

hinduguy said:


> I saw with my own eyes, he looked like a man.... will check the video again... thanks..


You still have doubt? 



iPhone said:


> Hats off to miss Zamurad Khan on her bravery. She showed everyone she got ballz by attacking the gunman. Bravo.


apparently He is a male !


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

RescueRanger said:


> Sir do you have proof snipers were called from rwp? Please present tho proof, I you heard it from the press then it's bullshit, I want you to show me a official document or statement to that effect. Please don't listen an believ everything you hear in the media, thank you.



I was watching AJJ Kamran Khan k Sath 

Aaj Kamran Khan Kay Saath - 15th August 2013 - Armed Man Troubled The Nation....






I am living abroad so media is my only source of information


----------



## uahmed

What Zamarud did was very stupid but also extra ordinarily brave. The life he risked most was his own and he did that without anyone asking this from him. At times, you simply need to have heroes to give a message, even though symbolic, that we have the will to stand up to the evil.


----------



## iPhone

I guess nobody got the joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I was watching AJJ Kamran Khan k Sath
> 
> Aaj Kamran Khan Kay Saath - 15th August 2013 - Armed Man Troubled The Nation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am living abroad so media is my only source of information



Sir geo is full of ****, rest assured there are plenty of snipers in Islamabad Police. The snipers who shot him were also islamabad Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Zamurad Was a very famous Pashtun actress. She was known for her ferocity And her vulgar dance. And used to kill bad guys like it's no one's business


----------



## krash

uahmed said:


> What Zamarud did was very stupid but also extra ordinarily brave. The life he risked most was his own and he did that without anyone asking this from him. At times, you simply need to have heroes to give a message, even though symbolic, that we have the will to stand up to the evil.



I'd rather not have a blithering idiot trying to be a hero and instead just putting many more lives at risk, including his own. 


Simple question: he was shot in his chest in the end. Why wasn't this done before? During the negotiation attempts the perp was away from his car with the children in it, he was away from his wife and anyone else who could have been put to harm in the cross fire. Next, there are bullets available that would incapacitate you with a single shot in the chest without fatally wounding you. What in hell were these people thinking when they didn't take a shot at him when they had a clear chance and instead sent in that stumbling oaf? A distant shot to the chest with a non-lethal round when he stood alone would have ended this story a lot more quietly and cleanly.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

RescueRanger said:


> Sir geo is full of ****, rest assured there are plenty of snipers in Islamabad Police. The snipers who shot him were also islamabad Police.



and i will not ask for proof 

did you watched the video from 19.30 onwards?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

iPhone said:


> Zamurad Was a very famous Pashtun actress. She was known for her ferocity And her vulgar dance. And used to kill bad guys like it's no one's business


lolz....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

I thought it was funny when the fat guy fell, and the little guy kicked him and ran.


That was pretty hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

PTV has the best camera angle on the action; Especially when Zamurad fell like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

RescueRanger said:


> Sir geo is full of ****, rest assured there are plenty of snipers in Islamabad Police. The snipers who shot him were also islamabad Police.



Also sir that guy Kamran Khan is famous amongst the educated circles as a "Phatta Lafafa" ,a "_torn envelop_".I feel that he has earned this alias.You must be knowing about the history of this term but for the ones like me who are unaware of this unusual moniker, please let me clarify it .
During old times they used to tear a corner of an envelop having a bad news (mostly that of the death of someone).So that the bearer ,the postman and the one receiving it can get it from the appearance that it's not only urgent but also the news inside it is unpleasant.So,is the nature of_ his _job and hence the awarded title.
Tough job, but he is a rare talent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Devil Soul said:


> What else you expect from Police which is/was under constant pressure from all sides, i've said earlier & i'm saying it again, that i do believe that this saga should have not been dragged to 5 hrs, but i am also 101% sure that we long with our super active tv anchors would be ridiculing the police if they would have gunned him down as soon as he brandished his weapons, and the same media which is blaming police for delaying the action would be going gaga over how unprofessional the police was in not negotiating with the suspect.




i think the Rangers vs. dakoo incident in Karachi is still etched in the minds of many (though in this case, the guy is actually WIELDING WEAPONS!!!)



Xestan said:


> He has received two bullets. One in the liver and the other one in the leg. He's undergoing a surgery right now, his condition is critical.



any new updates? sounds kind of serious, but liver can be re-generated

i prefer he survives.....though he will have to live with the consequences of what he has done


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nuclearpak said:


> Pakistan is a strange country!
> 
> But I agree with you, this aerial firing thing needs to be stopped.
> 
> In riots as well, like those in Karachi, aerial firing is used.
> 
> In the Army, when you submit a gun back at the kot, your ammo gets checked, how many bullets you fired, how many lost etc. So a soldier can't say, "Oh, I fired for fun" because every bullet is accounted for.
> 
> Not sure how is it in the police, in this particular case, it was an operation, but what about the other cases like in riots or protests?
> 
> @RescueRanger?



never a dull moment in the Islamic Republic, eyyy...!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Mirzay said:


> Marriage can change anyone .... !!



one of the best quote in the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

looney islamabad 

tun shooter  this makes it a big joke


----------



## darkinsky

F.O.X said:


> I think it is a Diversion .. or something like that ... Just a hinch



i think this was all played drama by the government

a dude with a gun and shooting is very dangerous, nisar should have ordered to shoot him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

darkinsky said:


> looney islamabad
> 
> tun shooter  this makes it a big joke



this crazy guy apparently is a bigamist (I had to google the word -- its someone who illegally marries others while legally married to one person) -- is based in Karachi and was only in Islamabad for 2 days

the Corolla car he was in was stolen by gunpoint

it is said that he is a psychotic man (no surprise)..


he is alive, but in a critical condition @ PIMS



darkinsky said:


> i think this was all played drama by the government
> 
> a dude with a gun and shooting is very dangerous, nisar should have ordered to shoot him



how does government gain from this? doesnt make any sense

the guys was just a loony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Pulsar said:


> What's 'blue area'?



where blue movies are made in islamabad 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> how does government gain from this? doesnt make any sense
> 
> the guys was just a loony



to divert public attention from current issues


----------



## Thorough Pro

What a crappy operation, what good are snipers for? Put a bullet through his head ( or thigh for the champions of non-violence)quietly from distance and get over with it. What if his car was full of explosives? Don't the police know what times we are going through? And what is the role of politicians in such stand-off situations? Isn't police trained or competent enough to handle such minor situations? and totally stupid move by the politicians.


----------



## SBD-3

Thorough Pro said:


> What a crappy operation, what good are snipers for? Put a bullet through his head ( or thigh for the champions of non-violence)quietly from distance and get over with it. What if his car was full of explosives? Don't the police know what times we are going through? And what is the role of politicians in such stand-off situations? Isn't police trained or competent enough to handle such minor situations? and totally stupid move by the politicians.


A bullet through head did not ensure the solution to the problem. It seemed that his wife was also cooperating with him so had he been killed by a headshot, there was no assurance that his wife would not retaliate. Secondly, I saw the anchor persons making hue and cry that stun bullets should have been used or darts or a filmi style shots in the legs. However, these people didn't recognize the gravity of the situation. Even with darts, it would have taken at least 15 minutes to have an effect upon the target. With people "enjoying" the show around, the guy could have easily inflicted heavy damage and chaos on the public at the scene. Shots on his legs would have had the same effect. What Zamurd did was also very risky, anything could have happened. Had he been shot (God forbid) the situation would have worsened. It was a mistake by Capital City Police to allow politicians to talk to him in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

A guy holding 2 guns in middle of street and police takes 5 hours to disarm him


----------



## Spring Onion

the thread is longer than Mumbai attack ones


----------



## SBD-3

Icewolf said:


> A guy holding 2 guns in middle of street and police takes 5 hours to disarm him


Killing and disarming are two hell different things. First thing is a piece of cake......This problem could have been solved in minutes had police decided for the first option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Mirzay said:


> Marriage can change anyone .... !!



 I have always admired your sense of humor LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TechMan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## runa moosani

Once again our ''cultured'' media showed thier real face,they were criticising police for no reason,isl police tried their best to save woman and kids and to capture the gunman alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I meant this case should have been handle much earlier when he started the fire on police before all this media coverage and too much attention to this mental guy..why there was so much confusion? He got enter in sensitive area easily and put lives of many people at risk..what if he has been started firing on people
> 
> Police sochti he rah jati k kia karna chaya



Jab banda maro tab bhi tum log shor machatay ho.

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

haha


----------



## AHMED85

Intelligent Case...


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Secondly, I saw the anchor persons making hue and cry that stun bullets should have been used or darts or a filmi style shots in the legs. However, these people didn't recognize the gravity of the situation.



It's great to see every other two bit anchor, newscaster, analyst, talk show host become an expert in counter-hostage ops and negotiations.

Idiots. Complete idiots. 

Now we are seeing headlines like, '5 ghantay yarghamal banaya'...'5 ghantay tak islamabad maflooj'.

What the fck? How did he have Islamabad hostage? He was under a contained situation ALL the time. He was under watch and probably control. He was totally calm at that moment. Posed no immediate threat. Question was whether to kill or not...they didn't because of the children. Then Ch Nisar said he should be caught alive.

The SSP said that they were going to move him away and in the process overpower him through commandos, but then Zamurd Khan came in being Rambo and almost got killed.



> It was a mistake by Capital City Police to allow politicians to talk to him in the first place.



Yup. But then politicians and media in Pakistan think they are kings and above all.

Aur Chief Justice ko kia aafat ho gayi hai?

Is banday ko suo motu ka bara shauq hai...he just ***** in in every place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@Imran Khan bhai jaan kuch pata chala konsa "stuff" use kiya tha Sikandar bhai nay?


----------



## AHMED85

Thorough Pro said:


> What a crappy operation, what good are snipers for? Put a bullet through his head ( or thigh for the champions of non-violence)quietly from distance and get over with it. What if his car was full of explosives? Don't the police know what times we are going through? And what is the role of politicians in such stand-off situations? Isn't police trained or competent enough to handle such minor situations? and totally stupid move by the politicians.




You are very old members of PDF now i think you must have good knowledge to understand the critical situation in country as well. this is very distinguish case.
First of all sniper is for army related teams this is not a child weapon to give to police and see the unwanted causalities.
to shoot dead is not an option in this case.
this person is not a Terrorist but one of those who are deprived from the basic rights and human values you can find in other countries so he best of the best way adopt the protest. 
Now if he take a banner at this road than no one listen him coz peaceful protest have no value.
now if have a gun on his hand than his fire some bullet on police than he have good chance to coverage at all.
After all if he is terrorist than today is the last RIP day of some peoples. 

He is one of person who sensitize about public problem he did observed by various ways...

Now this is a best case for Pakistan superior court for country right and wrong direction. 

Mout To Nam Sai Badnam Huee Warna..
Takleff To Zindgi Bhai Dya Kartee Ha...

KAI PO CHE...


----------



## Jango

AHMED85 said:


> You are very old members of PDF now i think you must have good knowledge to understand the critical situation in country as well. this is very distinguish case.
> First of all sniper is for army related teams this is not a child weapon to give to police and see the unwanted causalities.
> to shoot dead is not an option in this case.
> this person is not a Terrorist but one of those who are deprived from the basic rights and human values you can find in other countries so he best of the best way adopt the protest.
> Now if he take a banner at this road than no one listen him coz peaceful protest have no value.
> now if have a gun on his hand than his fire some bullet on police than he have good chance to coverage at all.
> After all if he is terrorist than today is the last RIP day of some peoples.



First of all, Police does have sniper teams, especially Islamabad Police. And there Snipers were involved. Also of Rangers.

Secondly, do you know what were his demands? His demands include

1- Establishment of Sharia law.

2- Dissolving of the government.

3- Free his son from a Dubai jail.


----------



## FCPX

Having watched the videos the main thing that struck me was the lack of crowd control. I mean here is someone with two high powered auto/semi auto weapons in the middle of the street and just a short distance away scores of people are hanging around watching the tamasha. Our people also


----------



## AHMED85

nuclearpak said:


> First of all, Police does have sniper teams, especially Islamabad Police. And there Snipers were involved. Also of Rangers.
> 
> Secondly, do you know what were his demands? His demands include
> 
> 1- Establishment of Sharia law.
> 
> 2- Dissolving of the government.
> 
> 3- Free his son from a Dubai jail.



I am debating about this operation in which the member say very simply to capture him by shoot dead..secondly beside his demand he is effected by the Socio-Economical environment of Pakistan. 
As he claim he did PHD than he have good sense that though this way his 2 and 3 demand will not fulfill. 1 Pakistan is Islamic State he well know...


----------



## Imran Khan

Leader said:


> @Imran Khan bhai jaan kuch pata chala konsa "stuff" use kiya tha Sikandar bhai nay?



abhi doctor us ki jaan chory ga to police pakry gee

BTW kana dajjal is not happy what happened yesterday he was expecting a murder . look like SC is a news channel of judges for barking daily issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

Imran Khan said:


> abhi doctor us ki jaan chory ga to police pakry gee
> 
> BTW kana dajjal is not happy what happened yesterday he was expecting a murder . look like SC is a news channel of judges for barking daily issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan said:


> abhi doctor us ki jaan chory ga to police pakry gee
> 
> BTW kana dajjal is not happy what happened yesterday he was expecting a murder . look like SC is a news channel of judges for barking daily issues



yeh kanna iftikhar ch pagal ho chuka hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

No official statement by govt officials so far on the Islamabad incident.

secondly ch nisar is marked absent from parliament session today...

does that mean he thinks he is not even there to explain the situation or answer sloppy performance?


----------



## Imran Khan

Leader said:


> yeh kanna iftikhar ch pagal ho chuka hai....



what he has to do with daily issues damn he is judje and he should work on cases in SC not poke his nose in every damn issue someone pissed on road sou moto someone shot sou moto someone one wheeling biki sou moto bhut hi bara CH UT A judge hai hamara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

darkinsky said:


> where blue movies are made in islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> to divert public attention from current issues



That's quite a theory 

You have vivid imagination my friend


----------



## Mani2020




----------



## Imran Khan

we are going for petition now . saal main 2-4 times aysa manorangan hona chayee awam ka


----------



## kaykay

Imran Khan said:


> we are going for petition now . saal main 2-4 times aysa manorangan hona chayee awam ka



Bandookdhari Janab chahte kya the?? Sharia law??


----------



## Imran Khan

kaykay said:


> Bandookdhari Janab chahte kya the?? Sharia law??



more wine and drugs  jin ka nasha 24 hours rahy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Imran Khan said:


> more wine and drugs  jin ka nasha 24 hours rahy



hehe bhai ko desi try karni thi...


----------



## Imran Khan

kaykay said:


> hehe bhai ko desi try karni thi...



he was sick from desi i think . he lived 25 years in dubai and recently come here to take his wife and kids with him to dubai but suddenly become mad middle of this beauty


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Imran Khan said:


> he was sick from desi i think . he lived 25 years in dubai and recently come here to take his wife and kids with him to dubai but suddenly become mad middle of this beauty



an advice 

dont come back to pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

wasm95 said:


> an advice
> 
> dont come back to pakistan



well for 1 month in one year is fair . and i always come in dec-jan for feel cold of pak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grindel

Imran Khan said:


> he was sick from desi i think . he lived 25 years in dubai and recently come here to take his wife and kids with him to dubai but suddenly become mad middle of this beauty



He have two wives, enough reason to become mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Grindel said:


> He have two wives, enough reason to become mad.



yes point should be notice and we should have mercy on him .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i think the Rangers vs. dakoo incident in Karachi is still etched in the minds of many (though in this case, the guy is actually WIELDING WEAPONS!!!)



Keeping the same incident in mind, i feel that benefit of the doubt must be given to police,


----------



## Black Widow

nuclearpak said:


> First of all, Police does have sniper teams, especially Islamabad Police. And there Snipers were involved. Also of Rangers.
> 
> Secondly, do you know what were his demands? His demands include
> 
> 1- *Establishment of Sharia law.*
> 
> 2- Dissolving of the government.
> 
> 3- Free his son from a Dubai jail.




A brave Musalmaan, At least one person has guts to ask for Shariat in Pakistan. True Muslim. Hope Paksitani join his cause and do arm rebellion..


----------



## Jango

We are being ruled by idiots.

Yesterday Ch Nisar said that guy should be taken alive and negotiations, today His Highness Nawaz Sharif Kingo is ordering an inquiry that why did it take so long?

This is getting funnier by the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

BTW doctors removed his ventilater before an hour


----------



## Jango

In this manner of Zamurd Khan, anybody can come in an emotional mindset and say 'mere say yeh surat-e-haal nhn dekhi gayi'.

Tomorrow, any guy can come in and act on his own, what the heck is this?

Politicians have too much clout for the Police, Police ko politicians aur media walay rond dete hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

I dont think he received any bullet in his chest, as you can clearly see he is holding up his own leg, where bullet hit.


----------



## Stealth

Watch "Meri Bakwas Sun Rahe Ho?" - Kanwal gets angry on Javed Chaudhry

*"MERI BAKWAAS SAMAJ ARAHE HAI?" Lady talk with Javed Choudry on the phone...*


----------



## Huda

ZYXW said:


> I have always admired your sense of humor LOL



Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

Leader said:


> I dont think he received any bullet in his chest, as you can clearly see he is holding up his own leg, where bullet hit.



Pakistan's best Drame-Baaz.


----------



## root

Pakistan is a joke!! The entire fuking police force was acting like a bunch of monkeys and then this retarded MNA who was lucky that this guy was nuts and didn't fire when he had the opportunity and our jahil awam is praising these people.Imagine what would happen if some real bad people do something like this.


----------



## Not Sure

Leader said:


> I dont think he received any bullet in his chest, as you can clearly see he is holding up his own leg, where bullet hit.



A lady doctor from the hospital did mention that a bullet had pierced his chest, probably from the back, and went through his lung, diaphragm, and out through the liver.

In the video when he falls down, just before his collapse you can notice some quick change in shade on a small circular region on the back of his shirt/top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Imran Khan said:


> yes point should be notice and we should have mercy on him .



he got two wives? I saw only 1 burqa avenger.. where is the other one..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hinduguy said:


> he got two wives? I saw only 1 burqa avenger.. where is the other one..



Divorced..


P.S: Those werent AKs but retarded MP-5 copies.


----------



## livingdead

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Divorced..
> 
> 
> P.S: Those werent AKs but retarded MP-5 copies.



ah.. that does not count as 2 wives... 
Is there any info regarding the background of the guy?His profession...


----------



## nair

Leader said:


> I dont think he received any bullet in his chest, as you can clearly see he is holding up his own leg, where bullet hit.



I saw a video in tv...and i thought there were 2 shots fired (atleast) one on his chest (left side) and the other on his foot....(but i may be wrong)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Police officials who let Zamrud Khan in the perimeter would be suspended : Interior minister

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Leader said:


> I dont think he received any bullet in his chest, as you can clearly see he is holding up his own leg, where bullet hit.



He was shot on his leg, what you can see chest is bloody hand of the person holding him, of the same person with dark drown skin on left.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hinduguy said:


> ah.. that does not count as 2 wives...
> Is there any info regarding the background of the guy?His profession...



Know nothing except tht he used to work in dubai .. his wife hold a degree in economic or something .. some reports say hes mentally unstable n also a drug addict... nothing solid.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

mafiya said:


> Police officials who let Zamrud Khan in the perimeter would be suspended : Interior minister



Some one should suspend mr.bean too


----------



## Last Hope

Look at this, they fired at his weapon to disarm him. Police should have used this option while he was lightening his cigarette or other countless chances.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=402059873228161

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

our social media in action


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Major Sam said:


> our social media in action



Only the climax of this 5 hour long movie was worth watching...

0.1 star rating..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Leader said:


> I dont think he received any bullet in his chest, as you can clearly see he is holding up his own leg, where bullet hit.



Most news sources did say he was hit in stomach area and his liver was damaged by bullet 

But he likely will survive. Not sure what his status is right now.


Do we have any PDF guys at PIMS?



Major Sam said:


> our social media in action



Sponsored by Dunhill International and Redbull


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Well done Islamabad police, they didnt went for brutal commando action and they took their time to avoid any collateral damage. While that idiot zamurd khan could have spoiled whole strategy and planning of police and might have triggered deaths of half dozen people if sikandar was really in killing mood. Our stupid media and masses are glorifying him as hero.

Sikander went psycho because he didnt see sharia in his country for which this country was created. Point to be noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Know nothing except tht he used to work in dubai .. his wife hold a degree in economic or something .. some reports say hes mentally unstable n also a drug addict... nothing solid.



Definitely on drugs. He looks like he's on some shyt

Plus they said he had no job no income. Probably made him crazier


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

nuclearpak said:


> Jab banda maro tab bhi tum log shor machatay ho.
> 
> Damned if you do, damned if you don't.



Tum loug?

People will have different opinions and analysis you may call them noise or shor

Kohee shor na machta sirf yea he news hoti k ek terrorist ne police par fire kia aur sensitive area mein entry ki try ki aur mara gaya


----------



## cleverrider

Pak-one said:


> Sikander went psycho because he didnt see sharia in his country for which this country was created. Point to be noted.




Sharia Only looks good in the Books! please keep it there & dont make elaborate any further.

Cheers


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Anyone have link to PTV footage? I know it's somewhere buried inside this long thread



cleverrider said:


> Sharia Only looks good in the Books! please keep it there & dont make elaborate any further.
> 
> Cheers



Yes and to those who don't know Islam now they will associate Shariah with talebans suicide bombs and crazy guys with guns in their hands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

cleverrider said:


> Sharia Only looks good in the Books! please keep it there & dont make elaborate any further.
> 
> Cheers



Is that what they tell you in British schools?


----------



## iPhone

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only the climax of this 5 hour long movie was worth watching...
> 
> 0.1 star rating..



No, him going in the bushes for a **** and wife holding AK and standing guard is good comical scene also.


----------



## Bratva

Dr.Aisha Esaani, WOW, she is cute


----------



## cleverrider

Pak-one said:


> Is that what they tell you in British schools?



Believe it or not We used to have religious education class in School & Islam was included (In a Christian Country). Prayers times in school/in college/UNI! Rooms to pray.

So please dont be going on about something that you dont nothing about. 

Let me tell you One thing, Nothing is perfect in this world & we shall stop debating here.


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cleverrider

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Yes and to those who don't know Islam now they will associate Shariah with talebans suicide bombs and crazy guys with guns in their hands



Mate I do have respect for your knowledge & your debating capabilities, However this is a very complicated topic & we will be just throwing good points at each other. Let me sum it up in the easiest way possible (If you want you can have a go at a 1 liner).

Mine - Its Common sense/Logic/Good points/Facts VS Faith.

I have faith, you have yours! lets leave it there. 

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

cleverrider said:


> Mate I do have respect for your knowledge & your debating capabilities, However this is a very complicated topic & we will be just throwing good points at each other. Let me sum it up in the easiest way possible (If you want you can have a go at a 1 liner).
> 
> Mine - Its Common sense/Logic/Good points/Facts VS Faith.
> 
> I have faith, you have yours! lets leave it there.
> 
> Cheers.



We share same faith. I was just pointing what people would presume - realities don't change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Breaking news BY our Respectable media  








mafiya said:


>



The women is giving donation to him. she is wife of saudi ambassador.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Most news sources did say he was hit in stomach area and his liver was damaged by bullet
> 
> But he likely will survive. Not sure what his status is right now.
> 
> 
> Do we have any PDF guys at PIMS?
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsored by Dunhill International and Redbull



You forgot Nestle...


----------



## Armstrong

@DESERT FIGHTER - Chal beii ziyadaa akaaar maaaat ! I still remember how you squealed like a girl when I put a water gun to your temple !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Last Hope said:


> He was shot on his leg, what you can see chest is bloody hand of the person holding him, of the same person with dark drown skin on left.



Yar his one arm is around the police man's neck and other is holding up his own leg. which indicates he is conscious, had he received a bullet in his chest he would have been unconscious probably.. I think the chest bullet is bad up story to keep him in the hospital, anyway both of them should be sent to jail forever !!


----------



## Major Sam

Update :





 @Abu Zolfiqar


----------



## Bratva

any one got footage where Dr.Ayesha giving interview


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

cleverrider said:


> Mate I do have respect for your knowledge & your debating capabilities, However this is a very complicated topic & we will be just throwing good points at each other. Let me sum it up in the easiest way possible (If you want you can have a go at a 1 liner).
> 
> Mine - Its Common sense/Logic/Good points/Facts VS Faith.
> 
> I have faith, you have yours! lets leave it there.
> 
> Cheers.


The broad-minded @cleverrider and his atheist and christian friends of U.K are sick of sharia, yet they have not much idea about sharia.


----------



## Leader

mafiya said:


>




Propaganda !!


its not the same ladies, clearly !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Spoke to my cousin who works at the psychiatric department at PIMS. Apparently this guy is unconscious but off ventilator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

mafiya said:


>



A blind can see both are not same


----------



## cleverrider

Pak-one said:


> The broad-minded @cleverrider and his atheist and christian friends of U.K are sick of sharia, yet they have not much idea about sharia.



You are one funny guy. 

The UK/West Uses Islam to cover up whatever they are doing in the middle-east, afghan. Before it was the soviet union & now Islam, its gives the majority of population a good reason to stay on one page against whatever/united against something.

Its all about "Money" Power/control/Resources. The west in no different, the Muslims have done it in the past, the Christians, the Arabs, the Romans, the British shall i go on or you get the point.

Its in Human Nature unless you are brought up with some kind of belief system we are natural born killers and survivors in an uncivilized state.

When I debate, I never let anything influence my way of thinking be it my religion (Islam), (Pashtun/my culture), Countries (UK/PAK).

Why So serious!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

mafiya said:


>



The one in the picture is wife of KSA's Ambassador.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

mafiya said:


>



This could be a drama of PPP ... And photo might be Photoshopped ..........


----------



## Saleem

Patriots said:


> This could be a drama of PPP ... And photo might be Photoshopped ..........



shaking hands with a man? highly unlikely....


----------



## root

Leader said:


> Propaganda !!
> 
> 
> its not the same ladies, clearly !!



Pakistanis are best at cooking up some conspiracy theories. You have to hand to Pakistanis - We end up creating such conspiracy theories without smoking some serious sh!t.Conspiracy in every thing...I can't even understand the hatred these people show against someone like Malala by coming up with conspiracy theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Fake picture........



Maybe.....


----------



## Leader

root said:


> Pakistanis are best at cooking up some conspiracy theories. You have to hand to Pakistanis - We end up creating such conspiracy theories without smoking some serious sh!t.Conspiracy in every thing...I can't even understand the hatred these people show against someone like Malala by coming up with conspiracy theories.



empty minds full of crapp, you know..


here we have these type of thinking going on too...


Sikandar ki biwi k sath Police ka salook - Video Dailymotion


now you imagine what shiitload of crap people hold in their heads !!



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Spoke to my cousin who works at the psychiatric department at PIMS. Apparently this guy is unconscious but off ventilator



his BP shots whenever he wakes up. so he is being given tranquilizers each time he wakes...


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Leader said:


> empty minds full of crapp, you know..
> 
> 
> here we have these type of thinking going on too...
> 
> 
> Sikandar ki biwi k sath Police ka salook - Video Dailymotion
> 
> 
> now you imagine what shiitload of crap people hold in their heads !!
> 
> 
> his BP shots whenever he wakes up. so he is being given tranquilizers each time he wakes...



This beghairat policeman who grabbed that woman's hair and throw her to ground should be tracked down.......it seems it is norm for islamabad and punjab police to grab, slap and pull the hair of women.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Major Sam said:


> Update :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Abu Zolfiqar



He is off respirator but his liver and lungs are damaged and he's in critical condition in ICU 

He's unconscious but will probably live. As per sources


----------



## Leader

Pak-one said:


> This beghairat policeman who grabbed that woman's hair and throw her to ground should be tracked down.......it seems it is norm for islamabad and punjab police to grab, slap and pull the hair of women.



So you think he might have asked, "Hazrat Kanwal sahiba meharbani ker kay ap hamaray sath chalain??" 


anyway the bitchh should have been stripped straightaway for weapons under her burka, there was no need to take risk and wait for lady police officers...!!

p.s. by the way it seems the man who pulled the psycho bitchh was Zamurad Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> Look at this, they fired at his weapon to disarm him. Police should have used this option while he was lightening his cigarette or other countless chances.



The interior minister made it clear that once it was ascertained that this guy had no previous criminal record or wasn't a hardcore Taliban militant, they were not going to shoot, since shooting had a lot of risks involved due to the spectators and media around. but that Zamurd Khan ruined the whole plan.

I think it was a perfect strategy by the police, let the SSP gain trust of the attacker, try to calm him, then try to move him some place else and physically overpower him in the process without a shot being fired. Safe and sound strategy.

I was thinking today, and I thought very hard over this thing, that what would have been the impact on the children. Seeing their father being shot like that?

If you see the video, you can see one kid (the boy I think) holding an umbrella and when firing started, he was jumping frantically. I thought long over it and shuddered over the thought, your father being shot almost dead in front of you. I almost cried. These scars would remain in one form or another with the kids for the rest of their lives. Poor kids.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Divorced..
> 
> 
> P.S: Those werent AKs but retarded MP-5 copies.



And that is why one of the guns jammed...lesson for terrorist, agar koi aisa kaam karna hai to koi asli gun lay kar ao, not a cheap copy.


----------



## Huda

Leader said:


> So what he might have asked,* Hazrat Kanwal sahiba meharbani ker kay ap hamaray sath chalain?*?
> 
> anyway the bitchh should have been stripped straightaway for weapons under her burka, there was no need to take risk and wait for lady police officers...!!



She was injured....


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Leader said:


> So what he might have asked, Hazrat Kanwal sahiba meharbani ker kay ap hamaray sath chalain??
> 
> anyway the *bitchh* should have been stripped straightaway for weapons under her burka, there was no need to take risk and wait for lady police officers...!!



Bitchh? stripped naked for search?........................insaan bano


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Spoke to my cousin who works at the psychiatric department at PIMS. Apparently this guy is unconscious but off ventilator



The doctors say that his lung is punctured. He is very much sedated so he is under the affect of medical drugs.

BTW, he will be getting a psychiatrist check up as well, so if your cousin is in psychiatric dep, then maybe he would get to check him!



Mirzay said:


> She was injured....



No she wasn't...she just had bruises due to the banging and running, not a bullet wound.

She was panicking and jumping up and down, so to control her this would have been done.

She was completely in cohorts with the man, and I have no respect for her, only people who are worthy of solace are the two kids. This woman is a hag, no two ways about it.


----------



## Leader

Pak-one said:


> Bitchh? stripped naked for search?........................insaan bano



so no need to go naked, you dirty mind...stripping means to check her for weapons or suicide belts, even to hover hands over tits and elsewhere.... security comes first...

so whatelse a criminal should be referrred to as, Mohtarma? Islam burkay mein nahi hai, koe akal ko hath maro !!


----------



## JonAsad

Leader said:


> empty minds full of crapp, you know..
> 
> 
> here we have these type of thinking going on too...
> 
> 
> Sikandar ki biwi k sath Police ka salook - Video Dailymotion
> 
> 
> 
> now you imagine what shiitload of crap people hold in their heads !!
> 
> 
> 
> his BP shots whenever he wakes up. so he is being given tranquilizers each time he wakes...


You are right-

Just because you are a women you can get away is a dangerous phenomenon-

We should treat all criminals with same stick-
there could hv been a suicide vest under that burqa-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Pak-one said:


> Bitchh? stripped naked for search?........................insaan bano



Itna hi Islam ka khayal tha to yeh harkat na kartay.


----------



## JonAsad

-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Leader said:


> so no need to go naked, you dirty mind...stripping means to check her for weapons or suicide belts, even to hover hands over tits and elsewhere.... security comes first...
> 
> so whatelse a criminal should be referrred to as, Mohtarma? Islam burkay mein nahi hai, koe akal ko hath maro !!



Aurat ki izat bi koi cheez hoti hey......Punjab police is notorious for this , a man commits a crime, in retaliation policemen breaks into the house of the culprit, beats or even rape his female family members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## L@eeq

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=568328593208438




 @Abu Zolfiqar @JonAsad @Pak-one @Rescue Ranger 

wasnt this possible yesterday.???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

L@eeq said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=568328593208438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Abu Zolfiqar @JonAsad @Pak-one @Rescue Ranger
> 
> wasnt this possible yesterday.???



Bhai jan read the previous few pages. 

The orders were to negotiate and not shoot a single bullet. Due to presence of children and also media and spectators.


----------



## Leader

JonAsad said:


> You are right-
> 
> Just because you are a women you can get away is a dangerous phenomenon-
> 
> We should treat all criminals with same stick-
> there could hv been a suicide vest under that burqa-



Pakistan ki criminal history parho, majority I would say 90% of the criminal crimes are done with accomplice of female partners.. and not a single capital punishment ever awarded...

so a potential threat is a threat, neutralizing the threat is first priority... 

again the police officer who took out down, should have strip searched her straightaway... @Pak-one and he is not baighairt he is doing is job, and its this baighairt bayshram aurat and her husband who did this drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

nuclearpak said:


> Itna hi Islam ka khayal tha to yeh harkat na kartay.



But does it justify disrespecting a woman even if she was accomplice of the psycho ?.......tomorrow a policeman can sexually assault the wife of captured terrorist and can say that "bytch deserved that".......


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Bhai jan read the previous few pages.
> 
> The orders were to negotiate and not shoot a single bullet. Due to presence of children and also media and spectators.



this drama is bullshiitt yar, remember during benazir era, a school bus was kidnapped and brought to Islamabad, Nasir ullah Babar was the interior minister, what did they do in the hostage situation when negotiations failed?

here the point was that they thought he is on drugs and high and would give up, but that wasnt the case, otherwise kon say bachay? aik second nahi lagna tha, sab khatam, ham konsi koe welfare state hain or yeh konsa koe saalo bad hota hai !


----------



## L@eeq

nuclearpak said:


> Bhai jan read the previous few pages.
> 
> The orders were to negotiate and not shoot a single bullet. Due to presence of children and also media and spectators.



sory i just came from work. and came across this vid. but who ever order this not fire a bullet thing was a stupid. do we only have real bullets???
aren't there rubber bullets which could not hurt any one but would have been enough to neutrilize him ?? khair this was just a vid and i needed seniors thought about it.


----------



## Jango

Pak-one said:


> But does it justify disrespecting a woman even if she was accomplice of the psycho ?.......tomorrow a policeman can sexually assault the wife of captured terrorist and can say that "bytch deserved that".......



Changing goalposts eh?

Sexually assaulting and taking down somebody in a op area are two different things?

Baat ka batangra to na banao.

Once she takes up weapons and challenges the state, she is at the mercy of the state, the state can handcuff her, grab her, neutralize her, bring her under their control.

No question. Isi liay hamara yeh haal hai aaj tak.



L@eeq said:


> sory i just came from work. and came across this vid. but who ever order this not fire a bullet thing was a stupid. do we only have real bullets???
> aren't there rubber bullets which could not hurt any one but would have been enough to neutrilize him ?? khair this was just a vid and i needed seniors thought about it.



Rubber bullets don't go that far that accurately AFAIK.

The tazers were brought from Army, but they didn't have this long of a range.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Pakistanis, kings of conspiracy theories.


----------



## Leader

Pak-one said:


> Aurat ki izat bi koi cheez hoti hey......Punjab police is notorious for this , a man commits a crime, in retaliation policemen breaks into the house of the culprit, beats or even rape his female family members.



dont generalize, lets talk about this particular suspect, where you called a policeman, bayghairt for fulfilling his duties.. which is wrong to say.


----------



## L@eeq

nuclearpak said:


> Rubber bullets don't go that far that accurately AFAIK.
> 
> The tazers were brought from Army, but they didn't have this long of a range.



but look at prev vids the when ssp was negotiating a police man was within 10 meter range behind the tree. so it was not a long range. and there were trees and footpaths so a good elite member would have easily gone near him.


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> this drama is bullshiitt yar, remember during benazir era, a school bus was kidnapped and brought to Islamabad, Nasir ullah Babar was the interior minister, what did they do in the hostage situation when negotiations failed?
> 
> here the point was that they thought he is on drugs and high and would give up, but that wasnt the case, otherwise kon say bachay? aik second nahi lagna tha, sab khatam, ham konsi koe welfare state hain or yeh konsa koe saalo bad hota hai !



Yar ab har government decision ko criticize karna hai to phir aap ko har cheez hi kharab lagay gi.

bachon kay samnay us kar baap ko maro gay?

Negotiations were the right thing to do, the SSP made it clear that the attacker was going to be taken away and then physically overpowered in the process without any fighting.

Then you also have media. You couldn't have any guarantee that the bullet would have hit the leg and even if it did hit the leg, you didn't have any assurance that the guy won't pull a trigger. Aik automatic rifle ka trigger 5 second kay liay dabao aur 10 banday mar jatay hain. Aur drama hota.

Hostage negotiations take time...every other Joe on our media has become a hostage situation expert and negotiator.


----------



## Jango

L@eeq said:


> but look at prev vids the when ssp was negotiating a police man was within 10 meter range behind the tree. so it was not a long range. and there were tree and footpatchs so a good elite member would have easily gone near him.



The decision was taken not to use a bullet. And it was the right decision IMO.

He was posing no threat at the moment, he doing nothing, just a mentally challenged person on drugs.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Leader said:


> dont generalize, lets talk about this particular suspect, where you called a policeman, bayghairt for fulfilling his duties.. which is wrong to say.



His job was to simply arrest her, not assaulting her, we are eastern and muslim country not a western one. Also lady police was present on occasion, she was no threat and had no way of escaping so all that action by beghairat policeman was not needed at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

L@eeq said:


> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/1146692_495006473925769_87[/QUOTE]
> 
> O bhai already posted, I have deleted your post before and am going to delete this one as well.
> 
> No need to spread useless propaganda.
> 
> Even a monkey can see that this is a fake and women are different.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Yar ab har government decision ko criticize karna hai to phir aap ko har cheez hi kharab lagay gi.
> 
> bachon kay samnay us kar baap ko maro gay?
> 
> Negotiations were the right thing to do, the SSP made it clear that the attacker was going to be taken away and then physically overpowered in the process without any fighting.
> 
> Then you also have media. You couldn't have any guarantee that the bullet would have hit the leg and even if it did hit the leg, you didn't have any assurance that the guy won't pull a trigger. Aik automatic rifle ka trigger 5 second kay liay dabao aur 10 banday mar jatay hain. Aur drama hota.
> 
> Hostage negotiations take time...every other Joe on our media has become a hostage situation expert and negotiator.



negotiate for 30 minute, 45 minute, by then judge the actual threat and then move on to do what has to be done, this unnecessary drama that took more than 5-6 hours was totally uncalled.

must learn from this, how to tackle such situations.


----------



## L@eeq

Pak-one said:


> His job was to simply arrest her, not assaulting her, we are eastern and muslim country not a western one. Also lady police was present on occasion, she was no threat and had no way of escaping so all that action by beghairat policeman was not needed at all.



our intahai gatia police do these kind of actions when the suspect is down.
they will assault you even on double sawari. b.c. izzat ka faluda kar dety hain. agar double sawari ruky ge pehla kam thapar marny ka karen gay. phir koi bat ho ge. 
and look at the videos a police man hit a bulit ridden person. when skinder was down a police man came and slaped him. how retarded it this behaviour. police duty is to bring the person to justice. not do your own justice on chowk. or on roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

nuclearpak said:


> The interior minister made it clear that once it was ascertained that this guy had no previous criminal record or wasn't a hardcore Taliban militant, they were not going to shoot, since shooting had a lot of risks involved due to the spectators and media around. but that Zamurd Khan ruined the whole plan.
> 
> I think it was a perfect strategy by the police, let the SSP gain trust of the attacker, try to calm him, then try to move him some place else and physically overpower him in the process without a shot being fired. Safe and sound strategy.
> 
> I was thinking today, and I thought very hard over this thing, that what would have been the impact on the children. Seeing their father being shot like that?
> 
> If you see the video, you can see one kid (the boy I think) holding an umbrella and when firing started, he was jumping frantically. I thought long over it and shuddered over the thought, your father being shot almost dead in front of you. I almost cried. These scars would remain in one form or another with the kids for the rest of their lives. Poor kids.



Zamrud was brave but I would NEVER consider him as a hero. There were lack of proper calculations and it was his luck that he survived. Yes the kid was in a state of confusion and the guy was holding arm out to him, probably calling him close to avoid police fire, and you could see the kid being caught and avoided meeting his dad.

Bottom line, stupid media, stupid chaos, stupid heroes and stupid drama.


----------



## L@eeq

nuclearpak said:


> O bhai already posted, I have deleted your post before and am going to delete this one as well.
> 
> No need to spread useless propaganda.
> 
> Even a monkey can see that this is a fake and women are different.



havent you seen a live show girl beating a boy by express news 2 or 3 days ago?? and after it was known it was planted you cant deny the fact these politicians can do any thing for their reputation. 
ok leave the pics what about sikkandar was also a guard of ppp???


----------



## Leader

Pak-one said:


> His job was to simply arrest her, not assaulting her, we are eastern and muslim country not a western one. Also lady police was present on occasion, she was no threat and had no way of escaping so all that action by beghairat policeman was not needed at all.



she carried the gun during her husband's negotiation period and she was an accomplice in the crime too, and you are saying she was not a threat? what if she was hiding a gun under her burka or had a suicide belt wrapped around her?

neutralizing her was necessary, I would again insist that she should have been stripped searched straightaway.

this is the protocol, no hesitation to neutralize a threat.

good job done by policeman, honourable indeed ! 

p.s. I dont want to bring this example, once Hazart Ali and another Sahabi was asked by Prophet Muhammad to find a woman, who was carrying a letter for th Quresh, Hazrat Ali threatened the woman for strip naked search, if she didnt give the letter.. so better not be a mullah here, and save th ghairat drama please !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

L@eeq said:


> our intahai gatia police do these kind of actions when the suspect is down.
> they will assault you even on double sawari. b.c. izzat ka faluda kar dety hain. agar double sawari ruky ge pehla kam thapar marny ka karen gay. phir koi bat ho ge.
> and look at the videos a police man hit a bulit ridden person. when skinder was down a police man came and slaped him. how retarded it this behaviour. police duty is to bring the person to justice. not do your own justice on chowk. or on roads.


 And look at the police commandos firing in the air in jubilance after sikandar is shot......this is police of federal capital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Pak-one said:


> And look at the police commandos firing in the air in jubilance after sikandar is shot......this is police of federal capital



Khan I just placed a water gun to your temple aur teriii cheeekheein nikal gaiiin thiiiinnn.....baaat kartaa haiii !


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> Zamrud was brave but I would NEVER consider him as a hero. There were lack of proper calculations and it was his luck that he survived. Yes the kid was in a state of confusion and the guy was holding arm out to him, probably calling him close to avoid police fire, and you could see the kid being caught and avoided meeting his dad.
> 
> Bottom line, stupid media, stupid chaos, stupid heroes and stupid drama.



Nah...look again. The kid was at a good distanve. The guy wasn't going to his kid. The side angle makes it clear.

Sikander first fired, then backtracked, gun got jammed, he held up his guns, a shot was fired which hit the left gun, he then ran to his left at that moment, bullet hits his legs, he falls very badly face first. And I suspect at that moment he got hit on the chest.

I agree though that this guy is no hero. The shots went by a foot! If he got killed, then PPP would be making a ruckus and a siasi shaheed. This was just stupidity. Everything was in control, police were about to move him, but then this guy does his thing. Idiotic. Agr gun jam na hoti then who knows, it could have been a massacre.

And Zamurd Khan totally failed, he didn't grab the attacker, he completely slipped and then ran. Police bailed him out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> negotiate for 30 minute, 45 minute, by then judge the actual threat and then move on to do what has to be done, this unnecessary drama that took more than 5-6 hours was totally uncalled.
> 
> must learn from this, how to tackle such situations.



Hostage negotiations go on for much longer than this.
HowStuffWorks "How Hostage Negotiation Works"

Read this, the negotiation phase can last for hours.

The golden rule of negotiations is to take as much time as needed, and second is to gain trust of the hostage taker.

SSP had gained trust, and they were also waiting. Jaldi kia hai? Paisay lag rahay hain? Our media played it out exactly like Lal Masjid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Pak-one said:


> And look at the police commandos firing in the air in jubilance after sikandar is shot......this is police of federal capital



they did to keep the crowd away... damn you have a very negative thinking !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Armstrong said:


> Khan I just placed a water gun to your temple aur teriii cheeekheein nikal gaiiin thiiiinnn.....baaat kartaa haiii !



Asil may, may ney aik dehshat-naak cheekh maari aur darr key maray tumari patloon geeli ho gai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Pak-one said:


> *Aurat ki izat bi koi cheez hoti hey*......Punjab police is notorious for this , a man commits a crime, in retaliation policemen breaks into the house of the culprit, beats or even rape his female family members.



Izzat daar ortein khulay am aisay tamashay bhi nai lagatein-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Hostage negotiations go on for much longer than this.
> HowStuffWorks "How Hostage Negotiation Works"
> 
> Read this, the negotiation phase can last for hours.
> 
> The golden rule of negotiations is to take as much time as needed, and second is to gain trust of the hostage taker.
> 
> SSP had gained trust, and they were also waiting. Jaldi kia hai? Paisay lag rahay hain? Our media played it out exactly like Lal Masjid.



this wasnt really a hostage situation to be exact, the only defence is that usko bacho kay samnay na maro, thats why kept the on going drama for 5-6 hours, even then it was stupidity of Zamurad Khan that ended it, otherwise abhi 3-4 hours ki film baki thi, I m sure...

p.s. ofcourse our media role was the worst in all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

nuclearpak said:


> I agree though that this guy is no hero. The shots went by a foot! If he got killed, then PPP would be making a ruckus and a siasi shaheed. This was just stupidity. Everything was in control, police were about to move him, but then this guy does his thing. Idiotic. Agr gun jam na hoti then who knows, it could have been a massacre.
> 
> And Zamurd Khan totally failed, he didn't grab the attacker, he completely slipped and then ran. Police bailed him out.



Exactly what I commented on my facebook, if Zamrud didn't slip, his chest would've been in front of the right gun, and he would've got a hit. It was his luck that he fell and missed it. If he died out here, PPP would've made another Shaheed, but this time it was infact a real Shaheed unlike all others, and done a lot of good to PPP.


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> this wasnt really a hostage situation to be exact, the only defence is that usko bacho kay samnay na maro, thats why kept the on going drama for 5-6 hours, even then it was stupidity of Zamurad Khan that ended it, otherwise abhi 3-4 hours ki film baki thi, I m sure...
> 
> p.s. ofcourse our media role was the worst in all.



It was a hostage situation in an indirect way. The term for this is right now out of my mind. The kids were hostages, the purpose was to save the kids.

SSP said that they were ready for op half an hour back and had called some NVG operators, plan was to turn off lights and cameras and take him out in dark, but cameras didn't turn off.

So then they decided to move him to a house, and then neutralize him in the way. But Zamurd Khan did hia idiotic act before that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

Pak-one said:


> This beghairat policeman who grabbed that woman's hair and throw her to ground should be tracked down.......it seems it is norm for islamabad and punjab police to grab, slap and pull the hair of women.



Its not just about "Islamabad" or "Punjab" police. There is no rule of LAW, Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> It was a hostage situation in an indirect way. The term for this is right now out of my mind. The kids were hostages, the purpose was to save the kids.
> 
> SSP said that they were ready for op half an hour back and had called some NVG operators, plan was to turn off lights and cameras and take him out in dark, but cameras didn't turn off.
> 
> So then they decided to move him to a house, and then neutralize him in the way. But Zamurd Khan did hia idiotic act before that.



hmmm.. nonetheless police should learn from it, check their mistakes, come prepare better..


----------



## Patriots

*Original*


----------



## Last Hope

nuclearpak said:


> It was a hostage situation in an indirect way. The term for this is right now out of my mind. The kids were hostages, the purpose was to save the kids.
> 
> SSP said that they were ready for op half an hour back and had called some NVG operators, plan was to turn off lights and cameras and take him out in dark, but cameras didn't turn off.
> 
> So then they decided to move him to a house, and then neutralize him in the way. But Zamurd Khan did hia idiotic act before that.



It was a bait.

I heard that he wanted to talk to '5 colonels'. After four hours enough hype was created all across Pakistan and he knew it, SSP should have approached and said 'falana Brigadier is willing to talk to you but you must go to his office' and offer police car or his own car, take him to a government building and disarm him in a swift move. People of his intellectual would fall in the trap.



Patriots said:


> *Original*



She isn't the same. If you believe this, so are they both:


----------



## Patriots

Last Hope said:


> She isn't the same. If you believe this, so are they both:



I think you didn't understand why I posted this pic ..............


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> It was a bait.
> 
> I heard that he wanted to talk to '5 colonels'. After four hours enough hype was created all across Pakistan and he knew it, SSP should have approached and said 'falana Brigadier is willing to talk to you but you must go to his office' and offer police car or his own car, take him to a government building and disarm him in a swift move. People of his intellectual would fall in the trap.
> G]



That was the plan. They were taking him to SSP house, on the way, they would physically overpower him.



Leader said:


> hmmm.. nonetheless police should learn from it, check their mistakes, come prepare better..



Yup, the failures weren't necessarily operational, they were more of a PR nature...I'll explain them tomorrow.


----------



## sur

I am NOT a gun expert so just asking, do real bullets fired give *such a sparkle*...?

Could it be that if we *remove the slug/lead/bullet* from a round, & then fire it, it'd give splash of gun powder like that??


-






-

-

-

Video for comparison:-
-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJEO3rmefmI
-

*2:45+*

youtube.com/watch?v=iF8MD8kRtos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF8MD8kRtos




Leader said:


> ...look at his appearance, he is fit, *knows how to handle weapons*, knows how to do self defence, what you think any connection with military, some absconder/retired guy?



There's *a speculation* that Sikandar was probably bodyguard of Zardari & Bilawal... & he's used in this set up... If true then he was trained as a body-guard i guess...!!!


----------



## Jango

sur said:


> I am NOT a gun expert so just asking, do real bullets fired give *such a sparkle*...?
> 
> Could it be that if we *remove the slug/lead/bullet* from a round, & then fire it, it'd give splash of gun powder like that??



his gun was looking of very third grade...all his fires were full of sparkle and also of smoke.

Low quality. 

BTW, the shot that you posted the pic of, had ZK not slipped, he could have gotten hit by the bullet.

But when you see the police fire, also when he was on the ground, there were also sparks. 

*I guess they all are from the bullets hitting the road surface.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Well I don't agree with many of your points...



AHMED85 said:


> First of all sniper is for army related teams this is not a child weapon to give to police and see the unwanted causalities.



Wrong! Sniper rifle is the weapon of choice in such situations and specially in urban environment. Presently Police carries Automatic SMG's which are far more dangerous in populated areas as compared to a single precise shot.




AHMED85 said:


> to shoot dead is not an option in this case.



To shoot to death is the only option for a violent, unstable person carrying two automatic weapons, which he actually fired in very close proximity to two very young kids, endangering their lives beside injuring another person.




AHMED85 said:


> this person is not a Terrorist but one of those who are deprived



Deprived my ***, if he can afford two automatic weapons, he certainly is not deprived, besides not dealing with such persons in strict manner would encourage millions of other "deprived" citizens to do the same, what you gonna do then?




AHMED85 said:


> Now if he take a banner at this road than no one listen him coz peaceful protest have no value.



And now who will listen to him besides his jail mates? By doing this drama he will end up in a far worst condition. He will lose many valuable years of his life behind bars. 




AHMED85 said:


> now if have a gun on his hand than his fire some bullet on police than he have good chance to coverage at all.



Are you out of your mind? Firing a few bullets at police is not a joke! 



AHMED85 said:


> After all if he is terrorist than today is the last RIP day of some peoples.



Sorry can't comprehend this one.




AHMED85 said:


> He is one of person who sensitize about public problem he did observed by various ways...
> Now this is a best case for Pakistan superior court for country right and wrong direction



NO! he is not the only one who is sensitive, everyone feels the pain and need for social reforms, better living, and law and order, but not everyone loses it like him. This world with all its luxuries and problems is created by Allah, it was/is not difficult for him to make everyone millionaire, but then He says, he tries some by giving them much and some by depriving and sees who remains patient and thankful.


----------



## Leader

apparently these were his demands??





p.s.


look at his appearance, he is fit, knows how to handle weapons, knows how to do self defence, what you think any connection with military, some absconder/retired guy?


----------



## Imran Khan

Leader said:


> apparently these were his demands??



that's what we called high demands


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Divorced..
> 
> 
> P.S: Those werent AKs but retarded MP-5 copies.



Junks. Still deadly but cheap ugly junks 

Glad he didn't have an assault rifle with drum mag or any of that business


----------



## Leader

sur said:


> There's *a speculation* that Sikandar was probably bodyguard of Zardari & Bilawal... & he's used in this set up... If true then he was trained as a body-guard i guess...!!!



thats bullshitt being spread by nooras, no reality in that..



Imran Khan said:


> that's what we called high demands



yar the thing is all these other demands were kept hidden....


----------



## JonAsad




----------



## F.O.X

Leader said:


> apparently these were his demands??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.
> 
> 
> look at his appearance, he is fit, knows how to handle weapons, knows how to do self defence, what you think any connection with military, some absconder/retired guy?



Cant say i hate his Demands though ... 

Specially No 5 & 6 .. are Spot on for current situation .


----------



## Leader

F.O.X said:


> Cant say i hate his Demands though ...
> 
> Specially No 5 & 6 .. are Spot on for current situation .



........


----------



## alibaz

Leader said:


> apparently these were his demands??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.
> 
> 
> look at his appearance, he is fit, knows how to handle weapons, knows how to do self defence, what you think any connection with military, some absconder/retired guy?



His demands very clearly depict his mental state and intellectual level. Only in films heros handle two automatics in both hands simultaneously. Any one with a purpose would like to use only one weapon in both hands and other slinged or secured in holster. I would say it was poor accessment and handling by police and concerned government offices.


----------



## Leader

alibaz said:


> *His demands very clearly depict his mental state and intellectual level.* Only in films heros hold simultaneously handle two automatics in both hands any one with a purpose would like to use only one weapon in both hands. I would say it was poor accessment and handling by police and concerned government offices.



Ask any phouji and his demands would be the same...


----------



## alibaz

Leader said:


> Ask any phouji and his demands would be the same...



I am in contact with so many and they are simply not interested. And yes number 6 is demand of all Pakistanis except a one eyed and a dog. By they way your party has a huge vote bank in services.


----------



## Leader

alibaz said:


> I am in contact with so many and they are simply not interested. And yes number 6 is demand of all Pakistanis except a one eyed and a dog. *By they way your party has a huge vote bank in services*.




thats not hub-e-hussain, thats actually bughz-e-mavia


----------



## alibaz

Leader said:


> thats not hub-e-hussain, thats actually bughz-e-mavia



Who is hussain and who is Moavia here.
If I am not wrong the correct saying is, hub e Ali and bughz e Moavia.


----------



## Patriot-Pakistani

F.O.X said:


> I think it is a Diversion .. or something like that ... Just a hinch



Might be a chance to cover up some big thing, most probably a diversion plan...
It is surely a game played. Such action underway by someone near to highly sensitive area with latest weapons, doesn't make any sense. Even if someone says he was drunk or a psycho whatever...
If he was having any issues & want to highlight himself, he might go to well crowded area or some places like top floor of Minar-e-Pakistan & take someone as a hostage...
If we say something like this, its a sensitive area and security arrangements of in and exit should be properly observed by ISI. so there is no chance for it. Because if ISI has to look after for such security arrangements so why the heck those police men are doing on security check posts. And why FIA is there for ?


----------



## Icewolf

Guys please tell me his demands, I cant see anything with this low pixel, small screen


----------



## Patriot-Pakistani

alibaz said:


> His demands very clearly depict his mental state and intellectual level. Only in films heros handle two automatics in both hands simultaneously. Any one with a purpose would like to use only one weapon in both hands and other slinged or secured in holster. I would say it was poor accessment and handling by police and concerned government offices.


Yes off course its a poor handling by police department. I don't know why such delay has been provided to this person. And on the last elite squad has been called in for help. 
I myself observed him so many times he moved very relaxed, which was enough for anyone to catch and disarm him. It was indeed a set up by someone.


----------



## Patriots

Police misbehaved with Sikander's wife ........





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=575878999117263


----------



## Patriot-Pakistani

nuclearpak said:


> It was a hostage situation in an indirect way. The term for this is right now out of my mind. The kids were hostages, the purpose was to save the kids.
> 
> SSP said that they were ready for op half an hour back and had called some NVG operators, plan was to turn off lights and cameras and take him out in dark, but cameras didn't turn off.
> 
> So then they decided to move him to a house, and then neutralize him in the way. But Zamurd Khan did hia idiotic act before that.



This is not enough to satisfy the gravity of situation. Simply anytime they could have call in for sniper or a sharp shooter in the day light and take him out instead waiting for the dark moon, and letting the media to present a very entertaining live show of the day for more than 5 hours. The same who played a ****** role by live covering the Lal Masjid incident.


----------



## Patriot-Pakistani

Leader said:


> they did to keep the crowd away... damn you have a very negative thinking !!



 .................................


----------



## Patriot-Pakistani

Pak-one said:


> And look at the police commandos firing in the air in jubilance after sikandar is shot......this is police of federal capital



yea crowd was very eager to see something very interesting like a Blue Area Massacre. People gathered around like they were there to watch some circus show. Silly people crossing from the back side and most probably showing their bravery . You didn't saw i think (Pak-One), within a few seconds of execution how people rush towards the crime scene. If commandos wouldn't have fired in the air, chances are more + ve for innocent causalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Patriots said:


> Police misbehaved with Sikander's wife ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=575878999117263



I hate violence against women .. but this one actually deserved it .. i dont see any misbehaving .. it is a normal apprehension protocol ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Ok, so following is what I think the Police did not do or did wrong. Not necessarily operational mistakes, but related to the execution of the op or negotiation.

1- Not blocking the SIM of the attacker. This should have been done in the first instance. Within half an hour they had got a complete background and made contact with the relatives. They could have gotten the phone number or something...they also did an easy load on his phone around Maghrib. 

The lines of comm should have been blocked without any time wasted, this would also have prevented the media getting to him. The media only angered him more by their trash talk.

2- The media and spectators should have been kept at least 700 m back. If they don't listen by soft talk, then give them a stick up the backside. It is the state doing it's work, who are you to butt in.

3- The politicians and unrelated persons should never been allowed to talk. Shadi main Abdullah deewana. Who is Nabeel Gabol to come and talk? This way, any Jack and Jill can come on his own and say that he couldnt bear it on TV. They should have been told of F off. 

But to be fair to the police, they also had their hands tied. The politicians and media rule over Police like kings. When a policeman stops a politician (that too like Nabeel Gabol), he says "Oa tu kaun hota hai, pata hai main kaun hoon? Main MNA hoon, abhi tera thana badalwata hoon". And the policeman backs off.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriot-Pakistani

................................


----------



## Jango

Patriot-Pakistani said:


> State doesn't mean at all that, tomorrow we will capture the terrorist and grab their women out from their houses and tear apart their cloths. And say they were threat to the state, so whatever has been done was under the law and cloths were tore while dragging. If we say than, it should be like Islamic State. Which at-least have defined the right & respect of a women. I am well aware of police and their treatment standards, how ill mannered people they are.



Yet again changing topic.

Was this woman dragged outside her house by the Police? Like the stupid analogy you presented?

Were her clothes torn apart? Like the stupid analogy you presented?

Wife of a terrorist isn't a criminal, this woman is. She took up guns on a few occasions and also threatened the ATS guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot-Pakistani

nuclearpak said:


> Yet again changing topic.
> 
> Was this woman dragged outside her house by the Police? Like the stupid analogy you presented?
> 
> Were her clothes torn apart? Like the stupid analogy you presented?
> 
> Wife of a terrorist isn't a criminal, this woman is. She took up guns on a few occasions and also threatened the ATS guys.



Well, that was a part of the example which i stated. 
Off-course she was a part of criminal act and used as a bait. In some video i saw police personnel mistreating her. That was objectionable in my point of view.
I am not defending her at all.


----------



## Patriot-Pakistani

nuclearpak said:


> Ok, so following is what I think the Police did not do or did wrong. Not necessarily operational mistakes, but related to the execution of the op or interrogation.
> 
> 1- Not blocking the SIM of the attacker. This should have been done in the first instance. Within half an hour they had got a complete background and made contact with the relatives. They could have gotten the phone number or something...they also did an easy load on his phone around Maghrib.
> 
> *yahoo: Nice suggestion. What would you do if you want to track the whole gang if you had a lead ? One thing they could have done was, they can restrict some of his mobile communication facilities like you said easy load. And secondly how on earth you can trace him very quickly if you don't have any of his information. People are still there who can use fake IDs. So what's the big deal to acquire a fake ID sim. If one is switched off second will be turned on). *
> 
> The lines of comm should have been blocked without any time wasted, this would also have prevented the media getting to him. The media only angered him more by their trash talk.
> 
> 
> 2- The media and spectators should have been kept at least 700 m back. If they don't listen by soft talk, then give them a stick up the backside. It is the state doing it's work, who are you to butt in.
> 
> 3- The politicians and unrelated persons should never been allowed to talk. Shadi main Abdullah deewana. Who is Nabeel Gabol to come and talk? This way, any Jack and Jill can come on his own and say that he couldnt bear it on TV. They should have been told of F off.
> 
> But to be fair to the police, they also had their hands tied. The politicians and media rule over Police like kings. When a policeman stops a politician (that too like Nabeel Gabol), he says "Oa tu kaun hota hai, pata hai main kaun hoon? Main MNA hoon, abhi tera thana badalwata hoon". And the policeman backs off.



Apologize for inserting some material within your post. As a reply to your specific point.

Nice to hear all this stuff. But who is responsible for mishandling the situation ? Media ? Law Enforcement ? Politicians ? Government Institutes ? .
What if we sketch the scenario & re-arrange all the things up & down even, will not work. This is the bloody structure of our system, which is runned by the bunch of pigs.


----------



## Imran Khan

acha admi tha yaar skinder  aik din main hamari yari pakki ho gai


----------



## Durrak

I guess this thread will keep moving until his last generation die .. 



Imran Khan said:


> acha admi tha yaar skinder  aik din main hamari yari pakki ho gai



Bichra hua bhai tou nhi tha kahin .... ???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Patriots said:


> Police misbehaved with Sikander's wife ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=575878999117263



She deserves worst .. "meray bachay mujahid haien"... "meray husband bilkul sahi keh rahay haien" etc ... dumb monkey lookin witch.


----------



## Imran Khan

M-48 said:


> I guess this thread will keep moving until his last generation die ..
> 
> 
> 
> Bichra hua bhai tou nhi tha kahin .... ???



jo bhi tha yaar bary dil wala admi tha


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Leader said:


> Ask any phouji and his demands would be the same...



Ask any fauji and he will tell to sort ur shyt urself.


----------



## Durrak

Imran Khan said:


> jo bhi tha yaar bary dil wala admi tha



Bary dil wala tha jab hi tou hospital chala gaya wo bhi itnay araam say ... 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> She deserves worst .. "meray bachay mujahid haien"... "meray husband bilkul sahi keh rahay haien" etc ... dumb monkey lookin witch.



Just heard her latest statement on TV in which she was refusing all her past statements ...

That wasn't a right way to treat her ..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

M-48 said:


> Just heard her latest statement on TV in which she was refusing all her past statements ...



Lol.. i dnt know how she can refute her bs speech on national tv?




> That wasn't a right way to treat her ..



She was just thrown on the ground n taken away by lady cops... but yeah i agree she wasnt treated right... she needs a chitroll by some fat female cop name hameeda..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan said:


> acha admi tha yaar skinder  aik din main hamari yari pakki ho gai



asay nai bataye ga, koe or trick karna paray ga...


----------



## Durrak

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol.. i dnt know how she can refute her bs speech on national tv?



She said her husband is a drug addict , she don't know that her husband will create an awful drama their etc etc ... 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> She was just thrown on the ground n taken away by lady cops. but yeah i agree she wasnt treated right... she needs a chitroll by some fat female cop name hameeda..



Everyone can't be heartless still don't agree with you .. If they want to treat her like that shouldn't do that in front of crowd ..


----------



## Leader

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ask any fauji and he will tell to sort ur shyt urself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Leader said:


>


----------



## Leader

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>








*CJ takes notice of gunman Sikandar's stand off in Islamabad*

The Chief Justice of Pakistan Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry took notice of the shooting incident in Islamabad that went on for nearly five hours, Express News reported on Saturday. 
Gunman Sikandar accompanied by his wife and children brought Islamabad to a standstill on Thursday by waving two sub-machine guns and occasionally firing into the air.
The standoff that lasted for five hours eventually ended after Sikandar and his wife were shot and arrested when the PPP member lunged at him.
The interior ministry has ordered Inspector General (IG) Police Islamabad, Sikandar Hayat Khan to submit a report in 48 hours with an explanation of the incident and failure of the police to handle it well.


http://tribune.com.pk/story/591461/cj-takes-notice-of-gunman-sikandars-stand-off-in-islamabad/


lo bhai aik is kannay iftikhar ch ki kami thi... pakistani film mein kanna na ho tou film film nahi hoti !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

Thorough Pro said:


> Well I don't agree with many of your points...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Sniper rifle is the weapon of choice in such situations and specially in urban environment. Presently Police carries Automatic SMG's which are far more dangerous in populated areas as compared to a single precise shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To shoot to death is the only option for a violent, unstable person carrying two automatic weapons, which he actually fired in very close proximity to two very young kids, endangering their lives beside injuring another person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deprived my ***, if he can afford two automatic weapons, he certainly is not deprived, besides not dealing with such persons in strict manner would encourage millions of other "deprived" citizens to do the same, what you gonna do then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now who will listen to him besides his jail mates? By doing this drama he will end up in a far worst condition. He will lose many valuable years of his life behind bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you out of your mind? Firing a few bullets at police is not a joke!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can't comprehend this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO! he is not the only one who is sensitive, everyone feels the pain and need for social reforms, better living, and law and order, but not everyone loses it like him. This world with all its luxuries and problems is created by Allah, it was/is not difficult for him to make everyone millionaire, but then He says, he tries some by giving them much and some by depriving and sees who remains patient and thankful.



so you are talking about to shoot him at the spot. well this is game of child to take a gun in hand and shoot with out tactical
ways. 
If i was a ISI agent than i need only 15 min to capture him. i have my own methods..
Sorry it is the gov failure to not provide an appropriate environment to peoples on their little peace protest by gaining desired right things at the end. 

No need of sniper here....
Before doing this he better know about jails and death..
this person and now your ideology is { Hit First, Hit Fast, Hit Hard} 
My ideology { Peace,Humanity,Defense, Problem Solving, To create Moral result,To Hit for death after crossing dead line }.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

We're the wife's statements also being televised?

Somehow I missed it


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> We're the wife's statements also being televised?
> 
> Somehow I missed it



When? Where?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nuclearpak said:


> When? Where?



thats what im wondering!

and to answer i think it was your question - once "Sikander" is conscious and is evaluated, I will ask my cousin (assuming he will have a role on it @ PIMS) for updates..

he's very anal (professional) about the whole patient confidentiality thing but i'll see what i can extract from him if anything

i think a lot of people want to know what the HELLLL was on this guy's mind


----------



## Major Sam

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> thats what im wondering!
> 
> and to answer i think it was your question - once "Sikander" is conscious and is evaluated, I will ask my cousin (assuming he will have a role on it @ PIMS) for updates..
> 
> he's very anal (professional) about the whole patient confidentiality thing but i'll see what i can extract from him if anything
> 
> i think a lot of people want to know what the HELLLL was on this guy's mind



Found on FB.


----------



## Major Sam

Is it true?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Major Sam said:


> Is it true?



looks photoshoped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot-Pakistani

CJ. The One who belongs to the group of sleepy heads


----------



## pkuser2k12

now police is reporting to Interior minister Ch Nisar that Zamurd Khan was stoped by police but after some time he sneaked and went close to the terrorist by him self

police has nothing to do with it.


----------



## pkuser2k12

*&#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575;&#1548; &#1587;&#1582;&#1578; &#1587;&#1586;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1729;​*

*&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1672;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1585;&#1705;&#1586;&#1740; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1729; &#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1670;&#1740;&#1601; &#1580;&#1587;&#1657;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575;&#1548; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1587;&#1582;&#1578; &#1587;&#1586;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740;*


*
SOURCE:

DUNYA NEWS*

http://dunya.com.pk/index.php/dunya-headline/188330_1#.UhEE3z9YWAU


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Sikandar, wife booked under Terrorism Act​*

Sikandar, wife booked under Terrorism Act​


----------



## pkuser2k12

*I will not even goto see my son, Sikanders mother Interview​*


----------



## niaz

One of the best comments on this pointless drama.


Zamurrads sin: adding insult to injury...Islamabad diary


Ayaz Amir
Tuesday, August 20, 2013 


Zamurrads sin: adding insult to injury...Islamabad diary
The emperor without his clothes; Government of the Mandate made to look foolish, in full view of a bemused and disbelieving nation; a lone gunslinger, with wife and children, at the centre of it all; and the governments talk champion, undisputed in his field, Nisar Ali Khan, otherwise holding forth on everything from foreign policy to the state of the nation, missing from the scene of this heady performance. Not only not to be seen but, amazingly, not even to be heard.

This drama  for once the word drama not out of place  goes on and on, for more than five hoursthe setting, Jinnah Avenue in Islamabad but the audience, prime-time audience too, the entire nation, the governments role throughout outstripping the bounds of the serious and becoming wild comedy.

And if this wasnt hilarious enough, into the TV frames walks Zamurrad Khan, patting the kids and, using this as a feint, lunging at the gunman, Sikander. Shots are heard and its all over. From the governments point of view not only is this the wrong end to the drama, this is rubbing it in, because Zamurrads pedigree is all wrong. He, the St George to the rescue, instant hero hailed as a hero across the nation, is from the hated, discredited, not-to-be-mentioned PPP. If a script had to go wrong it couldnt get more wrong than this. This is adding insult to injury.

Stunned into silenceall quiet on the PML-N front. But if most PML-N leading figures have not been able to bring themselves to say a good word about Zamurrad they have had the decency to remain quiet. Not so the partys Admiration Wing, the media qawwals with soaring voices who sing Mian Nawaz Sharifs praises day and night. Foam on their lips, wild anger in their eyes: how dare Zamurrad, and by extension the PPP, steal the honours of this comic evening?

Theres almost a campaign afoot to malign Zamurrad. He was being stupid and foolhardy and it could all have gone horribly wrong. The gunman could have opened fire, blood would have flowed, and then who would have been responsible for the consequences? Its hard to figure out whats more funny, the drama as it unfolded, showing the best of our officialdom in a coma, or this wild-eyed reaction.

It could have gone so horribly wrong. Ah, so true, as in every act of daring  a lone act like Zamurrads or something reckless on the battlefield  there is always the danger of things going wrong. But does anyone have to tell the qawwals that this is what risk-taking means? You take your chances. You know that your head might hit the rocks, that the chances of success are slight and the margin of error great. And yet the brave soul, the intrepid soul, the foolhardy soul who if he had any sense would stick to his bed or his armchair, takes his chance, plunging into the swirling waters.

Have the qawwals never heard of Danton? At the height of the French Revolution, in the midst of internal turmoil and external invasion (the Austrian army was attacking from the east), what was Dantons prescription to save the situation? il nous faut de laudace, et encore de laudace, et toujours de laudace  We need audacity, and yet more audacity, and always audacity.

Much on similar lines Marshal Fochs famous battle-cry in the First World War: My centre is giving way, my right is retreating, situation excellent, I am attacking.

Let not the musicians forget that fortune favours the brave. Did fair lady ever warm to a timorous man? You cant get a lady onto the dance floor, forget about anything more spectacular, without some pluck and daringa smile on your lips, a slightly rakish manner. Horses dont care for nervous riders. Women have never cared for cowards or narrators of cautionary tales (one reason for my less than stellar success in this sphere).

Yes, Zamurrads folly could have triggered a minor massacre. But then Tariq bin Ziyad could have been defeated before the Rock of Gibraltar and, having set fire to his boats himself, never an action more foolhardy, how would he have escaped? Hannibal crossing the Alps, the Mongols riding so far away from home, Babur venturing into unknown India (examples from history which are legion), foolhardy moves that could easily have gone wrong. And then who would have been responsible for the consequences?

The Islamabad pantomime should have been allowed to go on. Zamurrad had no business trying to put on the stunt he did. But he pulled it off, at great personal risk to himself. Of the crowd gathered there he alone proved to be the man of the moment. That is what matters. The rest is irrelevant. And he was lucky, not a small matter. Napoleon, other things apart, wanted his generals to be lucky.

Of course there will be more attempts to belittle Zamurrad. The PML-N has always been good at this sort of a thing. And the interior minister, with his gift for manoeuvre, will keep trying to obfuscate the issue. But the more he does so, the more he hurls threats at police officials for allowing Zamurrad to get near the gunman (and more on the same lines), the more attention will he draw to the comic performance of his own departments that eventful evening.

But he is his own best judge and will do what he thinks is best. As close Nawaz Sharif adviser in 1998 he was instrumental in gifting Musharraf to the nation as army chief. He hasnt apologised for that. He wont apologise for this latest fiasco. Expect him instead to keep painting Zamurrad as the chief villain of this piece. Reminiscent of Goebbels really: keep repeating a thing, however outrageous, and people will come to believe it. Only problem in this case is that the nation was witness to this farce in real time too. So the scope for revisionism, or exaggeration, becomes a bit limited.

But think of the larger canvas. The PPP down and out, to the extent that no one ready to take its name in polite company; and the PML-N on the summit of things, expected to perform the unlikeliest of miracles. Now this shot-in-the-arm for the PPP; and for the PML-N a downsizer, revealing both party and emperor in their naked gloryall because of a character from Hafizabad called Sikander. Strange are the ways of Providence.

Of the qawwals and their choreographers we need to put some questions. At this juncture of our history, Pakistan beset with as many perils as France was during its revolutionary period, turmoil within and the enemy not only at the gates but spread all over, does the country need more Nisar Ali Khans and Imran Khans, going round and round in circles, unable to give things their proper name, prophets of caution and dithering, or do we need some foolhardy souls as role models, who can come forward, holding their lives in their hands  role models like the winsome Malala Yousafzai or the overweight Zamurrad Khan?

Our hearts should go out to Nawaz Sharif. Hes always had a transparent face, quick to show joy and depression. These days he looks so confused. And counsellors with a gift of the gab, always ready with silver-tongued answers, dont help matters. He would have made a passable prime minister for ordinary times. If only these were ordinary times.

But let us not lose heart and let us pray for some pale reflection of a Danton  we wont get the real article  to teach a nation not too familiar with audacity the virtues of audacity. So heres to Malala, and heres to Zamurrad Khan, and in the desert of our desires may there be more like them.

Email: winlust@**********

Zamurrad


----------



## Jango

Sometimes it seems that Ayaz Amir takes it across the line, and starts to spew personal vendetta.

It has been awfully visible on TV for the past few days. Especially regarding this specific incident where every other person has become an expert in hostage situation.



> missing from the scene of this heady performance. Not only not to be seen but, amazingly, not even to be heard



What is this supposed to mean? He was in transit and was only supposed to give broad outlines, kill the person or not. The rest of the operational matters are with the officer in the place, because he knows best. No need to get in every other person and make a mess.

Even though I am a PTI fan, I used to listen a lot to Ayaz Amir even when he was in PML. But since he left PML, he has been on a personal vendetta it seems, highly disappointing.

Oh and BTW for all the people crying over that why this thing took 9 hours...Germany: Hostage Crisis Ends After Police Raid

The great German Police also took 9 hours...where are the criticizers here? Yes, run away. These hostage situations always take this long. I don't see German media or any other media criticizing the Germans for it. Because they know that these things are best left to people who actually know this stuff, and not to 2 bit media anchors who are jack of all trades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

It will be an intellectual dishonesty to ignore a different point of view where argument are soundly based. I would only add that there is a very fine dividing line between 'Heroism' and 'Madness'. A normally sane person would think twice before putting himself in a situation where death is the most likely outcome. This makes all heroes borderline mad.


Madness as heroism


Iftikhar Ahmed
Tuesday, August 20, 2013 


We live in a country where one&#8217;s greatest enemy is a neighbour who belongs to a different ethnicity; where a religion of peace has become the instrument of violence; and where loss of life has become nothing more than a footnote to our daily routine.

But even in this reality, what happened in Islamabad on the evening of August 15 was beyond belief. Like a scene from some low-budget Lollywood movie, the episode of the lone gunman named Sikandar marks a new low in the way our law enforcement, civil society, media channels, and political representatives behave in times of crises.

The events, as they unfolded during six hours of live telecast by all local channels, culminated in more than a simple drop-scene of one man&#8217;s arrest. Despite the &#8216;heroics&#8217; (madness?) of Zamurrad Khan, the entire episode raises more questions than it answers. The brittle mettle of all our democratic institutions &#8211; including the police, politicians, media and civil society &#8211; stands exposed, and must be reassessed.

Let us first get the obvious out of the way: the likes of Sikandar exist all over the world. One keeps hearing of incidents where acts of individual madness have held even the most secure societies hostage. What is important, however, is the manner in which institutions react during such events.

The one question that has been asked the most by theatrical TV anchors (and responded to quite unprofessionally by their reporters) is how a heavily armed person could penetrate an otherwise supposedly high security area? Why was the gunman not stopped at one of the many roadblocks that are sprinkled across Islamabad?

Debate about the virtues (or lack thereof) of the &#8216;roadblock mindset&#8217; aside, it is pertinent to be mindful of the fact that each day almost 200,000 vehicles enter Islamabad from different directions. Even if all available police personnel were deployed on the roads, it would be humanly impossible to physically check everyone entering Islamabad. In fact, the chaos, delays and disruption caused in the process of thoroughly checking every tenth vehicle (20,000 vehicles) would paralyse the entire city.

But this does not absolve the police of their responsibility to keep our streets safe by employing some other, lesser intrusive method. A rethinking of our &#8216;naaka&#8217; culture must be employed. And this initiative, while in conjunction with the political leadership, must emanate from the police leadership.

It is hard to imagine the decision of the police authorities to not cordon a &#8216;larger&#8217; area of the scene? Why not push the crowd back to a distance where there could not be danger of crossfire casualties? In such situations, security must override the public&#8217;s instinct to view the drama? Is it not reasonable, even required, to sacrifice the idea of unlimited media access at a crime scene, in case it compromises safety of the public?

What about the reasonability on the part of the public? Armed with mobile cameras and the desire to declare &#8216;I was there&#8217;, have we, as a society, lost all perspective of distinguishing between excitement and danger? Is this simply a consequence of lack of education among the masses, or is there a deeper impulse among our people to be seduced by sensationalism?

Who creates a market for this sensationalism? Must our media channels, in a race to outdo each other, continuously try and get closer to the scenes of such events, even if it is traumatising for (some of) the viewers and dangerous for themselves? In this day and age, when the power of &#8216;free&#8217; media reigns supreme, can a police constable really be expected to hold back these forces of &#8216;freedom&#8217; in the interest of public safety?

Have we turned our media-waves into an assembly-line machine that craves and feeds on &#8216;breaking news&#8217;&#8230; all the while blaming law-enforcement agencies and undermining any progress that could be made towards peaceful negotiations? Is there a vested media interest to highlight acts of madness and in the process discredit all efforts of law-enforcement agencies as a legitimate way of creating &#8216;news&#8217;? Does the media have no responsibility beyond reporting? Should the media not shift its focus from &#8216;ratings&#8217; to becoming a responsible partner of the state and its people in times of crisis?

What about individual political personalities attempting to turn the scene of crisis into an opportunity of personal grandeur? Notwithstanding the bravado of Zamurrad Khan, could he not have significantly worsened the situation and lost his life in the process? What legal authority do individual parliamentarians have in dictating the terms of a law-and-order situation? In such events, the law already provides a chain of command for restoration of order. Why distort it to accommodate political mileage? Are these parliamentarians trained hostage negotiators? Could they, in the process, not send mixed signals to the culprit and destroy all hope of a peaceful settlement?

And in case the situation becomes worse due to the interference of these individuals, who would be held responsible? Will it not still be the police and local administration? Does the interference of political personalities not weaken the institution and credibility of the police, and erode the confidence of the people in law-enforcement agencies? And is that not damaging the project of institution-building in Pakistan?

During those six hours where was the legal apparatus &#8211; the Police Act 1861 (district magistrate and his magistracy) &#8211; under which the Capital Territory is administered? Was it not their responsibility to spearhead the negotiations taking place to safeguard the life and property of the public? Why did the operational police command or the district magistrate not have the autonomy of action rather than being remotely controlled from the ministry of interior for strategy or tactics to deal with the issue? And what was the need to summon the Rangers for this event when the ICT police was well-equipped to deal with the situation?

This episode &#8211; and the conduct of all stakeholders &#8211; has demeaned us as a society and lowered the esteem of our institutions. For better or worse, the gunman and his demands had the captive ear of our entire nation for six hours. The events proved a sad reality for us all: taking a part of society hostage is an effective way for anyone to have his voice heard and demands considered, particularly when the demands are not worth considering. Our inefficient law enforcement, dramatic media and theatrical polity turned the madman into a hero whose every move had to be watched.

If Pakistan is to become a modern, stable nation, we must &#8211; all of us &#8211; resist the temptation to jump on the bandwagon of sensationalism and anarchy. We must empower institutions, instead of being left to the whims of individual political negotiators. We must strengthen our police, and restrain our media. And above all, we must divorce ourselves from our animal instinct, and start believing in planned processes, instead of individual acts of &#8216;heroism&#8217;, as a long-term strategy to combat violence in our society. Perhaps, in this way, we can one day stumble upon some measure of peace in our land.

The writer, a former inspector general of police, is the managing director of Public Policy Review Center in Islamabad.Email: iftikhar_ahmed@pprc.com.pk
Madness as heroism - Iftikhar Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

This is a much better analysis...which focuses on the real issues rather than crying over why it took 5 hours.

Just a small correction, Sikander was indeed intercepted by a Police Mobile and a traffic Policeman, just before a checkpoint. So saying that he alluded authorities and entered without a challenge would be intellectual dishonesty.

Here is what I said a few days before, and the above article says the same:



> 1- Not blocking the SIM of the attacker. This should have been done in the first instance. Within half an hour they had got a complete background and made contact with the relatives. They could have gotten the phone number or something...they also did an easy load on his phone around Maghrib.
> 
> The lines of comm should have been blocked without any time wasted, this would also have prevented the media getting to him. The media only angered him more by their trash talk.
> 
> 2- The media and spectators should have been kept at least 700 m back. If they don't listen by soft talk, then give them a stick up the backside. It is the state doing it's work, who are you to butt in.
> 
> 3- The politicians and unrelated persons should never been allowed to talk. Shadi main Abdullah deewana. Who is Nabeel Gabol to come and talk? This way, any Jack and Jill can come on his own and say that he couldnt bear it on TV. They should have been told of F off.
> 
> But to be fair to the police, they also had their hands tied. The politicians and media rule over Police like kings. When a policeman stops a politician (that too like Nabeel Gabol), he says "Oa tu kaun hota hai, pata hai main kaun hoon? Main MNA hoon, abhi tera thana badalwata hoon". And the policeman backs off.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...-ak-blue-area-islamabad-98.html#ixzz2cV3YU2zs



Not keeping the public and media back and politicians away was a failure of the police, but it stems form the culture we have generated in the past few years, where media controls all. Nobody dares question the media, not even the judges or ministers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

niaz said:


> One of the best comments on this pointless drama.
> 
> 
> Zamurrad&#8217;s sin: adding insult to injury...Islamabad diary
> 
> 
> Ayaz Amir
> Tuesday, August 20, 2013
> 
> 
> Zamurrad&#8217;s sin: adding insult to injury...Islamabad diary
> The emperor without his clothes; Government of the Mandate made to look foolish, in full view of a bemused and disbelieving nation; a lone gunslinger, with wife and children, at the centre of it all; and the government&#8217;s talk champion, undisputed in his field, Nisar Ali Khan, otherwise holding forth on everything from foreign policy to the state of the nation, missing from the scene of this heady performance. Not only not to be seen but, amazingly, not even to be heard.
> 
> This drama &#8211; for once the word drama not out of place &#8211; goes on and on, for more than five hours&#8230;the setting, Jinnah Avenue in Islamabad but the audience, prime-time audience too, the entire nation, the government&#8217;s role throughout outstripping the bounds of the serious and becoming wild comedy.
> 
> And if this wasn&#8217;t hilarious enough, into the TV frames walks Zamurrad Khan, patting the kids and, using this as a feint, lunging at the gunman, Sikander. Shots are heard and it&#8217;s all over. From the government&#8217;s point of view not only is this the wrong end to the drama, this is rubbing it in, because Zamurrad&#8217;s pedigree is all wrong. He, the St George to the rescue, instant hero hailed as a hero across the nation, is from the hated, discredited, not-to-be-mentioned PPP. If a script had to go wrong it couldn&#8217;t get more wrong than this. This is adding insult to injury.
> 
> Stunned into silence&#8230;all quiet on the PML-N front. But if most PML-N leading figures have not been able to bring themselves to say a good word about Zamurrad they have had the decency to remain quiet. Not so the party&#8217;s Admiration Wing, the media qawwals with soaring voices who sing Mian Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s praises day and night. Foam on their lips, wild anger in their eyes: how dare Zamurrad, and by extension the PPP, steal the honours of this comic evening?
> 
> There&#8217;s almost a campaign afoot to malign Zamurrad. He was being stupid and foolhardy and it could all have gone horribly wrong. The gunman could have opened fire, blood would have flowed, and then who would have been responsible for the consequences? It&#8217;s hard to figure out what&#8217;s more funny, the drama as it unfolded, showing the best of our officialdom in a coma, or this wild-eyed reaction.
> 
> It could have gone so horribly wrong. Ah, so true, as in every act of daring &#8211; a lone act like Zamurrad&#8217;s or something reckless on the battlefield &#8211; there is always the danger of things going wrong. But does anyone have to tell the qawwals that this is what risk-taking means? You take your chances. You know that your head might hit the rocks, that the chances of success are slight and the margin of error great. And yet the brave soul, the intrepid soul, the foolhardy soul who if he had any sense would stick to his bed or his armchair, takes his chance, plunging into the swirling waters.
> 
> Have the qawwals never heard of Danton? At the height of the French Revolution, in the midst of internal turmoil and external invasion (the Austrian army was attacking from the east), what was Danton&#8217;s prescription to save the situation? &#8220;&#8230;il nous faut de l&#8217;audace, et encore de l&#8217;audace, et toujours de l&#8217;audace&#8221; &#8211; &#8220;We need audacity, and yet more audacity, and always audacity.&#8221;
> 
> Much on similar lines Marshal Foch&#8217;s famous battle-cry in the First World War: &#8220;My centre is giving way, my right is retreating, situation excellent, I am attacking.&#8221;
> 
> Let not the musicians forget that fortune favours the brave. Did fair lady ever warm to a timorous man? You can&#8217;t get a lady onto the dance floor, forget about anything more spectacular, without some pluck and daring&#8230;a smile on your lips, a slightly rakish manner. Horses don&#8217;t care for nervous riders. Women have never cared for cowards or narrators of cautionary tales (one reason for my less than stellar success in this sphere).
> 
> Yes, Zamurrad&#8217;s folly could have triggered a minor massacre. But then Tariq bin Ziyad could have been defeated before the Rock of Gibraltar and, having set fire to his boats himself, never an action more foolhardy, how would he have escaped? Hannibal crossing the Alps, the Mongols riding so far away from home, Babur venturing into unknown India &#8230;(examples from history which are legion), foolhardy moves that could easily have gone wrong. And then who would have been responsible for the consequences?
> 
> The Islamabad pantomime should have been allowed to go on. Zamurrad had no business trying to put on the stunt he did. But he pulled it off, at great personal risk to himself. Of the crowd gathered there he alone proved to be the man of the moment. That is what matters. The rest is irrelevant. And he was lucky, not a small matter. Napoleon, other things apart, wanted his generals to be lucky.
> 
> Of course there will be more attempts to belittle Zamurrad. The PML-N has always been good at this sort of a thing. And the interior minister, with his gift for manoeuvre, will keep trying to obfuscate the issue. But the more he does so, the more he hurls threats at police officials for allowing Zamurrad to get near the gunman (and more on the same lines), the more attention will he draw to the comic performance of his own departments that eventful evening.
> 
> But he is his own best judge and will do what he thinks is best. As close Nawaz Sharif adviser in 1998 he was instrumental in gifting Musharraf to the nation as army chief. He hasn&#8217;t apologised for that. He won&#8217;t apologise for this latest fiasco. Expect him instead to keep painting Zamurrad as the chief villain of this piece. Reminiscent of Goebbels really: keep repeating a thing, however outrageous, and people will come to believe it. Only problem in this case is that the nation was witness to this farce&#8230; in real time too. So the scope for revisionism, or exaggeration, becomes a bit limited.
> 
> But think of the larger canvas. The PPP down and out, to the extent that no one ready to take its name in polite company; and the PML-N on the summit of things, expected to perform the unlikeliest of miracles. Now this shot-in-the-arm for the PPP; and for the PML-N a downsizer, revealing both party and emperor in their naked glory&#8230;all because of a character from Hafizabad called Sikander. Strange are the ways of Providence.
> 
> Of the qawwals and their choreographers we need to put some questions. At this juncture of our history, Pakistan beset with as many perils as France was during its revolutionary period, turmoil within and the enemy not only at the gates but spread all over, does the country need more Nisar Ali Khans and Imran Khans, going round and round in circles, unable to give things their proper name, prophets of caution and dithering, or do we need some foolhardy souls as role models, who can come forward, holding their lives in their hands &#8211; role models like the winsome Malala Yousafzai or the overweight Zamurrad Khan?
> 
> Our hearts should go out to Nawaz Sharif. He&#8217;s always had a transparent face, quick to show joy and depression. These days he looks so confused. And counsellors with a gift of the gab, always ready with silver-tongued answers, don&#8217;t help matters. He would have made a passable prime minister for ordinary times. If only these were ordinary times.
> 
> But let us not lose heart and let us pray for some pale reflection of a Danton &#8211; we won&#8217;t get the real article &#8211; to teach a nation not too familiar with audacity the virtues of audacity. So here&#8217;s to Malala, and here&#8217;s to Zamurrad Khan, and in the desert of our desires may there be more like them.
> 
> Email: winlust@**********
> 
> Zamurrad


http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...crisis-friday-incident-analysis-solution.html


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


>



Zamurd Khan inquiry makes sense, but why inquire why shots were fired?

Sikander shot 3 times from one of his guns, fourth time the bullet jammed in the barrel. So he was prepared to shoot and was lethal a that time. His bullet also hit his wife. Then he started to run to his left, when you have your hands up and are surrounded, you don't run.

All this made him a valid target for the police officials. If anybody gets suspended for this, then the morale of Police will go down like a rock, and the Police will not shoot anybody (not even the clear robbers or terrorists), as Rangers do it now. You got the result of all these actions in QUetta, where one FC got killed on a checkpost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

nuclearpak said:


> This is a much better analysis...which focuses on the real issues rather than crying over why it took 5 hours.
> 
> Just a small correction, Sikander was indeed intercepted by a Police Mobile and a traffic Policeman, just before a checkpoint. So saying that he alluded authorities and entered without a challenge would be intellectual dishonesty.
> 
> Here is what I said a few days before, and the above article says the same:
> 
> 
> 
> Not keeping the public and media back and politicians away was a failure of the police, but it stems form the culture we have generated in the past few years, where media controls all. Nobody dares question the media, not even the judges or ministers.



Then I suggest you to inject your desired mindsets and channels to counter response,tit for tat.

Best Regards,
Slav defence


----------



## Slav Defence

nuclearpak said:


> Zamurd Khan inquiry makes sense, *but why inquire why shots were fired?*
> 
> Sikander shot 3 times from one of his guns, fourth time the bullet jammed in the barrel. So he was prepared to shoot and was lethal a that time. His bullet also hit his wife. Then he started to run to his left, when you have your hands up and are surrounded, you don't run.
> 
> All this made him a valid target for the police officials. If anybody gets suspended for this, then the morale of Police will go down like a rock, and the Police will not shoot anybody (not even the clear robbers or terrorists), as Rangers do it now. You got the result of all these actions in QUetta, where one FC got killed on a checkpost.



Because according to your source,police has not allowed to shot,if police has not issue order then how?the main point of their question is that who has violated police's command?they are questioning of lack of discipline mainly,I assume.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence


----------



## Nexus

WOW Live Call of Duty !!! awesome !!!


----------



## naveen mishra

Slav Defence said:


> Because according to your source,police has not allowed to shot,if police has not issue order then how?the main point of their question is that who has violated police's command?they are questioning of lack of discipline mainly,I assume.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav Defence



7hrs to negotiate ......but enough bro......day before yesterday your all news channel was discussing only this incident even in entire prime time..............but i assume things got delayed because kids was with him.....other wise, if will be alone, your police could control situation with in 30 min.....because of one incident , can't say entire system is collapse.......ho jata hai


----------



## Slav Defence

naveen mishra said:


> 7hrs to negotiate ......but enough bro......day before yesterday your all news channel was discussing only this incident even in entire prime time..............but i assume things got delayed because kids was with him.....other wise, if will be alone, your police could control situation with in 30 min.....because of one incident , can't say entire system is collapse.......ho jata hai



My dear Miss.Mishra nobody is blaming the entire police and security sector for such delay,we are focusing on such possibility if this drama was 'staged' not 'real' and PPP's involvement to recover it's damaged,ruptured image in this regard,so that they may stand with new slogans after next five years.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence


----------



## Jango

Slav Defence said:


> Because according to your source,police has not allowed to shot,if police has not issue order then how?the main point of their question is that who has violated police's command?they are questioning of lack of discipline mainly,I assume.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Slav Defence



In a normal situation Police was not allowed to shoot and capture the guy alive.

But things went awry, Zamurd Khan ruined the whole thing. When he lunged at Sikander, Sikander shot a few times, from that moment on he was considered a threat and was lethal and willing to shoot. Then when he ran, he could have done anything, so it was necessary to take him down.

If the investigation is that how and why Zamurd got into the area, that makes sense. But if you are going to fire the guy who shot Sikander, then might as well fire the whole police department.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

nuclearpak said:


> In a normal situation Police was not allowed to shoot and capture the guy alive.
> 
> But things went awry, Zamurd Khan ruined the whole thing. When he lunged at Sikander, Sikander shot a few times, from that moment on he was considered a threat and was lethal and willing to shoot. Then when he ran, he could have done anything, so it was necessary to take him down.
> 
> If the investigation is that how and why Zamurd got into the area, that makes sense. But if you are going to fire the guy who shot Sikander, then might as well fire the whole police department.



Oh,I got your point my friend,but I don't understand that why they do not seem to identify that shooter as a member of security sector?


----------



## Jango

Slav Defence said:


> Oh,I got your point my friend,but I don't understand that why they do not seem to identify that shooter as a member of security sector?



The shooters were ID'ed on the very day, news channels ran the names. ASI Rana Akmal and one other (Khurshid Shah I think).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

@nuclearpak firing him is a bad idea if he has links with security sector,but if they find out that he has no connection with police or other security sector and debating of his presence then I understand.
But yes their question that why he shooted,I feel also not right,as he did what he should,he if didn't then criminal would have run away or harmed any one.

Best Regards,
Slav defence


----------



## Skies

The guy Zamurd Khan showed excellent braveness, but certainly this it is not any *logical approach* to deal with such situation where he could have been killed. Actually, the police should have shot the bad guy at first at his legs or hands.


----------



## Slav Defence

nuclearpak said:


> The shooters were ID'ed on the very day, news channels ran the names. ASI Rana Akmal and one other (Khurshid Shah I think).



hmmm,if he is identified of security sector and he shoot him on the basis of that situation and seriously I find this question invalid that why he shooted.

Best Regards,
Slav Defence


----------



## alibaz

nuclearpak said:


> The shooters were ID'ed on the very day, news channels ran the names. ASI Rana Akmal and one other (Khurshid Shah I think).



This is high time that there should be some code of conduct for media. Why can't they comprehend hazards for security or police personnel, if they are identified or named.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Zibago

this drama was sponsered by ittefaq productions


----------



## Jango

I don't buy this 'tarbiyat yafta' thing.

You could clearly see how much tarbiyat he had by the way he fired and held his guns...no tarbiyat yafta guy would dual wield automatic guns like that.

He may have had contacts, but training specific to this job, unlikely.


----------



## Ehsan

nuclearpak said:


> I don't buy this 'tarbiyat yafta' thing.
> 
> You could clearly see how much tarbiyat he had by the way he fired and held his guns...no tarbiyat yafta guy would dual wield automatic guns like that.
> 
> He may have had contacts, but training specific to this job, unlikely.



anyone seen the video where his wife is making signals ?


Sikandar&#39;s wife Kanwal caught on camera giving secret signals with her hand to unknown person - YouTube


----------



## Imran Khan

lo jee taza khaber sikander bhai ki 

*
&#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1606;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1583;&#1726;&#1605;&#1705;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1722;
27 &#1575;&#1711;&#1587;&#1578; 2013 (15:54)
&#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1606;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1583;&#1726;&#1605;&#1705;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1722;

&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;(&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711; &#1672;&#1740;&#1587;&#1705 &#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1740;&#1604; &#1670;&#1740;&#1574;&#1585;&#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1740;&#1657;&#1726;&#1606;&#1575;&#1548; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1605;&#1586; &#1729;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1587;&#1606;&#1711;&#1740;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1580; &#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1726;&#1605;&#1705;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1748;&#1584;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1705;&#1608; &#1672;&#1575;&#1705;&#1657;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1740;&#1604; &#1670;&#1740;&#1574;&#1585;&#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1740;&#1657;&#1726; &#1705;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1672; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1711;&#1726;&#1608;&#1605;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1578; &#1583;&#1740;&#1583;&#1740; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1672; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1606;&#1705;&#1604;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608;&#1588;&#1588; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1606;&#1746; &#1585;&#1608;&#1705; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1705;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1575;&#1672;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1729; &#1585;&#1670;&#1575;&#65157;&#1722; &#1711;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1587;&#1576; &#1583;&#1606;&#1711; &#1585;&#1729; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1548; &#1608;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1711;&#1575;&#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1606;&#1746; &#1587;&#1608;&#1670;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1748; &#1587;&#1705;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1726;&#1605;&#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1672; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1605;&#1586;&#1740;&#1583; &#1587;&#1582;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748;*


----------

